# November gender scans.....



## littlesteph

anyone have their gender scan in novmber.
i though maybe making some sort of a list of everyone having a scan in november so we can who having what and who waiting until birth to find out.

october
jsawyer79 :blue:
nimbec :blue:

october 27th
Vidal0123 :blue:

october 30th 
Mrs_Bump :blue:
ispeakinsongs

october 31st
ourfate :blue:

November 1st
mumandco :blue:
imaswimmer2 :blue:
2mommiesTTC
MrsK
angeljules_23 :pink:
Happy2BeMommy
wookie130 :pink:

November 2nd
jewelstar :blue:
Snoopee :pink:
LuvallmyH :pink:
SarahPip :pink:
Larawr :blue:
Anababe :blue:
MatthewAlyssa :blue:
staceyj83 :blue:
TacoTime :blue:


November 3rd
CrystalMarie :pink:
Bjs2005 :blue:

November 5th
littlesteph :blue:
HopefulPony :blue:
lou
c-lou :blue:
MummyPony :blue:
Wanna Bump :pink:
DessyMarie :pink:
dollface85 :blue:
erinmaree89 :blue:


November 6th
stacey21
RosieB1977 :yellow: baby would not show bits
Cupcake_Queen
dan-o :blue:

November 7th
MummyMana
baby_nurse
LittleLady04
nyllioness :blue:
Alison9991 :blue:
PurpleHaze :blue:
shad :pink:
missmiylove :pink:


November 8th
kirstabelle :pink:
Boumpa :blue:
Steph82 :blue:
erinmaree89
ebelle :pink:
rosemaryjayne :blue:



November 9th
Laura91 :pink:
cupcaker :blue:
EternalWait, was team :yellow: Now team :pink:

November 10th
too_scared :blue:
Smanderson :blue:

November 11th
xxVickyxx (private scan) :blue:

November 12th
justmesap :pink:
Agiboma :pink:
Breezeway :blue:
Conundrum :pink:


November 13th
I Love Lucy :blue:
cckarting :blue:
Vidal0123 :blue:
Piggie669 :blue:


November 14th
JessicaM123 :blue:
sugaree13 :blue:
RaisinKane13
ILoveYouZandT :pink:
Scarletvixen
mandaxx

November 15th
Amy_T :pink:
lolabear :yellow: baby kept legs crossed, but has been could possible be team :pink:
Sparklegirl (private scan) :pink:
littlemisscie

November 16th 
Dosey :blue:
Sally_D :yellow:
Rayah123 :blue:

November 17th
Joygrrr
eliserea123
ChezTunes :blue:

November 18th
MrsM423 :blue:

November 19th
Leamarasmall :pink:
MrsHippo :pink:
TTC LADY :yellow:
whit. :pink:
Jenny_J :pink:

November 20th
Amour :pink:
Jlud


November 21st
NatalieW :blue:
Barnesmaries
Cherrybump :pink:
Sass827 :pink:
deray :pink:

November 22nd
Angel Mum

November 24th
lpjkp :blue:
CupcakeBaby :pink:

November 25th
MissMummyMoo :blue:

November 26th
ukgirl23 :blue:
Ready4BabyOne

November 27th
ecavey
CherylC3 :blue:
PigeonsSecret :yellow:
Trix :yellow:

November 28th
DevilsAngel

November 29th
Sparklegirl
Vicyi 90% team :yellow:
honeymama
AmeliasMum


November 30th
ispeakinsongs
bumpy3 :pink:


----------



## littlesteph

Anybody??


----------



## jsawyer79

sorry, i decided to sneak on over here early, as the first trimester board tends to stress me out with all of the what ifs and all of that. Anyway, I SHOULD be having my gender scan in November...but we are going on a cruise on October 18th and I am hoping to book a private gender scan before we go so I can do a gender reveal on the boat.


----------



## jewelstar

Mine is on November 2nd!! So excited! :)


----------



## mumandco

Ive come over a little early too,but my anomaly scan Is on 1st November and I really hope we can find out the gender


----------



## littlesteph

jsawyer79 said:


> sorry, i decided to sneak on over here early, as the first trimester board tends to stress me out with all of the what ifs and all of that. Anyway, I SHOULD be having my gender scan in November...but we are going on a cruise on October 18th and I am hoping to book a private gender scan before we go so I can do a gender reveal on the boat.

thats ok i came over early to, thought the second trimester started at 13 weeks as thats what i was told and what my app says. that would be good, a nice little surpise before going on hoilday


----------



## littlesteph

mumandco said:


> Ive come over a little early too,but my anomaly scan Is on 1st November and I really hope we can find out the gender

i would have thought they can tell then, can't they tell at 16 - 17 weeks anyways.


----------



## mumandco

Yeah they usually can but I always worry baby won't cooperate lol it hasn't happened to me yet so fingers crossed it stays that way


----------



## HopefulPony

We have it on the 5th :)


----------



## littlesteph

mumandco said:


> Yeah they usually can but I always worry baby won't cooperate lol it hasn't happened to me yet so fingers crossed it stays that way


thats good,
when i went for my dating scan baby wouldn't get in the right place for them to measure the back of baby's neck, they had to send me of to get something to eat.


----------



## littlesteph

HopefulPony said:


> We have it on the 5th :)

mines also on the 5th, got a really early time though. not an easy day to forget either which is good :)


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm meant to have my scan October 30th. Can I join in anyway. I'm sure I want to know but getting a liitle nervous as dh seems to have his heart set on a boy and let's face it 50/50 he will be disappointed.


----------



## littlesteph

Mrs_Bump said:


> I'm meant to have my scan October 30th. Can I join in anyway. I'm sure I want to know but getting a liitle nervous as dh seems to have his heart set on a boy and let's face it 50/50 he will be disappointed.

of course you can, the more the merrier. 
october 30th is my and hubby's anisversary. 
i'm sure it will go fine. do you have an idea of what your having?
my oh wants a boy as well. thinking he might be getting it too. 
i'm sure you oh will be happy either way.


----------



## too_scared

We have a private 3D/4D scan booked for November 10th. :happydance: We have to get a private scan because they won't tell you at the hospital here.


----------



## littlesteph

too_scared said:


> We have a private 3D/4D scan booked for November 10th. :happydance: We have to get a private scan because they won't tell you at the hospital here.

really! how come they won't tell you? thats seems a bit odd


----------



## too_scared

I think they are afraid of lawsuits if they are wrong :dohh:


----------



## littlesteph

here they give a pretenage of what it could be. they can never 100% in case they sued. but not saying for defent what it is and only given a pretenaged they can't get sued.


----------



## imaswimmer2

November 1! 1 month 12 days lol I set a countdown on my iPhone :)


----------



## littlesteph

imaswimmer2 said:


> November 1! 1 month 12 days lol I set a countdown on my iPhone :)

i havan't even thought about doing that i do keep looking at the calander though


----------



## Steph82

May i sneak in???? 

I have mine scheduled for the 5th as well :happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

Steph82 said:


> May i sneak in????
> 
> I have mine scheduled for the 5th as well :happydance:

of course you can :)


----------



## Boumpa

I have mine in November as well but don't have it scheduled yet... They said any time after Nov 3!


----------



## Snoopee

Mine is on 2nd November, can't wait!!!


----------



## stacey21

Myns 6th november would love a girl as i got 2 boys already x


----------



## littlesteph

Boumpa said:


> I have mine in November as well but don't have it scheduled yet... They said any time after Nov 3!

that's ok i'll add you to the list when you know they date just let us know and i'll add the date.


----------



## littlesteph

stacey21 said:


> Myns 6th november would love a girl as i got 2 boys already x

i'm hoping for a girl to, bet it's quite busy with 2 boys.


----------



## littlesteph

we have a nice list going on can't wait to see what everyone's having.


----------



## too_scared

I can't wait either! I just love finding out :)


----------



## ourfate

i dont have it booked yet but will be getting it early novemeber!!!


----------



## someone23

jewelstar said:


> Mine is on November 2nd!! So excited! :)

That's my birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leamarasmall

Mines booked for nov 19th seems so far away :( I'm predicted a girl :) x


----------



## littlesteph

Leamarasmall said:


> Mines booked for nov 19th seems so far away :( I'm predicted a girl :) x

be intresting to see if the prediction is right.

i think i must have done 10 online prediction tests, all the free ones. and had 6 for a girl and 4 for a boy, so we'll soon see.


----------



## littlesteph

someone23 said:


> jewelstar said:
> 
> 
> Mine is on November 2nd!! So excited! :)
> 
> That's my birthday!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

it's also my hubby's birthday


----------



## LuvallmyH

Hello ladies! I just had my nt scan yesterday. It didn't go as well as hoped. My measurement was 2.8 and they were concerned so I had a new blood test that is 90 something% accurate in detecting downs. So I am waiting on results in the next 2 weeks. 
They did schedule my big scan for 11/2. I will be more excited about it when I know baby is healthy. I have a strong feeling it's a girl. I already have 2 girls & 4 boys, so either is ok.


----------



## littlesteph

LuvallmyH said:


> Hello ladies! I just had my nt scan yesterday. It didn't go as well as hoped. My measurement was 2.8 and they were concerned so I had a new blood test that is 90 something% accurate in detecting downs. So I am waiting on results in the next 2 weeks.
> They did schedule my big scan for 11/2. I will be more excited about it when I know baby is healthy. I have a strong feeling it's a girl. I already have 2 girls & 4 boys, so either is ok.

oh no i hope everything turns out alright. if you have a high chance of down then i would have thought they would contact you with in a week.
thats what i got told when i went for my blood test. not sure what it's like for all the tests and everything where you are though


----------



## I Love Lucy

My gender scan is scheduled for Nov 13th. I keep dreaming it's a girl and gender prediction stuff I've done online says a girl so we'll see.


----------



## littlesteph

how are you ladies feeling tonight?
are you startingto feel better yet?

think my baby maybe born with hair had some lovely heartburn last night. don't think i could have handle it if it had got any worse.

anyone started getting werid dreams yet?

i had a strange one last night, i dreamt that it was my last day at work and i was 36 weeks and my waters break while i was serving a customer. i must adimit not the first time i've had a dream like that, but this one seemed more real then the others.


----------



## too_scared

I didn't know that heartburn was a wives tale meaning lots of hair :) That is fun! I usually get mild heartburn in the evenings.

I have been having such strange dreams from before my bfp. I haven't really dreamed of baby though. A few times I dreamed of a child that I never from the front. She was a little girl with blonde curly hair. :) I have no feelings at all about the gender of baby so maybe it could be her! 

I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## littlesteph

yea been hearing for a while heartburn can be a sign baby is going to be born with hair more in the 3rd tri though. 
my baby book dose say that heartburn can start now as dose the growing of eyebrows and eyelashes on the baby. 

that's a pretty strange dream to have.


----------



## too_scared

Cool :) I have been having mild heartburn off and on since the start.


----------



## littlesteph

so you might be having a baby with a head full of hair :D


----------



## too_scared

Haha!! I was born with a full head of really dark hair! It all fell out after a while and blonde hair grew in :)


----------



## littlesteph

same with me all the baby pics of me are with me having jet black hair then it just went blonde. in the summer it can go bright blonde.


----------



## too_scared

Is your hair still blonde now? I love blonde hair. Mine got darker to light brown/dirty blonde as I got older :( Now it is blonde thanks to highlights! :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

now that i've let all the dye grow out of my hair it is. it's more of a drity dark blonde at the moment. but gets lighter in the summer, i had someone ask me if i had highlights done, because my hair goes all different shades of blonde.


----------



## too_scared

That sounds really pretty! :)


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, it dosen't look to bad, one of the reasons i like the summer. didn't happen as much as it would usually as this summer has been pretty rubbish


----------



## too_scared

Sorry your summer was so rotten. :( Hopefully fall and winter will be nice to make up for it! (unfortunately that won't make a difference to your hair, though :()


----------



## littlesteph

haha, can't help the weather, i think we had 3 months of it raining pretty much everyday. 
i also read that this winter might be as bad as we had it in 2010 which i don't mind so much as i love the snow.


----------



## too_scared

We had a record breaking summer, hot and sunny most of the summer. Not normal for us. It is still warm even now. But, I think we might also be in for a record breaking winter, but not in a good way! Everyone around here seems to think the dry summer can only lead to tons of snow for the winter. Not too good since we already get tons of snow in a regular winter!! :haha: Even my dog groomer says the dogs are gearing up for a crazy winter!! It all makes me very nervous because our hospital here doesn't deliver babies and we have a 2 1/2 hour drive to the hospital in early March! Worst month for winter storms here. I keep joking baby will be delivered by DH on the side of the highway in a storm! Haha!


----------



## littlesteph

wow, winters can get pretty crazy over there then.

here it tends to be bad summer means bad winter. when i was kid we were luckly to get any snow, never used to lay. the past 4, 5 years we've had pretty destint snow, wheres it's actaully worth it snowing. for the worse of it tends to january to febuary by march it's usally gone. apart from 2008 where it actaully snowed in april and i know remember that because it was my first day at work.


----------



## Laura91

Our scan is booked for 9th November, can't wait! :dance: xx


----------



## littlesteph

Laura91 said:


> Our scan is booked for 9th November, can't wait! :dance: xx

are you going to find out what your having?


----------



## too_scared

littlesteph said:


> wow, winters can get pretty crazy over there then.
> 
> here it tends to be bad summer means bad winter. when i was kid we were luckly to get any snow, never used to lay. the past 4, 5 years we've had pretty destint snow, wheres it's actaully worth it snowing. for the worse of it tends to january to febuary by march it's usally gone. apart from 2008 where it actaully snowed in april and i know remember that because it was my first day at work.

Yeah, our winters are pretty bad compared to other places, that's for sure! The snow can start as early as October but usually doesn't stick until November and then goes until April! Usually April isn't too bad, but still can be chilly. February is the coldest month and March is usually the most unsettled with many storms. Lately we have had snow but with nothing really sticking until January. Then we get feet and feet of snow. I think this year we are going to get quite a lot of snow. At least 10 feet all told, I'm sure. :haha: We are used to it!


----------



## linzylou

Our gender scan is in November but we haven't booked it yet (will be 20 weeks on November 3rd). I'll update this when it's scheduled!


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

My gender scan is scheduled for November 1stI will be about 21 weeks but I will be begin my OB to schedule it the 26th of OCtober I will be 20 weeks and it will be the best bday present since my bday is on 10/25!!


----------



## Laura91

littlesteph said:


> Laura91 said:
> 
> 
> Our scan is booked for 9th November, can't wait! :dance: xx
> 
> are you going to find out what your having?Click to expand...

Definitely! I want to know what it is now and i'm only 13 weeks :haha:! x


----------



## Amy_T

I've got mine on 15th November.... seems like aaagggesss away!


----------



## lolabear

I'm over here now yay!!!!

November 15th for us very early scan at 8.30 am which is Lush no fretting just get up and go!!! xxxx


----------



## MummyMana

I'm technically not in my 2nd trimester til the end of the week so shouldnt be here hehe but my scan is on 7th november :D


----------



## littlesteph

[/QUOTE]
Yeah, our winters are pretty bad compared to other places, that's for sure! The snow can start as early as October but usually doesn't stick until November and then goes until April! Usually April isn't too bad, but still can be chilly. February is the coldest month and March is usually the most unsettled with many storms. Lately we have had snow but with nothing really sticking until January. Then we get feet and feet of snow. I think this year we are going to get quite a lot of snow. At least 10 feet all told, I'm sure. :haha: We are used to it![/QUOTE]


wow that's a alot of snow. we're luckly to get 2 foot here. even with an inch of snow everything seems to stop. i think it's because we're not use to having as much as we've had the past few years. i do think this year it's going to be pretty bad. but no where as near as what you'd get normally.


----------



## littlesteph

2mommiesTTC said:


> My gender scan is scheduled for November 1stI will be about 21 weeks but I will be begin my OB to schedule it the 26th of OCtober I will be 20 weeks and it will be the best bday present since my bday is on 10/25!!

awww.
i found i was pregnant 3 days before my birthday. so i bet finding out the sex the day after is going to be really exciting.


----------



## littlesteph

Laura91 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura91 said:
> 
> 
> Our scan is booked for 9th November, can't wait! :dance: xx
> 
> are you going to find out what your having?Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely! I want to know what it is now and i'm only 13 weeks :haha:! xClick to expand...

hehe, i wanted to know at my 12 week scan, hubby asked if they could tell, they said they couldn't :( so can't to find out :D


----------



## littlesteph

lolabear said:


> I'm over here now yay!!!!
> 
> November 15th for us very early scan at 8.30 am which is Lush no fretting just get up and go!!! xxxx

gosh half 8 i can barly manage to get up at that time a the moment, gonna have to for mine scan mines at 9:45. so not as early as yours


----------



## littlesteph

MummyMana said:


> I'm technically not in my 2nd trimester til the end of the week so shouldnt be here hehe but my scan is on 7th november :D

thats ok, the 2nd tri starts at different weeks in different countries. in the uk it's week 13. or at least thats what all my apps and my midwife says.


----------



## too_scared

Yeah, our winters are pretty bad compared to other places, that's for sure! The snow can start as early as October but usually doesn't stick until November and then goes until April! Usually April isn't too bad, but still can be chilly. February is the coldest month and March is usually the most unsettled with many storms. Lately we have had snow but with nothing really sticking until January. Then we get feet and feet of snow. I think this year we are going to get quite a lot of snow. At least 10 feet all told, I'm sure. :haha: We are used to it![/QUOTE]


wow that's a alot of snow. we're luckly to get 2 foot here. even with an inch of snow everything seems to stop. i think it's because we're not use to having as much as we've had the past few years. i do think this year it's going to be pretty bad. but no where as near as what you'd get normally.[/QUOTE]

We get crazy amounts of snow. Everyone is used to it, luckily. But, I would prefer winter like yours, I think!!


----------



## littlesteph

i don't think i could handle the snow you get. i like i get it, it's not too much and you can still get about if you walk everywhere. the goverment hasn't bought out winter tyres over here yet. but think that might change if we get the amount snow that we're predicied to.


----------



## kirstabelle

My scan date is November 8th at 9:30 am. Cannot wait to find out the sex of the baby! This is our first baby and while I would "like" a girl first, I think I am having a boy and so does my OH. I want whoever it is in my belly who picked me for a mummy :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## too_scared

littlesteph said:


> i don't think i could handle the snow you get. i like i get it, it's not too much and you can still get about if you walk everywhere. the goverment hasn't bought out winter tyres over here yet. but think that might change if we get the amount snow that we're predicied to.

That must be nuts not to have winter tires! We have studded winter tires here, thankfully! I hope you guys don't get as much snow as they are predicting.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I used to live in Edmonton in canada and whilst winter lasted from Halloween to April fools it was a dry cold and Canada is geared up for it. We don't cope here in the uk because we don't know what we are doing. To be fair though it is very few days on average. If it is bad this year I'm going to put my foot down and work from home. Which I perfectly ok for my job. I'm not driving on ice with a massive bump, needing to pee all the time. No way!


----------



## someone23

littlesteph said:


> someone23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewelstar said:
> 
> 
> Mine is on November 2nd!! So excited! :)
> 
> That's my birthday!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> it's also my hubby's birthdayClick to expand...

Must be a lucky day!!!! Lol..but i do have a private 3d gender scan on October 8 th.. at 16 weeks


----------



## Wanna Bump

Hope I can be added as just joined the 2nd tri board! 14 weeks today :)

Gender scan on 13th November, still seems ages away but am sure it will be hear soon enough!

Happy just with a healthy little bubba until then :)


----------



## Wanna Bump

P.S. My ticker is out by 2 days! My scan on Friday confirmed I was 13+ 2 which makes me 14 today.


----------



## too_scared

Mrs_Bump said:


> I used to live in Edmonton in canada and whilst winter lasted from Halloween to April fools it was a dry cold and Canada is geared up for it. We don't cope here in the uk because we don't know what we are doing. To be fair though it is very few days on average. If it is bad this year I'm going to put my foot down and work from home. Which I perfectly ok for my job. I'm not driving on ice with a massive bump, needing to pee all the time. No way!

I lived in Calgary for one winter. It is COLD there! Brrrrrr! Nothing like what we get in Newfoundland. We get cold, but it usually isn't that bitter, dry cold because of all the water. Also, it generally doesn't get that cold because the water also tempers the weather around us. Usually -25 C is about as cold as it gets on the coldest days. I remember going to work on mornings in Calgary when it was -40 C and below! The fog even froze!


----------



## too_scared

All you ladies getting early gender scans are making me jealous! :haha: They don't let you get private scans here until after you have had your anatomy scan. The hospitals here won't tell the gender. Makes me so impatient! :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

too_scared said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> i don't think i could handle the snow you get. i like i get it, it's not too much and you can still get about if you walk everywhere. the goverment hasn't bought out winter tyres over here yet. but think that might change if we get the amount snow that we're predicied to.
> 
> That must be nuts not to have winter tires! We have studded winter tires here, thankfully! I hope you guys don't get as much snow as they are predicting.Click to expand...

i wouldn't mind it if we did, they might actaully do something then.


----------



## littlesteph

Mrs_Bump said:


> I used to live in Edmonton in canada and whilst winter lasted from Halloween to April fools it was a dry cold and Canada is geared up for it. We don't cope here in the uk because we don't know what we are doing. To be fair though it is very few days on average. If it is bad this year I'm going to put my foot down and work from home. Which I perfectly ok for my job. I'm not driving on ice with a massive bump, needing to pee all the time. No way!

that's what i get the tinist amount of snow we get everything comes to a stand still. i remember a few years back there was barely 2mm of snow on the ground and the buses were running 2 hours late.


----------



## littlesteph

someone23 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewelstar said:
> 
> 
> Mine is on November 2nd!! So excited! :)
> 
> That's my birthday!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> it's also my hubby's birthdayClick to expand...
> 
> Must be a lucky day!!!! Lol..but i do have a private 3d gender scan on October 8 th.. at 16 weeksClick to expand...

you'll have to let us know how that goes.


----------



## littlesteph

Wanna Bump said:


> Hope I can be added as just joined the 2nd tri board! 14 weeks today :)
> 
> Gender scan on 13th November, still seems ages away but am sure it will be hear soon enough!
> 
> Happy just with a healthy little bubba until then :)

of course you can :)


----------



## too_scared

littlesteph said:


> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> i don't think i could handle the snow you get. i like i get it, it's not too much and you can still get about if you walk everywhere. the goverment hasn't bought out winter tyres over here yet. but think that might change if we get the amount snow that we're predicied to.
> 
> That must be nuts not to have winter tires! We have studded winter tires here, thankfully! I hope you guys don't get as much snow as they are predicting.Click to expand...
> 
> i wouldn't mind it if we did, they might actaully do something then.Click to expand...

That's true. I hope it works out!


----------



## someone23

littlesteph said:


> someone23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewelstar said:
> 
> 
> Mine is on November 2nd!! So excited! :)
> 
> That's my birthday!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> it's also my hubby's birthdayClick to expand...
> 
> Must be a lucky day!!!! Lol..but i do have a private 3d gender scan on October 8 th.. at 16 weeksClick to expand...
> 
> you'll have to let us know how that goes.Click to expand...

Sure i will post pictures


----------



## littlesteph

can't wait to see them.


----------



## c-lou

hi im due my gender scan on November 5th, think this may be a boy, i will be happy either way.


----------



## SarahPip

Am I too late to join in? Mine is nov 2nd too!

I really can't wait. I'm predicting a girl in a family bursting with only boys! X


----------



## too_scared

Never too late to join! :)


----------



## JessicaM123

im a tad early to be posting in here, but mines november 14th :)


----------



## littlesteph

c-lou said:


> hi im due my gender scan on November 5th, think this may be a boy, i will be happy either way.

same day as me :) 
hubby is hoping for a boy i have a feeling might be a girl even though pretty much everyone else says boy.


----------



## littlesteph

SarahPip said:


> Am I too late to join in? Mine is nov 2nd too!
> 
> I really can't wait. I'm predicting a girl in a family bursting with only boys! X

never too late to join as too scared said. 
your scan is the same day as my hubby's birthday i think one of the ladies here has a birthday that day too.


----------



## littlesteph

JessicaM123 said:


> im a tad early to be posting in here, but mines november 14th :)

that's ok i came over when i was 13 weeks.


----------



## MummyPony

Ugh the 5th seems forever away!!! I just want to know who is in there!!!


----------



## Amy_T

November is too long away! Our's is on the 15th but contemplating a private gender scan at 16 weeks as we're so inpatient this time! How we kept it until the end with our last one I'll never know!


----------



## c-lou

I had a scan late last night due to bleeding i couldn't help myself but ask could they see the sex but he said it was too early to tell so just have to wait it out. i knew i was having a girl first time around even though everything pointed to a boy and other half was sure it was a boy so i say go with your gut..


----------



## littlesteph

MummyPony said:


> Ugh the 5th seems forever away!!! I just want to know who is in there!!!

haha i was saying the same to hubby yesturday. only 5 weeks and 3 days away, i thinks really looking forward to it :)


----------



## littlesteph

heres something to cheer you ladies up a bit, on monday it will be October and that means we can we find out next month eekkss. roll on monday :D


----------



## MrsK

Mine is scheduled for the 1st! I feel sooo impatient though and am thinking about a private scan.. but I'm afraid I wouldn't believe them at 16 weeks and wait for the scan at the dr's to know "for sure" anyway lol...


----------



## littlesteph

i'm waiting for the scan, it feels like it's taking forever to get here but everyone has already decided on what i am having, i think differently though.


----------



## RosieB1977

Put me down for Nov 6th!! We are SO excited!! We decided to not find out just as they see it, but for them to write it down and we are getting cupcakes made with the frosting piped in the middle either pink or blue for what the bubs is!!! My family will be here to all eat a cupcake.. but, we get the first bite!!!


----------



## MummyPony

Another day closer to scan day!! We were thinking of a private scan too but think we'll save the money for a 4d scan at 30wks instead!


----------



## SarahPip

Rosie that's such a lovely idea. So lovely I may steal it from u


----------



## too_scared

Littlesteph, what does everyone think you are having?

Rosie, I love that idea :) I could never do it myself. I am so selfish with this pregnancy. I want to keep everything to myself and my husband. We only just told our families Monday past. When we have our gender scan we will let others know but only after we have gotten a chance to enjoy it for a while first! :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

everyone thinks i'm having a boy apart 2 people in my hubby's family, i think i'm having a girl. might just wishful thinking though find out soon :)


----------



## too_scared

I can't get anyone to make a prediction. :dohh: DH and I would like a girl but a boy is just as good. 2 of our friends just had girls and another friend had twin boys. They will all be close in age so that is really neat.


----------



## littlesteph

aww that would be cool.
have you done any of the prediction tests online? there are loads. 

my and my sister-in-law are both due the same day, so that very close in age :)


----------



## too_scared

I have done some and get mixed results. I am predicted a girl most times though. My friend and her husband both predicted a boy for me today. Supposedly he is never wrong so we will have to wait until November to see :)

My sister is due the end of November and I am due the beginning of March. Nice and close :) it is all very exciting!


----------



## MummyPony

All our online tests and everything say girl but if you go by the heartbeat assumption it's a boy! One day closer to knowing! 6weeks to go


----------



## littlesteph

too_scared said:


> I have done some and get mixed results. I am predicted a girl most times though. My friend and her husband both predicted a boy for me today. Supposedly he is never wrong so we will have to wait until November to see :)
> 
> My sister is due the end of November and I am due the beginning of March. Nice and close :) it is all very exciting!

not long to wait. only a month to go an then we will be in november. 
that's pretty close at least you too have a bit of a gap.
me and my sister in law are both due the same day. :)


----------



## littlesteph

MummyPony said:


> All our online tests and everything say girl but if you go by the heartbeat assumption it's a boy! One day closer to knowing! 6weeks to go

not heard baby's heart beat so be intresting to hear it. not sure how the heart beat predictions work. can't wait to start adding boys and girls to the list of ladies


----------



## imaswimmer2

not heard baby's heart beat so be intresting to hear it. not sure how the heart beat predictions work. can't wait to start adding boys and girls to the list of ladies[/QUOTE]

If the hearbeat is under 140, it is usually a boy. Over 140, a girl. It's not foolproof, but it is accurate more often than other theories. Mines been a consistent 160, so fingers crossed for a girl.


----------



## littlesteph

imaswimmer2 said:


> not heard baby's heart beat so be intresting to hear it. not sure how the heart beat predictions work. can't wait to start adding boys and girls to the list of ladies

If the hearbeat is under 140, it is usually a boy. Over 140, a girl. It's not foolproof, but it is accurate more often than other theories. Mines been a consistent 160, so fingers crossed for a girl.[/QUOTE]

ooo i'll try and remember that one. hoping to hear it when i see the midwife on the 10th. did buy a doppler thing today, after buying it i released it said from 21 weeks, so not strong to hear baby's heart beat although i did try.


----------



## MummyPony

We can hear the HB on our Doppler but the LCD screen is so unreliable sometime it displays a number when there is no HB, sometimes it displays mine at 140 which is clearly inaccurate it's just weird!


----------



## too_scared

littlesteph said:


> not long to wait. only a month to go an then we will be in november.
> that's pretty close at least you too have a bit of a gap.
> me and my sister in law are both due the same day. :)

That is so awesome! Your family must be so excited :happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

too_scared said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> not long to wait. only a month to go an then we will be in november.
> that's pretty close at least you too have a bit of a gap.
> me and my sister in law are both due the same day. :)
> 
> That is so awesome! Your family must be so excited :happydance:Click to expand...

yea my mum-in-law was quite chuffed about it she went in to after find out we were expecting and them she was going to be a nan. and then went in the next day after finding out sister-in-law is pregnant as well and said i'm going to be nan 2 times. they were a little confused by it. she invites hubby and me over every weekend for dinner so we can let her know about how the pregnany is going. and she's really looking foward to throwing a joint baby showing. shes hoping to get a granson and grand daughter as she's seen loads of things she likes. shes even been given a double buggy so she can take babies out.


----------



## too_scared

That is awesome! :) She sounds like she is very happy.


----------



## littlesteph

oh yea shes over the moon, she's hoping we go the same time to save trips to the hospital.


----------



## imaswimmer2

littlesteph said:


> imaswimmer2 said:
> 
> 
> not heard baby's heart beat so be intresting to hear it. not sure how the heart beat predictions work. can't wait to start adding boys and girls to the list of ladies
> 
> If the hearbeat is under 140, it is usually a boy. Over 140, a girl. It's not foolproof, but it is accurate more often than other theories. Mines been a consistent 160, so fingers crossed for a girl.Click to expand...

ooo i'll try and remember that one. hoping to hear it when i see the midwife on the 10th. did buy a doppler thing today, after buying it i released it said from 21 weeks, so not strong to hear baby's heart beat although i did try.[/QUOTE]

I haven't heard of a Doppler being so weak? I've been able to find the hb on my $50 sonoline b since 9 weeks even though the box said 12+ weeks. Did u try watching a video in YouTube how to find it? That's how I learned and now I can find it within a few seconds.


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies, i know i'm in a little early, will know my scan date thursday, guessing nov 16th ish


----------



## littlesteph

imaswimmer2 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imaswimmer2 said:
> 
> 
> not heard baby's heart beat so be intresting to hear it. not sure how the heart beat predictions work. can't wait to start adding boys and girls to the list of ladies
> 
> If the hearbeat is under 140, it is usually a boy. Over 140, a girl. It's not foolproof, but it is accurate more often than other theories. Mines been a consistent 160, so fingers crossed for a girl.Click to expand...
> 
> ooo i'll try and remember that one. hoping to hear it when i see the midwife on the 10th. did buy a doppler thing today, after buying it i released it said from 21 weeks, so not strong to hear baby's heart beat although i did try.Click to expand...

I haven't heard of a Doppler being so weak? I've been able to find the hb on my $50 sonoline b since 9 weeks even though the box said 12+ weeks. Did u try watching a video in YouTube how to find it? That's how I learned and now I can find it within a few seconds.[/QUOTE]

no i havan't i'll have to do that. even though the one i brough said from 21 weeks agros have the same one as the one i brought and on the site it says 28 weeks no idea what to go by.


----------



## littlesteph

cckarting said:


> hey ladies, i know i'm in a little early, will know my scan date thursday, guessing nov 16th ish

ok i'll put you down for november 16th just let me know if it chances and i can change the date for you.


----------



## cckarting

thanks little i will update on thursday after my appt and get the "official" date!


----------



## MummyPony

5weeks today until we see Bub again :)


----------



## too_scared

MummyPony said:


> 5weeks today until we see Bub again :)

:happydance: Exciting!!

It is 5 weeks and 5 days for us until our gender scan :happydance:

But we get to see baby again before that! We are waiting for our appt for our 20 week scan, hopefully we will hear soon.


----------



## Cherrybump

littlesteph said:


> anyone have their gender scan in novmber.
> i though maybe making some sort of a list of everyone having a scan in november so we can who having what and who waiting until birth to find out.
> 
> hoping to find october jsawyer79 gender scan in november
> 
> 
> october 30th
> Mrs_Bump
> 
> 
> November 1st
> mumandco
> imaswimmer2
> 2mommiesTTC
> MrsK
> 
> November 2nd
> jewelstar
> Snoopee
> LuvallmyH
> SarahPip
> 
> 
> November 5th
> littlesteph
> HopefulPony
> Steph82
> lou
> MummyPony
> 
> 
> November 6th
> stacey21
> RosieB1977
> 
> November 7th
> MummyMana
> 
> November 8th
> kirstabelle
> 
> November 9th
> Laura91
> 
> November 10th
> too_scared
> 
> November 13th
> I Love Lucy
> Wanna Bump
> 
> November 14th
> JessicaM123
> 
> November 15th
> Amy_T
> lolabear
> 
> November 16th
> cckarting
> 
> November 19th
> Leamarasmall

I may have but ill have to wait til i see my midwife next week. If i do it will be the end of november may start of december but we shall see and ill let you know :D


----------



## littlesteph

thats ok Cherrybump just lets us know when you find out and i'll add you to the list.


----------



## littlesteph

MummyPony said:


> 5weeks today until we see Bub again :)

eeekks i can't wait i'm already excited, i hope it goes fast. can't wait to see baby.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Hi ladies! I have been very quiet on this thread as I was waiting for test results. I am so elated to tell you that I got my results today and baby is healthy!!! Now I can relax and get excited to find out the gender.


----------



## littlesteph

that's great news.


----------



## littlesteph

Hey ladies guess whats happening next month :D


----------



## Steph82

littlesteph said:


> Hey ladies guess whats happening next month :D

We get to start going crazy shopping :happydance::happydance:


----------



## cckarting

lol, if i have a girl i will be, but if it's another boy i don't need much....i'm buying the angelcare monitor, and a swing for sure. I have a lot of clothes as i went crazy the last two times i was pregnant haha.


----------



## SarahPip

Oh yay we can say next month now! Woooohoooo. 

So we spent £350 in mamas and papas yesterday. Ooops. All neutral things though. I couldn't help it- only 5 paydays until the little flipper is due.


----------



## MummyPony

How exciting!


----------



## littlesteph

Steph82 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies guess whats happening next month :D
> 
> We get to start going crazy shopping :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

deftenly. it will make it so much easier when you know what your having :D


----------



## littlesteph

SarahPip said:


> Oh yay we can say next month now! Woooohoooo.
> 
> So we spent £350 in mamas and papas yesterday. Ooops. All neutral things though. I couldn't help it- only 5 paydays until the little flipper is due.

wow.
i spend £100 in toy r u on sunday, most of it was for baby.


----------



## ourfate

ok so i thought it was going to be in Novemeber but i am having a private scan on Oct 31!!! i am SOOOO excited!! time needs to hurry up!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm waiting until 24 weeks to start shopping, just in case. I've made some wish lists online though. There is just so much stuff. I don't want to overspend but also don't want to forget anything. Agree knowing gender will make it easier though. Not so keen on a lot of the gender neutral stuff.


----------



## Cherrybump

Mrs_Bump said:


> I'm waiting until 24 weeks to start shopping, just in case. I've made some wish lists online though. There is just so much stuff. I don't want to overspend but also don't want to forget anything. Agree knowing gender will make it easier though. Not so keen on a lot of the gender neutral stuff.

Where did you make your wish list?


----------



## MrsHippo

My scan is on the 19th November :happydance:
I keep on changing my mind about whether I want to know the sex though... This is my first and wanted it to be a surprise but I would also like to be able to call my bump 'he' or 'she' instead of 'it' !! We have also decided what we will call bean if is a girl but completely stuck on boys names so I'd like a girl so I don't have to struggle with deciding a boys name :p


----------



## littlesteph

MrsHippo said:


> My scan is on the 19th November :happydance:
> I keep on changing my mind about whether I want to know the sex though... This is my first and wanted it to be a surprise but I would also like to be able to call my bump 'he' or 'she' instead of 'it' !! We have also decided what we will call bean if is a girl but completely stuck on boys names so I'd like a girl so I don't have to struggle with deciding a boys name :p

we had a girls name chose out for over 2 years. a boys name we've only just agreed on.


----------



## cckarting

we have a boys name decided since we started trying, still can't decide on a girls name.......


----------



## Boumpa

Just scheduled mine today and it is November 8!


----------



## littlesteph

Boumpa said:


> Just scheduled mine today and it is November 8!

thats good not too long to wait


----------



## littlesteph

cckarting said:


> we have a boys name decided since we started trying, still can't decide on a girls name.......

have you looked online, theres loads of sites with baby names on them.


----------



## cckarting

get my official scan date tomorrow!


----------



## NatalieW

Mine is 21st November


----------



## Cupcake_Queen

Mine is November 6th :) Didnt find out what we were having with my daughter, she was a suprise :) Need to know this time lol xx


----------



## baby_nurse

Can you add me please! Got my scan booked for Nov 7th... definitely think we'll be asking what flavour it is!


----------



## littlesteph

baby_nurse said:


> Can you add me please! Got my scan booked for Nov 7th... definitely think we'll be asking what flavour it is!

of course. not too long wait.


----------



## littlesteph

wow we have 33 ladies on the list wonder what everyones having.
who's finding out and who's waiting unitl the birth to know?


----------



## Larawr

Hey! My scan is on 2nd November  I'm for sure finding out what I'm having. Exciting!


----------



## littlesteph

Larawr said:


> Hey! My scan is on 2nd November  I'm for sure finding out what I'm having. Exciting!

hello again :) thank you for joining.
just under 5 weeks to go then. mines the 5th so i'm counting the days


----------



## Larawr

Hopefully the time will fly by


----------



## littlesteph

i'm sure it will just have to keep ourselves busy. lucky enough i've got midwife, annaversary, halloween and hubby's birthday between so that will break it down.
do you have much planned before you scan?


----------



## Larawr

I have a midwife appointment next week, halloween and work work work!  the weeks seem to go pretty quickly these days so hope it stays that way.

I'm dying to know what I'm having so I can go shopping!!  Will decorate the nursery in November :wohoo: my dad is pretty excited too so he is looking forward to coming up and visiting and helping with the shopping side of things! 

Have you started buying stuff yet?


----------



## Joygrrr

Our 20w scan is 17th Nov - can't wait to find out!


----------



## littlesteph

Larawr said:


> I have a midwife appointment next week, halloween and work work work!  the weeks seem to go pretty quickly these days so hope it stays that way.
> 
> I'm dying to know what I'm having so I can go shopping!!  Will decorate the nursery in November :wohoo: my dad is pretty excited too so he is looking forward to coming up and visiting and helping with the shopping side of things!
> 
> Have you started buying stuff yet?

this weeks is going so slow me at the moment but that might be because i'm only doing 3 hours at work each day. can't stand 3 hour shifts they seem so pointless. 
knowing will make it so much easier as well. have you decided on a theme?
aww that nice.
my dad is hoping i have a boy so he can buy the baby a harley jacket. 

yea we've brought a baby grow and a mosey beding set but thats it at the moment wating untill we find out what we have before we buy anything else its so hard to shop when you don't know what your having.
have you brought much yet?


----------



## cckarting

i can't wait to find out what were having! i'm so anxious to know so dh can paint the nursery. so excited he said he would paint a mural for the baby!


----------



## Larawr

I have bought a moses basket/swinging chair/some random little bits of clothing/teddies etc but all in cream or white...I need to add some colour! I also bought a safety monitor system cause it was on sale  I have seen some really cute clothes/hats etc on www.etsy.com , I think that's the first place I'll shop! 

I've not decided a theme for the nursery yet. I like the idea of a Super Mario theme for a boy, not sure why! :-D perhaps a safari theme... which could be for either I guess


----------



## littlesteph

cckarting said:


> i can't wait to find out what were having! i'm so anxious to know so dh can paint the nursery. so excited he said he would paint a mural for the baby!

aww thats nice.
hubby has decided he wants to decorate ours as well despite the fact we'd just have to paint over when we move.


----------



## littlesteph

Larawr said:


> I have bought a moses basket/swinging chair/some random little bits of clothing/teddies etc but all in cream or white...I need to add some colour! I also bought a safety monitor system cause it was on sale  I have seen some really cute clothes/hats etc on www.etsy.com , I think that's the first place I'll shop!
> 
> I've not decided a theme for the nursery yet. I like the idea of a Super Mario theme for a boy, not sure why! :-D perhaps a safari theme... which could be for either I guess

i've heard of that site meant to be really good, i betting it would cost a lot to get anything shipped to the uk though. 

i would have thought safari would go for either


----------



## cckarting

lol. my dh painted a murel on my nieces wall and it is absolutely beautiful! he has actually done a lot of murals lately so he'll be nice and fresh when it comes to the babies room lol! He's helping me pick out a nursery set and decide what kind of mural we want from there after we find out the sex. so cute your dh wants to do the babies room little, how sweet! you already have so much more than me lara lol! did you buy the angelcare monitor? I think tha's the one were getting.


----------



## TTC LADY

Hi. I have mine on 19th november


----------



## Larawr

cckarting said:


> you already have so much more than me lara lol! did you buy the angelcare monitor? I think tha's the one were getting.

We got a Tommee Tippee monitor with the movement sensor etc. It's good from what I saw when I tested it. Though I nearly had a heart attack when the alarm went off and said to check my baby! I panicked before I realised that my baby was still in my tummy :haha:


----------



## Barnesmaries

i have mine November 21st :)


----------



## littlesteph

can't believe how many ladies have joined today :D


----------



## cckarting

sounds like the same thing lara i didn't even know they had a different brand that would do the same thing as angelcare. thats awesome!


----------



## littlesteph

who's getting excited. i know i am, i'm counting down the days 32 more to go :D


----------



## too_scared

I have a ticker counting down to the day! :dance: I can't wait! One month and 6 days!


----------



## littlesteph

oh yea that looks pretty cool :)


----------



## imaswimmer2

too_scared said:


> I have a ticker counting down to the day! :dance: I can't wait! One month and 6 days!

I've got one on my iPhone! 28 days 41 minutes :D


----------



## too_scared

imaswimmer2 said:


> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> I have a ticker counting down to the day! :dance: I can't wait! One month and 6 days!
> 
> I've got one on my iPhone! 28 days 41 minutes :DClick to expand...

Wow! Down to the minute! That is awesome :D


----------



## littlesteph

imaswimmer2 said:


> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> I have a ticker counting down to the day! :dance: I can't wait! One month and 6 days!
> 
> I've got one on my iPhone! 28 days 41 minutes :DClick to expand...

what's is called, all my apps just tell me how far along i am


----------



## MummyPony

ooooh yes what app is tht?


----------



## cckarting

I get my scan date today!!!


----------



## littlesteph

cckarting said:


> I get my scan date today!!!

 when is it?


----------



## imaswimmer2

It's just a countdown app (literally called countdown) that u can personalize 

https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y423/imaswimmer2/2D837ADC-45CA-4BC2-B8A8-61CD4B8B47E3-5473-000005DC03F2C08C_zps66b7bc5d.jpg


----------



## cckarting

So i kinda got my scan date....I go for a scan on the 15th of the month and then i should have the gender one almost exactly a month later. he said he would give me an official date after my ultrasound. so i'm still going to stick with the 16th of nov for now. but at least i will have a pic to see if i can get some gender guesses lol.


----------



## sugaree13

after a long internal debate of whether i want a surprise or not...

november 14th we go for our gender scan!! (my gut really says our peanuts a little boy. one month till i find out... feels so far away!!)


----------



## Amour

I don't think I can wait til Nov 20th. Think I'm going to get a private scan at 16weeks. The not knowing is sending me loopy!


----------



## MummyPony

31 days to go!!

We were thinking about a private scan but decided to save that money for something for Bub and then we'll have one if the sonographer cannot tell on the day


----------



## mumandco

3weeks 6 days to go for me :)


----------



## littlesteph

MummyPony said:


> 31 days to go!!
> 
> We were thinking about a private scan but decided to save that money for something for Bub and then we'll have one if the sonographer cannot tell on the day

that's a good idea.
we started putting a bit of money aside each week for baby, every few weeks we'll do a scratch card and if we win it goes in the pot for baby. only been doing it 3 weeks and already have just under £100, when baby is born we're going to open up a savings account for it.


----------



## littlesteph

5th of october mean excatly a month to go for me :D do excited i can't wait. got midwife wednesday hoping i'll get to hear baby's heartbeat when i'm there slightly worried she's going to tell me off because i havan't gained any weight yet, and when i do i end up loseing it again.


----------



## RaisinKane13

My gender scan is November 14th :thumbup:


----------



## MummyPony

We have consultant app on Thursday, I keep forgetting its not the scan and get disappointed when I remember!!

Can't wait to know who is in there!!!!

Will you start calling it by its name when you know? Have you decided on a name yet?
We have Charlotte or George ... I currently interchange and will start using its name when we know for certain :)


----------



## cckarting

we have a boys name picked, no girls name yet. not sure what we'll call the baby once we know, we've never picked the baby's name before we had them lol!


----------



## littlesteph

when we know we're defently be calling it by name, unless i forget to and call it baby.
we chosen Dita-Marie for a girl and James Conner for a boy. we had the girls name chosen for 3 years by the time baby arrives. and boys name only a month or 2.


----------



## Cherrybump

littlesteph said:


> 5th of october mean excatly a month to go for me :D do excited i can't wait. got midwife wednesday hoping i'll get to hear baby's heartbeat when i'm there slightly worried she's going to tell me off because i havan't gained any weight yet, and when i do i end up loseing it again.

Lol ive got my midwife on tuesday and hoping to hear heart beat to lol but i think ive gain 1lbs . My scales wont move but my mums have bumped me up soo ill need to wait and see :| lol 

Hope you get to hear the heart beat to


----------



## Vidal0123

Mine should be in November, But I do not have a date yet.


----------



## cckarting

cherry you should be able to hear the hb, they won't even try to look before 12 weeks, and they've always found it for me at my 12 week appt, except this time lol.


----------



## Vidal0123

Mine was found at my 10 week appt! I was so excited!



cckarting said:


> cherry you should be able to hear the hb, they won't even try to look before 12 weeks, and they've always found it for me at my 12 week appt, except this time lol.


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww. i shall let you know if i get to hear it this time. Cause when i first seen her she just went through those questions and took my blood.


----------



## cupcaker

Please can you add me, November 9th xx


----------



## littlesteph

Vidal0123 said:


> Mine should be in November, But I do not have a date yet.

thats ok just let us know when you know add i'll add you to the list


----------



## littlesteph

cupcaker said:


> Please can you add me, November 9th xx

can do
your is only a few days after mine


----------



## ispeakinsongs

My gender scan is on 30th November :)


----------



## MummyPony

Ok I may be caving into having a private scan to find out this week!


----------



## littlesteph

MummyPony said:


> Ok I may be caving into having a private scan to find out this week!

haha, this month is going slow which probley dosen't help :)


----------



## littlesteph

Scan in 4 weeks, so excied can't wait to find out if i'm team pink or blue.
whats everyone hoping for?


----------



## MummyPony

Ok we booked a scan for Saturday in addition to our nhs one as cant wait anymore!!!


----------



## littlesteph

hehe fingers crossed baby lets you see if your team pink or blue


----------



## cckarting

we have our fx for pink, but won't mind either way!


----------



## littlesteph

I'm hoping for a girl but pretty much everyone says boy, i don't mind either way, think i want a girl more because we've had a name planned for 3 years by the time baby gets here


----------



## MummyPony

We don't really mind either way but both have always pictured having a little girl


----------



## Cherrybump

midwife today so hopefuly i find out when my gender scan is :)


----------



## Laura91

We're not bothered either way. I'd like a girl as I have two nephews so wanna even things out a bit :haha:
OH also says he'd like a girl (thought he would want a boy but...:shrug:) but we'll see!


----------



## littlesteph

Cherrybump said:


> midwife today so hopefuly i find out when my gender scan is :)

did you not get your date when you went to your 12 week scan.
thats when i got mine, i came out of the room after having my scan and they gave me my 20 week scan there and then


----------



## Cherrybump

littlesteph said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> midwife today so hopefuly i find out when my gender scan is :)
> 
> did you not get your date when you went to your 12 week scan.
> thats when i got mine, i came out of the room after having my scan and they gave me my 20 week scan there and thenClick to expand...

Nope :( i looked in my folder aswell nothing there with it on. after i came out from the scan i as told to go to loo and had to wait to get blood taken for down's. Got my pictures and the peice of paper with what measurements were ad how many weeks i was that was it.

so im hoping the midwife gives me one lol ill ask her about it when i go up. 

counting the time got an hour to go :) xx


----------



## too_scared

We are a little bit hoping for a girl, but will be very happy with either a girl or a boy. :)

I have my anatomy scan today, I am going to see if I can sneak a peek!


----------



## littlesteph

they should be able to tell now anyways shouldn't they? so exciting :D


----------



## cckarting

GL too hope they tell you what your having!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Can I jump in?! I will have my routine (gender!) ultrasound November.12th-16th. Should be getting the date this week and will update when it comes!


----------



## Anababe

I've got my gender scan on 2nd November, was supposed to have a private scan couple weeks ago but I changed my mind thought I should be patient this time lol can't wait to find out!


----------



## Cherrybump

Well had midwife ad i ask her about the gender scan. I was told that i should be sent out a letter with my scan app on it. I did as one of my mates on facebook as she is 20wks and has her scan tomorrow she said she got it 4 weeks before her scan was due so ill hoping and praying mines will to. And ive got midwife again in 8 weeks time (27th November) so i should have the scan hopefully same week and the week before (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Dosey

We're having ours on the 16th :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

My anatomy scan went well I think. The tech can't tell us anything but he did tell me not to worry. We got to see baby move their arms around and play with their toes. <3 SO cute!!

The tech wasn't able to tell us because they won't tell here. I have to get a private scan to find out. Our private scan is in a week and 1 day! Can't wait!!!


----------



## CrystalMarie

Private scan on Nov 3rd to find out gender:happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Can I jump in?! I will have my routine (gender!) ultrasound November.12th-16th. Should be getting the date this week and will update when it comes!

yep, just let us know when you know a defent date and i'll add you to the list


----------



## littlesteph

Cherrybump said:


> Well had midwife ad i ask her about the gender scan. I was told that i should be sent out a letter with my scan app on it. I did as one of my mates on facebook as she is 20wks and has her scan tomorrow she said she got it 4 weeks before her scan was due so ill hoping and praying mines will to. And ive got midwife again in 8 weeks time (27th November) so i should have the scan hopefully same week and the week before (Fingers crossed)

that's good hopefully you won't be waiting to long for your scan date


----------



## littlesteph

Just got back from my midwife appointment, baby is healthy from what she could feel, got to listen to the heartbeat which was lovely and higher then i thought. bout an inch and a half from my belly botton, she also said my blood pressure was a bit lower then she's like and i've been advised to drink more. i've also been told i need to drink, i just rarely feel thirsty.


----------



## too_scared

You really should try to drink a bunch of water each day. I can totally tell when I didn't drink enough water because I get headaches. Also, things don't move along quites so smoothly in my bowels, if you know what I mean. :shy: Drinking water really makes me feel better. I try really hard to drink eight 8 oz glasses a day. At home I have a large glass of water on the table in front of me all the time. At work I carry my water bottle around with me all day and refill it a few times. It makes for more potty breaks but that is a perk of being pregnant, no one minds if you have to go to the bathroom more often! :haha:

I am glad you were able to hear baby's heartbeat :happydance: Isn't the most wonderful thing in the world?? <3


----------



## littlesteph

i have been getting quite a few headaches and drinking something then usually helps. i'm a bit funny with water one day it will make me feel better the next it can make me feel worse, it's so strange. 
oh yea defently i kept giggleing everytime the baby kicked the doppler. it was such a great thing to hear.


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Steph. should get it around week 16..

I dont drink much water either tbh. not huge fan but if i dont drink water im drinking alot of milk or fizzy juice. I normal have a bottle a water a day as i take bottle to work with me but ive been off this week so no water lol


----------



## littlesteph

the only time i have water is at work it's all i am aloud at work as i work on tills. but usally i drink fizz squash and juice


----------



## too_scared

Drinking more water regularly should help with your headache. I hope! Headaches are terrible. 

I found that drinking water really made me feel sick at the beginning and I barely drank anything. I am so glad it is not like that anymore. 

I have read that dehydration can cause BH so drinking more water will help with those too if/when you get them. :)


----------



## littlesteph

Silly question but what BH?


----------



## too_scared

Oops! Sorry about that! Braxton-Hicks :)


----------



## littlesteph

oh yea that actaully makes sense lol :)


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

Hi all my scan is on the 2nd November =) xx


----------



## littlesteph

added you to the list :)


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

Thank you little steph


----------



## littlesteph

your welcome :)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Got my date today! November.14th!!


----------



## cckarting

Got mine too i'm nov 13th!


----------



## MummyPony

Eeeek so exciting!!!


----------



## littlesteph

woop woop you finally got your scan date through :D cckarting


----------



## cckarting

i know! it was quite the hassel! he didn't want to do it until 20 weeks but that was thanksgiving and he was out all week, and we couldn't do it the week after unless i had another appt because i couldn't go 7 weeks without being seen i guess. so we stuck with 19 weeks, but i'll only be 18 +5 hoping they can still tell!


----------



## littlesteph

yea they can still tell, i think they can start to tell at about 16 weeks so as long as baby lets you see you should find out


----------



## cckarting

baby hasn't been very cooperative this far, don't know that it will then :)


----------



## littlesteph

i had to eat something before my scan so baby would move, maybe have something to eat about half an hour before your scan, baby might be nice and let you see :)


----------



## cckarting

i'm sure i'll eat something on the way up there, it's an hour and a half drive to get to my dr's.


----------



## Wanna Bump

littlesteph said:


> i had to eat something before my scan so baby would move, maybe have something to eat about half an hour before your scan, baby might be nice and let you see :)

I also was asked to eat some chocolate (shame!) half way through my 12 week scan as they couldn't get good ready for the down syndrome testing. It worked a treat, baby moved upside down and all over the place! And I thoroughly enjoyed my kitkat!


----------



## too_scared

They suggest to drink something sweet before the scan on the site for the place I am getting my private gender scan. I can't wait to see baby wiggling around in there! 

At my scan last Tuesday I actually had to get up and pee in order to get baby to move into a better position so the tech could get the last few measurements he needed! Then baby put their feet and hands up over their face and stayed like that! :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

Wanna Bump said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> i had to eat something before my scan so baby would move, maybe have something to eat about half an hour before your scan, baby might be nice and let you see :)
> 
> I also was asked to eat some chocolate (shame!) half way through my 12 week scan as they couldn't get good ready for the down syndrome testing. It worked a treat, baby moved upside down and all over the place! And I thoroughly enjoyed my kitkat!Click to expand...

the same reason why i had to eat they could get the messurement for the down syndrome test, chocolate did work a treat got to see my baby roll all the way over.


----------



## littlesteph

too_scared said:


> They suggest to drink something sweet before the scan on the site for the place I am getting my private gender scan. I can't wait to see baby wiggling around in there!
> 
> At my scan last Tuesday I actually had to get up and pee in order to get baby to move into a better position so the tech could get the last few measurements he needed! Then baby put their feet and hands up over their face and stayed like that! :haha:

awww, i think if i was sent to pee a little i wouldn't be able to stop. once that gate opens it don't stop till it's empty :D


----------



## too_scared

Haha! I know what you mean! But, this time I was able to completely empty my bladder thankfully :)


----------



## angeljules_23

I had my 20 week scan yesterday and my baby was being overly stubborn and no matter what would not move :(
She was fixed in a position with her legs firmly folded over her head.
I have been schedualed to go back on the 1st Nov to try again as the lady doing the scan could not check my baby over properly. She said not to worry about it, as it is normal.
But have been advised chocolate and fizzy drinks before the next scan!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## littlesteph

angeljules_23 said:


> I had my 20 week scan yesterday and my baby was being overly stubborn and no matter what would not move :(
> She was fixed in a position with her legs firmly folded over her head.
> I have been schedualed to go back on the 1st Nov to try again as the lady doing the scan could not check my baby over properly. She said not to worry about it, as it is normal.
> But have been advised chocolate and fizzy drinks before the next scan!

we seems to have quite a few stubborn babies in this thread :).
my letter for my scan says not to drink fizzy drinks before the scan, i guess it's different everywhere.


----------



## Cherrybump

oooh im going to be the last one with my date lol still no letter yet but im hoping on week 16 i get one lol


----------



## cckarting

how are you keeping busy until your scan date?


----------



## Cherrybump

Never guess what. My mail was late today and you'll never guess what.. I just nipped over to grab my laptop as im going to stay at mums toninght since both my sister are out and i thought may aswell take my advantage.

So i opened the door there was 2 letters one for ryan.. the other one i look at it said NHS on it so i ripped it open and hooraa my next scan date yaaaayyyy!!!! alll the fuss for nothing.

So im scan date is on the 21st Nov. Going to see if i can take that day as a holiday of from work since it take that long just to get to hospital..and to long to get back again lol :)


----------



## littlesteph

Cherrybump said:


> Never guess what. My mail was late today and you'll never guess what.. I just nipped over to grab my laptop as im going to stay at mums toninght since both my sister are out and i thought may aswell take my advantage.
> 
> So i opened the door there was 2 letters one for ryan.. the other one i look at it said NHS on it so i ripped it open and hooraa my next scan date yaaaayyyy!!!! alll the fuss for nothing.
> 
> So im scan date is on the 21st Nov. Going to see if i can take that day as a holiday of from work since it take that long just to get to hospital..and to long to get back again lol :)

woop woop finally :happydance: i would have thought you should be able to, i do for all my midwife and scan appointments just i still get some sort of money for that day.


----------



## Cherrybump

I dunno lol i think they except you to try and come in if you can. So when i go in on monday ill fill in holiday form and then go speak to someone in HR lol the women i normally talk to is really sweet so i know it will be all ok lol..

So excited now


----------



## littlesteph

Cherrybump said:


> I dunno lol i think they except you to try and come in if you can. So when i go in on monday ill fill in holiday form and then go speak to someone in HR lol the women i normally talk to is really sweet so i know it will be all ok lol..
> 
> So excited now

i thought as long as you gave 4 weeks notice it should be fine as long as there arn't to many people booked for that day. i always right that i don't want to risk being late for work on my hoilday form. :)


----------



## cckarting

congrats cherry! can't wait to see what your little bean is!


----------



## Cherrybump

lol. im so excited now. thank you for adding me onto the list yay!

thanks cc me to i just hope not to cry as ive been super emotional this week. sniffles at soapy yhinv and jeremy kyle lol


----------



## ispeakinsongs

Can you please add me 30th November thank you xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Can I be added too please 7th November :)


----------



## MummyPony

We have a blue bump!!!


----------



## too_scared

Awesome!!! Congratulations :happydance: You said George was your name choice for a boy, right? Welcome George!! :dance:


----------



## Cherrybump

nice one mommy xxx


----------



## cckarting

congrats on your little man mummy!


----------



## littlesteph

congrats, we have our first blue stork :D


----------



## littlesteph

update for today 2 new ladies and we have our first blue team, can't wait to see the list start filling with more blues and pinks :)


----------



## EternalWait

Hi guys, can I be added? My scan is November 9th :) it's driving me crazy waiting!


----------



## littlesteph

EternalWait said:


> Hi guys, can I be added? My scan is November 9th :) it's driving me crazy waiting!

added to the list.
mines on the 5th and it just seems so far away. got 21 days to wait.


----------



## Cherrybump

tell me about lol ive got 7 weeks to go... cant wait to find out


----------



## Cherrybump

sorry 6 wks now lol


----------



## littlesteph

:), hopefully it fly bys for all of us


----------



## cckarting

i can't wait! can anyone help the time go faster???


----------



## Cherrybump

I wish that was possible to.. But im happy i worked out those weeks until my scan :) 5 weeks to go. it shall go fast now im back to work :) ooh crap i need to change my shifts and get day off so much to do today lol xx


----------



## MummyPony

Eeep I'm so excited, I just can't wait to meet him and hold him!!!!


----------



## cckarting

so excited for you mummy, boys are amazing! 29 days until my scan!


----------



## Amy_T

I've got just over 4 weeks to go and it is dragging!

Congrats to those who have found out


----------



## mumandco

Mummypony I agree boys are brill I have 2 and don't even mind if I have a 3rd :) 

2weeks 3days To go and time is dragging :( Monday-thurs goes fast but thurs-mon goes slow as anything


----------



## kriroscou

I should be finding out right before Thanksgiving! Counting down so excited!


----------



## Cherrybump

Its 5 weeks for me on wednesday just applied for a hoilday that day and got my shift which i just hope they remember. she said she'll put the in dairy but took the peice of paper of me that i had scribble things down on it without even explaining lol. 

I want to have a boy soo badly lol 

Cc whats your date for yours again lol


----------



## cckarting

nov 13th at 1pm! :)


----------



## littlesteph

i've got excatling 3 weeks till i find out, i'm finding the mon - fri goes pretty slow and the weekends fly by. i work during the week and see family and the weekend so that might be why


----------



## littlesteph

:happydance: We now have 2 boys on the list


----------



## cckarting

i agree the weeks drap, but the weekends are so fast!


----------



## Cherrybump

Its cause we work weekdays and then weekends off lol no time to enjoy the weekend lol.

oooh yours is the week before me lol so 4 weeks for you and 5 for me lol xxx


----------



## cckarting

i'm dying of the wait! so wish i would have waited the extra few days and did my scan today.....


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol same here.

Ive been waiting for someone to contact me about the empower trail thing and ryan textd me this morning saying he's had 2 missed called from the hospital for the empower trail. Damit they have his number and not mines lol forgot that my phone was getting fixed when we first seen midwife lol so i need to change that.


----------



## Angel Mum

Mines the 22nd November :) Starting to count down the days already want to know if its a boy or a girl :) My partners convinced its a boy lol :)


----------



## littlesteph

Angel Mum said:


> Mines the 22nd November :) Starting to count down the days already want to know if its a boy or a girl :) My partners convinced its a boy lol :)

Most people think i'm having a boy also, only a few say a girl. 
i have a feeling this list will mainly boys :D


----------



## Vidal0123

My Gender scan is NOV 13th!!! I cant wait~


----------



## NatalieW

I feel that mine is a girl but the MS still hangs around unlike last time.

What do you think?https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/4C779991-8AE6-46E3-A5DF-3891ECFBD3D0-567-000000FE0335D864.jpg


----------



## cckarting

Vida we have the same scan date!!!! I think boy Natalie!


----------



## Cherrybump

angel mum yours is the day after mines :) xx


----------



## Vidal0123

Thats awesome!!!


cckarting said:


> Vida we have the same scan date!!!! I think boy Natalie!


----------



## eliserea123

I am having another Scan # 4 done on NOV 17th to get 3D & 4D of this LO and to find out Baby BOY or GIrl... have not had a Scan since 10 weeks, fingers crossed all is well ! :)


----------



## littlesteph

NatalieW said:


> I feel that mine is a girl but the MS still hangs around unlike last time.
> 
> What do you think?https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/4C779991-8AE6-46E3-A5DF-3891ECFBD3D0-567-000000FE0335D864.jpg

i'm thinking it might be a boy.


----------



## justmesap

I'm having my gender scan November 12th....can't wait! We've been hoping for a girl, but boy or girl I'm excited either way.


----------



## littlesteph

seeing though we're past the 12 week mark how is everyones syptoms going.

for me i'm still stuffing from neusea and heaving throw up 3 times over the course of last week. nipples are starting to hurt sorry that might have been a bit TMI. starting to feel baby move which needles to say is a great feeling think i felt baby lightly kick when i was at work, not sure though as i have no idea what it is i meant to be feeling. tiredness still not gone and my appite seems to change day by day. today it's been pretty low.


----------



## MummyPony

Wife's MS is still raging...vomiting on average 3-6 times per day


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: MummyPony :hugs: I'm sorry you are still feeling so sick.

littlesteph, I'm sorry you are still feeling sick too :hugs: 

I am still feeling pretty tired. My hips are really hurting in the night so I end up waking up a lot. :(


----------



## littlesteph

MummyPony said:


> Wife's MS is still raging...vomiting on average 3-6 times per day

oh no thats awfull hopefully she feels better soon


----------



## littlesteph

too_scared said:


> :hugs: MummyPony :hugs: I'm sorry you are still feeling so sick.
> 
> littlesteph, I'm sorry you are still feeling sick too :hugs:
> 
> I am still feeling pretty tired. My hips are really hurting in the night so I end up waking up a lot. :(

thanks i'm hoping it will past today hasn't been to bad, still been heaving though. 
have you tried the body pillows i've heard they are really good.
not tried one yet myself


----------



## cckarting

I seem to be worse the 2nd tri! my gag reflex has been on overdrive :( Threw up for the first time last week and i've felt like i'm going to vomit for days now. So either this tri is going to be worse than the first or i've come down with some sort of flu!


----------



## ecavey

I'm having my gender scan on the 27th November. i can't stand the wait i want to know! and i am worried baby may hide it's bits and they not be able to tell us!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww girls i thing alot of us are still being sick. I woke up thinking i was going to be sick ran to loo and you know that werid feeling as it about to come (TMI SORRY) i ended up burping @:S Burping i mean eh lol . I was sick alot last week nearly every morning and it calmed down at the weekend but i was sick yesterday morning to i think that was due to my work trousers being extra tight so im off hunting for stretchy trousers this weekend lol.. Mum is lending me some money since i dont get paid for another 2 weeks and there is no way i can last that long.

Apart from that ive got few spots still hanging around. My boobs aint to bad now sore now and then. But these bra's i got hurt around my ribs cage and give me the extra add pressure. This one is a back size bigger even have two nursing bra's that are cup size bigger but i need to find a bra extenders i think hate bra shopping lol 

Got my flu jag today at 10.35 so i relaxing until 9 then get up probably and get dressed lol


----------



## Amy_T

Cherrybump - There are some fab black stretchy work type trousers in New Look's maternity section if you happened to have one (I would've thought Edinburgh would have a good size shop?).


----------



## too_scared

littlesteph said:


> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: MummyPony :hugs: I'm sorry you are still feeling so sick.
> 
> littlesteph, I'm sorry you are still feeling sick too :hugs:
> 
> I am still feeling pretty tired. My hips are really hurting in the night so I end up waking up a lot. :(
> 
> thanks i'm hoping it will past today hasn't been to bad, still been heaving though.
> have you tried the body pillows i've heard they are really good.
> not tried one yet myselfClick to expand...

I have been using my body pillow since about 8 weeks. :dohh: It stopped working just recently. I am seriously considering sleeping on the couch from now on!

MummyPony, I'm sorry I read your post wrong, your wife is sick, not you. :dohh: But, hugs to you both because no one likes to be sick or see a loved one sick like that for so long. :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

cckarting said:


> I seem to be worse the 2nd tri! my gag reflex has been on overdrive :( Threw up for the first time last week and i've felt like i'm going to vomit for days now. So either this tri is going to be worse than the first or i've come down with some sort of flu!

if it's some sort of flu i'm sure you'll find out in the next few days. hopefully it is just morning sickness.


----------



## littlesteph

Cherrybump said:


> Aww girls i thing alot of us are still being sick. I woke up thinking i was going to be sick ran to loo and you know that werid feeling as it about to come (TMI SORRY) i ended up burping @:S Burping i mean eh lol . I was sick alot last week nearly every morning and it calmed down at the weekend but i was sick yesterday morning to i think that was due to my work trousers being extra tight so im off hunting for stretchy trousers this weekend lol.. Mum is lending me some money since i dont get paid for another 2 weeks and there is no way i can last that long.
> 
> Apart from that ive got few spots still hanging around. My boobs aint to bad now sore now and then. But these bra's i got hurt around my ribs cage and give me the extra add pressure. This one is a back size bigger even have two nursing bra's that are cup size bigger but i need to find a bra extenders i think hate bra shopping lol
> 
> Got my flu jag today at 10.35 so i relaxing until 9 then get up probably and get dressed lol


:haha: think i'd prefure to burp then throw up lol. 
my boobs are yet to grow, they feel fuller just not bigger :(. 
you have to let us know how your flu jab gose. i got my letter for it this morning saying i need to book an appointment to get, not sure if i want it or not.


----------



## littlesteph

Amy_T said:


> Cherrybump - There are some fab black stretchy work type trousers in New Look's maternity section if you happened to have one (I would've thought Edinburgh would have a good size shop?).

you can get them online. i went into the one in portsmouth thinking they would do it, but nope best bet was online or in farham store.


----------



## littlesteph

too_scared said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: MummyPony :hugs: I'm sorry you are still feeling so sick.
> 
> littlesteph, I'm sorry you are still feeling sick too :hugs:
> 
> I am still feeling pretty tired. My hips are really hurting in the night so I end up waking up a lot. :(
> 
> thanks i'm hoping it will past today hasn't been to bad, still been heaving though.
> have you tried the body pillows i've heard they are really good.
> not tried one yet myselfClick to expand...
> 
> I have been using my body pillow since about 8 weeks. :dohh: It stopped working just recently. I am seriously considering sleeping on the couch from now on!
> 
> MummyPony, I'm sorry I read your post wrong, your wife is sick, not you. :dohh: But, hugs to you both because no one likes to be sick or see a loved one sick like that for so long. :hugs:Click to expand...

i'm thinking about getting on, got to wait for a better wage and hours at work before i can get one though


----------



## NatalieW

Basingstoke New Look store has them. I just bought my coat from there. 

I too would prefer a burp to vomiting!!

I would love my boobs not to grow! 3 sizes up in the first 6wks :rofl: DH likes it but he is banned from them!!


----------



## too_scared

littlesteph said:


> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: MummyPony :hugs: I'm sorry you are still feeling so sick.
> 
> littlesteph, I'm sorry you are still feeling sick too :hugs:
> 
> I am still feeling pretty tired. My hips are really hurting in the night so I end up waking up a lot. :(
> 
> thanks i'm hoping it will past today hasn't been to bad, still been heaving though.
> have you tried the body pillows i've heard they are really good.
> not tried one yet myselfClick to expand...
> 
> I have been using my body pillow since about 8 weeks. :dohh: It stopped working just recently. I am seriously considering sleeping on the couch from now on!
> 
> MummyPony, I'm sorry I read your post wrong, your wife is sick, not you. :dohh: But, hugs to you both because no one likes to be sick or see a loved one sick like that for so long. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm thinking about getting on, got to wait for a better wage and hours at work before i can get one thoughClick to expand...

I hope you can get one soon if you are having trouble sleeping. In the meantime you can try putting a regular pillow between your knees when you sleep. It will help take the stress off your hips.


----------



## Amy_T

NatalieW said:


> Basingstoke New Look store has them. I just bought my coat from there.
> 
> I too would prefer a burp to vomiting!!
> 
> I would love my boobs not to grow! 3 sizes up in the first 6wks :rofl: DH likes it but he is banned from them!!


I got a coat from New Look too, their maternity section is one of the best I have access too (in person as opposed to online). 

You girls will hate me as I have been incredibly lucky and had hardly any symptoms this time, the odd bit of nausea but that's it.


----------



## too_scared

Other than having hip pain and about 2 1/2 weeks of nausea from weeks 6-9-ish, I have been having a super easy pregnancy so far too. Here's hoping for an easy labour and delivery for all of us!!


----------



## cckarting

i'm feeling pretty good today! i'm feeling a lot more human so that's good. didn't work yesterday and i don't want to be here today either! ugh i'd rather stay home and sleep lol.


----------



## littlesteph

NatalieW said:


> Basingstoke New Look store has them. I just bought my coat from there.
> 
> I too would prefer a burp to vomiting!!
> 
> I would love my boobs not to grow! 3 sizes up in the first 6wks :rofl: DH likes it but he is banned from them!!

not tried basingstoke i'll have to try and drag hubby there at some point, luckly enough i live pretty much in the middle of portsmouth and basinstoke. 

i bet he dose like them hehe hubby keeps saying mine a nice the way they are as they are a perfect handful. i just look at him and think well you must have small hands then


----------



## littlesteph

too_scared said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: MummyPony :hugs: I'm sorry you are still feeling so sick.
> 
> littlesteph, I'm sorry you are still feeling sick too :hugs:
> 
> I am still feeling pretty tired. My hips are really hurting in the night so I end up waking up a lot. :(
> 
> thanks i'm hoping it will past today hasn't been to bad, still been heaving though.
> have you tried the body pillows i've heard they are really good.
> not tried one yet myselfClick to expand...
> 
> I have been using my body pillow since about 8 weeks. :dohh: It stopped working just recently. I am seriously considering sleeping on the couch from now on!
> 
> MummyPony, I'm sorry I read your post wrong, your wife is sick, not you. :dohh: But, hugs to you both because no one likes to be sick or see a loved one sick like that for so long. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm thinking about getting on, got to wait for a better wage and hours at work before i can get one thoughClick to expand...
> 
> I hope you can get one soon if you are having trouble sleeping. In the meantime you can try putting a regular pillow between your knees when you sleep. It will help take the stress off your hips.Click to expand...


i should be able to get i know hubby will moan i'm hugging the pillow more then him :)


----------



## littlesteph

at the moment work is p***ing me off. i'm the only one getting less then 20hours. i'm 16 hours and some weeks only 12. working 16 hours is barely enough to feed us let along buy baby stuff with. i spoke to my manger about it today and he said it's something to talk about at my next risk asstiment when ever that will be. at the moment i really not liking working. i usually love working but feel like i'm being pinalized for being pregnant.


----------



## cckarting

i'm sorry steph! that sounds terrible is there anyone else you could talk about it? someone higher than the manager?


----------



## littlesteph

nope, he's the highest i can go to. it's my superviser thats sorts my hours out, so by going to my manger i'm hoping something will be done.


----------



## too_scared

That really sucks about work, littlesteph :hugs: I really hope that something is done about it soon.


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies.

Yeah we have a few new look's in edinburgh i know one of the does maternity but the other 2 so by i dont think they do. :( Not to worry though plenty of please to check out lol

Flu jag was ok. Im feeling good still no sore arm no cold system or anything lol xxx


----------



## cckarting

i'm not getting the flu shot, i haven't for years!


----------



## Amy_T

I'm not getting the flu jab either, will get the whooping cough but not the flu one. Not that I'm far enough along yet but pretty sure I've made the decision. X


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies, just catching up! Great to see that some ladies have found out their beans gender already :thumbup:

Three weeks tomorrow until we find out :dance:

Feeling fine still, super tired all the time and struggling to sleep but hey-ho, part of pregnancy I guess.

Also, i've lost 1st 1lb since my BFP (not intentionally). Everyone I see straight away says i've lost weight but none of it is disappearing from my belly :nope: I know it's probably not going to but I at least expected it to make my belly feel harder (with there being less chub there) but nope :roll:

Hope everyone's ok! xx


----------



## littlesteph

i'm still debating whether to get the flu jab or not. 

can't wait to the gender list fill with pinks and blues. :D
i also lost some weight i think i lost about 8lb since my bfp. havan't gained anything back yet. and never lost the weight around my stomach. but you can just about notice my bump under all the layers of clothes i've been wearing :D


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I had the flu jab. Never had it before. It itches a bit, but having being ill already once in this pregnancy I don't want to have to go through it again.
Had 5 second scan at docs today as they still couldn't hear heart beat. Baby is fine, I just have an anterior placenta and retroverted uterus so baby is far back and sheilded. I'm kind of thinking my chances of finding out the gender are going down as baby seems to want to hang out as far back as possible :(


----------



## MummyPony

Mrs_Bump said:


> I had the flu jab. Never had it before. It itches a bit, but having being ill already once in this pregnancy I don't want to have to go through it again.
> Had 5 second scan at docs today as they still couldn't hear heart beat. Baby is fine, I just have an anterior placenta and retroverted uterus so baby is far back and sheilded. I'm kind of thinking my chances of finding out the gender are going down as baby seems to want to hang out as far back as possible :(

Wife has both tilted uterus and anterior placenta and we saw gender at 17wks I'm sure you will too

We found HB on home Doppler at 14 weeks but doctor took ages to find it at 17wks on their Doppler as they were looking far too low


----------



## Steph82

My scan got moved from the 5th tp the 8th of Novemeber. OH would have been out of town for the original date.

Do you ladies have any feelings towards what you are having? I keep thinking girl, but I think thats because I really would prefer a girl :haha:


----------



## MummyPony

We both knew it was a boy before the scan confirmed it :)


----------



## Laura91

I feel like baby is a girl, no idea why..

Maybe because MIL said boy and I want to prove her wrong? :rofl:


----------



## Amy_T

I'm thinking girl but no idea why - I have 2 already and all three pregnancies have been different! I knew first was a girl but thought second was a boy and was proved wrong so I have a 50% track record!


----------



## Cherrybump

I got my flu jag yesterday and i feel fine. Im defo getting woopying cough to.

I have a good feel im having a boy not once ever thought about having a girl. So im banking on my scan to prove me right or wrong lol 4 weeks 6 days and counting lol


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Everyone seems to want and believe my baby is a boy. I have no idea. I've had dreams where I've given birth to a girl, a boy and a chimp. So my psychic abilities are limited!


----------



## littlesteph

most people have told me i'm having a boy, only a few have said a girl. i think girl but i think that might be because we've had a girls name planned for 2 and a half years. hubby thinks it's a boy. find out in 2 weeks 5 days :D


----------



## DevilsAngel

Finding out on the 28th of Nov and it cant come quick enough. Everyones torn on what im having. Mum and O/H think girl, few close friends think boy, some work collegues are set on girl. I just dont know, kinda gut feeling is girl but.....dunno, no girls names and only boys names though so gunna be tricky if sea monkey is a girl lol x


----------



## littlesteph

we struggled with a boys name couldn't agree on any.


----------



## cckarting

i have no idea what i'm having some days i think girl, other days i think boy. We have a boys name picked, cannot for the life of us decide on a girls lol!


----------



## too_scared

I really have no idea at all. :wacko: I have a teeny bit of a preference for a girl but as long as baby is happy and healthy I don't really mind at all boy or girl. <3

At first we had a girl's name chosen and couldn't come up with a boy's name at all. So then for sure we thought we would have a boy because we couldn't think of a name. But, now we have a boy's name chosen and I have fallen out of love with the girl's name so we are back at square one there so who knows! :haha:

I have had a few dreams now that we are having a girl. I don't know if it means anything or if it just means I can't imagine having a boy since so far I have really only spent time around girl babies.

We will find out in 3 weeks and 2 days what baby is!!


----------



## NatalieW

I believe it's another girl. Only reason is that I am one of 7 girls!!! I also have a little girl. 

So I've just resigned myself it will be another girl.


----------



## mumandco

1week 6days left to go x time is dragging now and I just want to know what it is!!


----------



## NatalieW

Has anyone done the ring or baking soda test??


----------



## MummyPony

NatalieW said:


> Has anyone done the ring or baking soda test??

We did....we're having a boy

Ring test said girl
Baking soda test said boy
Chinese calender said girl
Heart rate theory said boy
Carrying bump high said boy


----------



## littlesteph

i havan't done any of them. apart online predictor tests,
i did 10, 6 came out girl 4 came out boy.


----------



## Laura91

I've just been having a nosey through my TTC journal and found the reading that I had done..

It was pretty good actually, it said that I would conceive my first baby in July (correct), find out in August (should be correct but I tested early) and that it would be a girl (we'll see..) - the full reading is now in my pregnancy journal if anyone wants a look.

My reading, the ring test, heartbeat and chinese gender chart all predict girl - exciting!

Oh and 20 out of 30 people think girl too based on my scan :)

I guess we'll find out in 3 weeks :dance:


----------



## dan-o

Just booked my babybond scan for the 6th November :yipee:
It's a gender scan, but more to check up on baby/the bleed/placenta as my next NHS scan isn't until december! :flower:


----------



## MummyPony

Our scan was baby bond and they were really nice!


----------



## Vidal0123

I have decided to schedule a Private scan. It is on Sat Oct 27th!


----------



## cckarting

I wish there was a place here you could get private scans! i would probably beak us getting scans lol! 25 days until our scan!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hi all i have mine the 29th nov :happydance:, im soooo super excited cant wait :happydance:

what do u ladies think girl or boy???

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1300859-so-excited-gender-guess-plse-plse.html


----------



## MummyPony

Sparklegirl said:


> Hi all i have mine the 29th nov :happydance:, im soooo super excited cant wait :happydance:
> 
> what do u ladies think girl or boy???
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1300859-so-excited-gender-guess-plse-plse.html

Love your pony avatar!!!!


----------



## too_scared

Sparklegirl said:


> Hi all i have mine the 29th nov :happydance:, im soooo super excited cant wait :happydance:
> 
> what do u ladies think girl or boy???
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1300859-so-excited-gender-guess-plse-plse.html

I'm going to guess boy :)


----------



## too_scared

oops, double post. :shy:


----------



## Bjs2005

Hi, can I join? I just scheduled my gender scan for Nov. 15. I can't wait!


----------



## littlesteph

Sparklegirl said:


> Hi all i have mine the 29th nov :happydance:, im soooo super excited cant wait :happydance:
> 
> what do u ladies think girl or boy???
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1300859-so-excited-gender-guess-plse-plse.html

i think boy


----------



## cckarting

i'm going CRAZY waiting! just did the drano test, i think it said girl what you guys think?
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5829_zps6674b931.jpg


----------



## littlesteph

i'm not sure, i don't really get how those tests work


----------



## too_scared

I think the drano test is really dangerous. I really hope you did that outside where there was LOTS of ventilation. I'm sorry I can't take a guess at the results because I am not sure what to look for.


----------



## too_scared

https://www.babygenderprediction.com/drano-gender-prediction.html

Ok, I found that. It says if it darkens it means boy but if it doesn't change it means girl. But, it says it is not reliable. :(


----------



## cckarting

yes i did it outside! my dh did all the work all i did was pee in the cup!


----------



## Happy2BeMommy

I'm finding out via my 3D anomaly scan November 1st!


----------



## littlesteph

Happy2BeMommy said:


> I'm finding out via my 3D anomaly scan November 1st!

not to much longer to wait


----------



## cckarting

so jealous happy! not to long until you find out!


----------



## littlesteph

2 weeks for me really excited. knowing my luck the next few weeks are going to drag.


----------



## cckarting

so jealous! 3 weeks 2 days for me, and i'll only be 18 +5 when i have my scan


----------



## NatalieW

I have just under a month!


----------



## MummyPony

2 weeks until our next scan :)


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

11 days for me!!! =D


----------



## Amy_T

Aaw I've got 3 weeks and 3 days.... It's dragging!


----------



## Cherrybump

Aaaaw im so jealous to. Mines is 4wks 2 days cant come fast enough x


----------



## DevilsAngel

5weeks for mine, so very long away!!!


----------



## mumandco

10 days until mine :)


----------



## Laura91

18 days... :coffee:


----------



## Wanna Bump

They brought mine forward (due to lack of sonographers the following week - shame!) So mine is 2 weeks today! I'll be 19.5 weeks so hope they can get all they need.

Anxious and excited.


----------



## littlesteph

that's quite. you don't have so long to wait now. that would make yours the same day as mine, november 5th :D


----------



## Wanna Bump

littlesteph said:


> that's quite. you don't have so long to wait now. that would make yours the same day as mine, november 5th :D

Yep November 5th at 2.30pm! How are you feeling about your scan?


----------



## littlesteph

Wanna Bump said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> that's quite. you don't have so long to wait now. that would make yours the same day as mine, november 5th :D
> 
> Yep November 5th at 2.30pm! How are you feeling about your scan?Click to expand...

i have an early one mines at 9.45am. i can't wait, i've know since my 12 week scan when my 20 week one would be, so it has been dragged. 
how you feeling about yours?


----------



## Wanna Bump

Generally excited, but still that niggling worry that something might be wrong. Think I'll have that throughout my pregnancy though! 

Wish mine was in the morning, waiting till 2.30pm will drag so much, as will the next two weeks.

Do you have any vibes about yours being a girl or a boy?

I was so sure mine was a boy but recently have been thinking it's a girl! No logical explaination, just feelings!


----------



## Vicyi

Our 20week scan (the only one where we could possibly find out the sex) is on 29th Now :) 
We are 90% sure we are staying team :yellow: though :)


----------



## cckarting

everyone is getting so close! 3 weeks 1 day for us! i have a feeling babes is going to be a pain and not let us see what were having!


----------



## whit.

November 19th is mine! :happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

Wanna Bump said:


> Generally excited, but still that niggling worry that something might be wrong. Think I'll have that throughout my pregnancy though!
> 
> Wish mine was in the morning, waiting till 2.30pm will drag so much, as will the next two weeks.
> 
> Do you have any vibes about yours being a girl or a boy?
> 
> I was so sure mine was a boy but recently have been thinking it's a girl! No logical explaination, just feelings!

i think thats normal, to worry, 

i'm not sure, i'm more thinking girl then boy but most people think i'm having a boy so i have no idea. 

soon find out, i don't it hard to explain why you think it could be on or the other.


----------



## cckarting

i wish i knew, wish i had a feeling and all this anxiety would just go away about wanting to know!


----------



## littlesteph

can't believe how many ladies we have on the list now and it keeps growing :D


----------



## cckarting

I know! and all those results are going to be flowing in before to long!


----------



## littlesteph

i'm really looking forward to that, it's so exciting


----------



## staceyj83

hi can i join i got nov 8th for my scan


----------



## cckarting

i can't wait either!


----------



## littlesteph

staceyj83 said:


> hi can i join i got nov 8th for my scan

added you to the list.
you have the same due date as me


----------



## mumandco

littlesteph said:


> staceyj83 said:
> 
> 
> hi can i join i got nov 8th for my scan
> 
> added you to the list.
> you have the same due date as meClick to expand...

Me 3 :)


----------



## staceyj83

thank you sweet i love my due date march is a busy birthday month for us


----------



## Ready4BabyOne

I have my gender ultrasound on Nov. 26th! EEK!


----------



## mumandco

9days to go for us :) in single figures now!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies my gender scan is the 27th nov il be 20 wks I can't wait xxxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

ok im also doing a private gender scan on the 15Nov :happydance:, only coz i couldnt wait till the 29th Nov which is my 20 week scan :blush:


----------



## littlesteph

staceyj83 said:


> thank you sweet i love my due date march is a busy birthday month for us

i'm lucky theres only 3 months in the year where theres hardly any birthdays and march is one of them. my dad is happy as baby is die 20 days after his birthday.


----------



## staceyj83

March and sep are our busy months for birthday niece is happy that im due the day after her birthday and my grandpa is hoping ill have baby 4 days early on his and grandma wants me to go over to the 29th which is her birthday lol


----------



## too_scared

CherylC3 said:


> Hi ladies my gender scan is the 27th nov il be 20 wks I can't wait xxxx

Yay Cheryl! So exciting!! :dance:


----------



## littlesteph

staceyj83 said:


> March and sep are our busy months for birthday niece is happy that im due the day after her birthday and my grandpa is hoping ill have baby 4 days early on his and grandma wants me to go over to the 29th which is her birthday lol

awww, it could go either way really


----------



## Amy_T

Hehe I'm adding on to the busy period in my family - think we have 15 birthdays between 2nd Jan and the 15th March at the minute and I'm due on the 31st! My dad's is on the 15th though so he's hoping I'll be early.


----------



## Sally_D

I have my 17 week scan on Nov 16th..will they be able to tell the gender by then already?? or would i have to wait till 20 week+??


----------



## honeymama

Mine is November 29, but I have an appointment on November 1st as well...my doctor does an ultrasound almost every time, so hopefully I can find out then, I hate the wait!


----------



## staceyj83

in march alone we have 10 birthdays my 2 dd will be 1 march 12th lmao my scan got moved up to nov 2nd woohoo im so happy now


----------



## NatalieW

Sally_D said:


> I have my 17 week scan on Nov 16th..will they be able to tell the gender by then already?? or would i have to wait till 20 week+??

You can tell the gender from 16wks


----------



## littlesteph

yep should be able to tell at 16 weeks.


----------



## cckarting

It's almost Nov!!


----------



## DessyMarie

jewelstar said:


> Mine is on November 2nd!! So excited! :)

Mine is Novemeber 2nd as well!!! :)


----------



## mumandco

8days to go :)


----------



## littlesteph

DessyMarie said:


> jewelstar said:
> 
> 
> Mine is on November 2nd!! So excited! :)
> 
> Mine is Novemeber 2nd as well!!! :)Click to expand...

We have alot for november 2nd, looks like it's going to be a busy day :D


----------



## imaswimmer2

mumandco said:


> 8days to go :)

Me too :) it took every bit of self control not to go get a private scan last week


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

9 days here and I want to tell everyone but other than close friends my mum and hubby no.1 knows, not even our children :-S naughty I know! =(


----------



## littlesteph

i have 12 days to wait


----------



## imaswimmer2

MatthewAlyssa said:


> 9 days here and I want to tell everyone but other than close friends my mum and hubby no.1 knows, not even our children :-S naughty I know! =(

I can't hide it. My bump is too big and well defined lol


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

Same here imaswimmer2 its my 4th but apart from the school run I don't see anyone other than my mum and hubby and friends, I never see my mil so hubby hasn't told her yet lol


----------



## DessyMarie

Where I live, we can't do pirvate scans until 20 weeks anyways :( shit out of luck and have to wait.


----------



## Cherrybump

So jealous of you guys who have your scans so soon. Mines is now 4 weeks today


----------



## littlesteph

wow thats still a while to wait, hopefully it fly bys for you


----------



## cckarting

sorry you have such a wait cherry! 2 weeks 6 days here, and hoping it flies by, but i have a feeling babes isn't going to let us know!


----------



## too_scared

Wow! Some of you ladies are so close to finding out!! :happydance:

I have 17 days to wait :dance: I can't wait!! 

DessyMarie, they won't do private scans here until after your anatomy scan either. The place I am going doesn't really want you to go before 25 weeks. But, since it is so far from me (600 km away) I needed to go on a long weekend. So we are going Remembrance Day weekend and I will be 23+6. :)


----------



## DessyMarie

too_scared said:


> Wow! Some of you ladies are so close to finding out!! :happydance:
> 
> I have 17 days to wait :dance: I can't wait!!
> 
> DessyMarie, they won't do private scans here until after your anatomy scan either. The place I am going doesn't really want you to go before 25 weeks. But, since it is so far from me (600 km away) I needed to go on a long weekend. So we are going Remembrance Day weekend and I will be 23+6. :)

Wow, I feel bad for even complaining now! You have to wait until 23 weeks... I should be getting mine done at 18+1 ... I'm just so impatient.


----------



## too_scared

Haha! Don't feel bad :) I don't mind waiting. I am very excited for my scan because we are getting a 3D one and I think being further along will give me a better picture. I am so excited!


----------



## littlemisscie

November 16th. I'll be 15 weeks:)


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks lol. 

you'll defo see better pik but there was a thread that a few 3rd tri ladies posted for us few said they'd would have waited until 26 wks i think it was. i still think you see more than us anyways lol xx


----------



## mumandco

7days left for me x


----------



## Laura91

2 weeks tomorrow :bunny:


----------



## Jlud

November 20th for us!:happydance: Can't wait!!


----------



## Amy_T

I can't possibly wait any more and have booked a last minute private scan tomorrow! I am having a bit of a panicky week about something being wrong so it's more for reassurance than anything - finding out the gender is a big bonus!!


----------



## Sparklegirl

20days for me!!!!!


----------



## too_scared

Amy_T :hugs: I know what it is like to have panicky moments. I am sure everything is great and I can't wait to find out if you are on team pink or team blue!


----------



## staceyj83

lucky dh wont let me with ours being so close now


----------



## MummyPony

Amy_T said:


> I can't possibly wait any more and have booked a last minute private scan tomorrow! I am having a bit of a panicky week about something being wrong so it's more for reassurance than anything - finding out the gender is a big bonus!!

We did that and it was amazing!!


----------



## littlesteph

Amy_T said:


> I can't possibly wait any more and have booked a last minute private scan tomorrow! I am having a bit of a panicky week about something being wrong so it's more for reassurance than anything - finding out the gender is a big bonus!!

hopefully the scan will give you piece of mind, let us know how it gose.


----------



## littlesteph

i thought about doing a private scan loads of times, but with work cutting my hours down and saving up for baby stuff, i thought i'd just have to wait. not long to wait now. 10 days :D


----------



## cckarting

so wish my scan was in 10 days :(


----------



## DessyMarie

DessyMarie said:


> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> Wow! Some of you ladies are so close to finding out!! :happydance:
> 
> I have 17 days to wait :dance: I can't wait!!
> 
> DessyMarie, they won't do private scans here until after your anatomy scan either. The place I am going doesn't really want you to go before 25 weeks. But, since it is so far from me (600 km away) I needed to go on a long weekend. So we are going Remembrance Day weekend and I will be 23+6. :)
> 
> Wow, I feel bad for even complaining now! You have to wait until 23 weeks... I should be getting mine done at 18+1 ... I'm just so impatient.Click to expand...



Well with my daughter I had the 3D and I went at 25ish weeks... the picture was good but I would have waited a couple more weeks I think just to see an even clearer picture... however; this time Im probably still going to do it around 25 weeks again because my daughter came nearly 6 weeks early.. and I want to make sure I get it done for this baby too!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Scan is only 4 days away now and I'm starting to get so nervous again. It would help if anyone had been able to her the heartbeat. The gender is becoming less important by the day. I just want a healthy baby.


----------



## littlesteph

cckarting said:


> so wish my scan was in 10 days :(

it will be soon enough. you never know the time might fly by


----------



## littlesteph

Mrs_Bump said:


> Scan is only 4 days away now and I'm starting to get so nervous again. It would help if anyone had been able to her the heartbeat. The gender is becoming less important by the day. I just want a healthy baby.

did they not send you for a scan then?


----------



## mumandco

6days to for me,I've got a bet on with oh. If its a boy (my guess)he has to stay home from football and watch pride of Britain with me without moaning,but if its a girl (his guess) them he can go to football after buying me lots of treats and il watch pride of Britain by myself


----------



## Mrs_Bump

They stuck a wand on me for under 5 seconds, saw a baby said she should be able to hear a heartbeat. I asked if there was one and she said she thought there must be but she hadnt checked. I have no idea what that meant and I was too upset to say anything.


----------



## littlesteph

that's really bad. hopefully the next 4 days gose really fast for you. i'm sure everything will be ok


----------



## staceyj83

Woohoo my scan is a week from today


----------



## too_scared

DessyMarie said:


> DessyMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> Wow! Some of you ladies are so close to finding out!! :happydance:
> 
> I have 17 days to wait :dance: I can't wait!!
> 
> DessyMarie, they won't do private scans here until after your anatomy scan either. The place I am going doesn't really want you to go before 25 weeks. But, since it is so far from me (600 km away) I needed to go on a long weekend. So we are going Remembrance Day weekend and I will be 23+6. :)
> 
> Wow, I feel bad for even complaining now! You have to wait until 23 weeks... I should be getting mine done at 18+1 ... I'm just so impatient.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well with my daughter I had the 3D and I went at 25ish weeks... the picture was good but I would have waited a couple more weeks I think just to see an even clearer picture... however; this time Im probably still going to do it around 25 weeks again because my daughter came nearly 6 weeks early.. and I want to make sure I get it done for this baby too!Click to expand...

I would love to wait until 27 or 28 weeks to get better pictures but I just can't take extra time off work. I think the pictures should still be good. Better than our little gummy bear picture from 8 weeks. Not that I don't love that picture, I do, I just would like one that I can show someone and they can see a baby. I can see my baby in that picture, arms and legs and all, but I would like an older one. :) I didn't get a picture from my 19 week scan because baby wouldn't cooperate. Silly thing! <3

Mrs. Bump, I am sure everything is just fine, but I am sending you all the good vibes I can muster. You have a healthy baby in there, but it sounds like you have a cheeky baby too! Hiding from the doppler.


----------



## cckarting

AAAHH everyone is getting so close! 18 days until our scan so at least your in the teens i guess. Not feeling the best today, i'll all congested and must have slept terribly as i have a kink in my neck that's giving me a migraine, oh well on to some tylenol!


----------



## Bjs2005

20 more days to go for me. I am getting closer to the teens!


----------



## cckarting

bj your so close to mine!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

ive got 3 weeks days to go now :) eeek count down is so on lol xxx


----------



## Anababe

7 days to go for me I can't wait! :D


----------



## littlesteph

8 days now that it's past midnight here. eekks, i have no idea what i'm having theres been a few times when i thought yea i'm having such and such but now i really have no clue.


----------



## cckarting

oh little, wish i was getting a scan the same day as you!


----------



## nyllioness

Hi ladies! I would love to be added! Scan on Nov.7th @ noon....yay!! Can't wait to find out! Really hope lo cooperates!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Alison9991

me too! November 7 at 1pm!!!!!


----------



## MummyPony

Just over a week now till we see our little man again!!!


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

6 days!!! =D


----------



## staceyj83

Woohoo getting close


----------



## mumandco

5days for me sooooo excited


----------



## imaswimmer2

We're forecasted to get hit with the little hurricane Tuesday... If I don't get my scan Thursday I'm gonna be sooooooo mad


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh man i'd be mad to :(

I think mines is 25 days to go now :) which is 3 weeks and 3 days lol tried to work it out in my calendar lol x


----------



## cckarting

everyone is getting so close! can't wait to hear results :)


----------



## littlesteph

Alison9991 and nyllioness added you both to the list


----------



## littlesteph

imaswimmer2 said:


> We're forecasted to get hit with the little hurricane Tuesday... If I don't get my scan Thursday I'm gonna be sooooooo mad

oh no, thats not good, have they said how bad it will be


----------



## Vidal0123

Its a boy!!!!


----------



## Amy_T

Well we had our scan and we are having our third girl! I am destined to be in a house of pink! 

It was fab though, although she was being a little minx as she didn't want to say hello at all, just wanted to hug the placenta!! Feel much better though that I know things are ok so far. X


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats to Vidal and Amy. Now onto names :)

Amy I am one of 7 girls. I am destined to be in a house of girls too :)


----------



## imaswimmer2

littlesteph said:


> imaswimmer2 said:
> 
> 
> We're forecasted to get hit with the little hurricane Tuesday... If I don't get my scan Thursday I'm gonna be sooooooo mad
> 
> oh no, thats not good, have they said how bad it will beClick to expand...

They're acting like it's the end of the world because we rarely get hurricanes up here, but I grew up in the South, so I'm just laughing. It's a Cat 1, which we wouldn't even blink at back home lol


----------



## Amy_T

NatalieW said:


> Congrats to Vidal and Amy. Now onto names :)
> 
> Amy I am one of 7 girls. I am destined to be in a house of girls too :)


Haha, wow, 7 girls... Bet that was interesting during the teenage years!! We're stuck on names, I'm getting frustrated as want to find a name I love, I know there's 22 weeks to go but our youngest didn't have a name for a couple of days and I don't want that again. X


----------



## MummyPony

Vidal0123 said:


> Its a boy!!!!

Welcome to blue bumps!!!


----------



## MummyPony

Our little mans name is George Oliver :)


----------



## littlesteph

imaswimmer2 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imaswimmer2 said:
> 
> 
> We're forecasted to get hit with the little hurricane Tuesday... If I don't get my scan Thursday I'm gonna be sooooooo mad
> 
> oh no, thats not good, have they said how bad it will beClick to expand...
> 
> They're acting like it's the end of the world because we rarely get hurricanes up here, but I grew up in the South, so I'm just laughing. It's a Cat 1, which we wouldn't even blink at back home lolClick to expand...

at least its not going to be that bad, and your used to them.


----------



## littlesteph

congrats to the ladies you found out the sex of their babies today.
we now have 3 blues, 1 pink and 1 yellow


----------



## cckarting

Congrats!!! so excited to see some colors coming into this thread :)


----------



## Cherrybump

sooo cant wait to be added on lol xx


----------



## mumandco

4 days to go :) congrats to everyone who knows what they are having x x


----------



## littlesteph

it's getting so exciting seeing all the colours coming up :D


----------



## Scarletvixen

Hopefully on the 14th for us :) xx


----------



## DessyMarie

Woohoo, 5 more days until I know! I've been a little worried though, last night I had a lot of vomiting, back ache and shooting pains through my stomach. I woke up this morning and the shooting pains were gone, but everything else was there. I guess I'm a little worried because my last one came 6 weeks early. I was thinking I wanted a boy very badly because my last was a girl, but as of a couple days ago I realized I really just want a healthy baby. So in love with him/her already! Must say though, starting to feel a little sad my OH is no longer around :(


----------



## LuvallmyH

DessyMarie :hugs: Hope you continue to feel better.

My scan is Friday, can't wait to find out healthy first then boy/girl. I'll update then!


----------



## cckarting

can't wait to hear your guy's colors!!!!


----------



## Amy_T

DessyMarie said:


> Woohoo, 5 more days until I know! I've been a little worried though, last night I had a lot of vomiting, back ache and shooting pains through my stomach. I woke up this morning and the shooting pains were gone, but everything else was there. I guess I'm a little worried because my last one came 6 weeks early. I was thinking I wanted a boy very badly because my last was a girl, but as of a couple days ago I realized I really just want a healthy baby. So in love with him/her already! Must say though, starting to feel a little sad my OH is no longer around :(


I had the same realisation this week.... I have two girls, one of which wasnt expected to live, I thought I really wanted a boy this time but after having a panic and then seeing my baby girl on a scan this week I realised that that is all I care about. I have slight envy when seeing the boys clothes but to have 3 healthy children is such a blessing no matter what their sex so I am ecstatic


----------



## DessyMarie

Yeah I know what you mean, I think I would be 100 times more devestated to lose my baby than to have the opposite gender of what I wanted. In the end, the baby is still a part of me and I'm going to love him/her unconditionally! :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

After 2 miscarriages we really don't care one way or the other about the gender. We just really want a healthy baby. But, I really want to know what baby is!!


----------



## ecavey

4 weeks today till we find out the sex! they will be the longest 4 weeks of our lives!


----------



## ecavey

4 weeks today till we find out the sex! They will be the longest 4 weeks of our lives!!


----------



## DessyMarie

too_scared said:


> After 2 miscarriages we really don't care one way or the other about the gender. We just really want a healthy baby. But, I really want to know what baby is!!



Sorry to hear :( I have never had a miscarriage, however my daughter did come 6 weeks early and I had no clue I was even in labor, so that alone makes me a little more cautious now. I had to watch her sick in NICU for 3 weeks with tubes everywhere and so fragile looking. So, either way, ALL I care about is a healthy baby. Like I said earlier, at first I was hoping for a boy, but what difference does it make in the end, a baby is a baby, precious gift one way or the other. But I know how you feel, my aticipation is building to see what I'm having! I can't wait to go buy baby's first outfit! :D


----------



## MummyPony

1 week till our scan :)


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

We have 4 days but may just be me and my littlest lady going as hubby doesn't know if he can get the time off n I think its too late for my mum to have time off =/


----------



## mumandco

I have 3 days left :) feeling more and more convinced that this baby is boy! We don't mind what it is a healthy baby is what we wanted gender is unimportant. But I want to know so I can start shopping :)


----------



## Anababe

4 days to go! :D


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

Me and hubby would like a lil boy, but more for our son as he says that he has two sisters and would like a brother to play with now but I know as long as baby is healthy we are happy either way =) xx


----------



## Cherrybump

I agree. As much as i would love little boy first as long as baby is healthy thats all that matter. I just wanna know so i can start buying so clothes for them. 

Who's first this week for there scan? 

Ive got 3 weeks and 2 days to go now not coming fast enough. I just noticed as i was flicking through my pregnancy folder this is the last scan i get :( every other app is with my midwife :( I guess time shall fly and baby will be here before i know it. That week flew and i hope the next 3 do aswell. I dont wanna wish it away but when you have morning sickness and feel awful nothing beats seeing baby on the screen. 

Plus FOB mum really wants to know as we all keep calling baby him lol x


----------



## littlesteph

this will be my last scan as well although i have heard we get one at 36 weeks to check how baby is.


----------



## cckarting

I have my scan in 2 weeks 1 day, getting closer, but not fast enough!


----------



## Wanna Bump

We have our scan a week today! So excited, a little anxious, but definitely mainly excited!

Can't wait to see what everyone is having! 

My DH thinks we are having a boy and I think it's a girl! Either way all we want is a healthy bubba, but can't wait to know if boy or a girl!


----------



## cupcaker

cckarting, just the same, I'm a few days before you and getting excited now (hurry up though!). Lovely to see some storks appearing on the list. Well done littlesteph for sorting the thread out...not long until yours now either!


----------



## mumandco

This will be my last scan too unless there are any complications which I hope there isn't. I'm just wishin the days away now. I won't sleep Wednesday night il be far too excited :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol ill be the same, cant never sleep the day before. Would be nice if there was a sneaky extra scan lol. 

Another day down *Whoop*


----------



## cckarting

Almost 2 weeks for me now, 14 days, ahhh hurry up and move it! I sure hope dh's dream was right and we'll have some pink running around soon :)


----------



## MummyPony

Leas than a week now :) can't wait to see our little man again!


----------



## littlesteph

cupcaker said:


> cckarting, just the same, I'm a few days before you and getting excited now (hurry up though!). Lovely to see some storks appearing on the list. Well done littlesteph for sorting the thread out...not long until yours now either!

thank you, when i noticed there wasn't a thread for it i jumped at the chance. i think it's a great way to talk to ladies due around the time, see hoe everyone is coming along and everything. i love seeing all the storkes coming up and can't wait to hear whos having what. :happydance:


----------



## cckarting

GL mummy! not to long now, i'll trade you scan dates :)


----------



## littlesteph

i have less then a week also now that today is almost over and done with. it's getting so exciting i'm just hopong the 5th dose creep up slowly.


----------



## too_scared

DessyMarie said:


> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> After 2 miscarriages we really don't care one way or the other about the gender. We just really want a healthy baby. But, I really want to know what baby is!!
> 
> Sorry to hear :( I have never had a miscarriage, however my daughter did come 6 weeks early and I had no clue I was even in labor, so that alone makes me a little more cautious now. I had to watch her sick in NICU for 3 weeks with tubes everywhere and so fragile looking. So, either way, ALL I care about is a healthy baby. Like I said earlier, at first I was hoping for a boy, but what difference does it make in the end, a baby is a baby, precious gift one way or the other. But I know how you feel, my aticipation is building to see what I'm having! I can't wait to go buy baby's first outfit! :DClick to expand...

6 weeks early is very scary. I am so glad to hear she did well. I am so nervous of things happening but I am trying really hard to relax and enjoy. When you deal with things like preterm labour and mc's it makes it hard to really enjoy. :( 

I can't wait to buy a little outfit too! There is a Toys R Us right next door to the place where we are going for our scan so that is where we will be heading right after. :haha: I just feel like I want to know so we can get totally prepared. I am so excited!


----------



## SarahPip

Aaaaaaaaah only 3 days to go!!!!!


----------



## staceyj83

Is it friday yet ugh now that our move is done the days are back to go slow


----------



## mumandco

2 days left eeeeeeeek :) I couldn't sleep lady night I was sooo excited it felt like Christmas Eve :)


----------



## EternalWait

I have 10 days left now. Can't wait! We haven't bought anything at all yet- waiting for this scan so we know everything is okay and whether we are shopping for blue or pink! Feeling slightly overwhelmed ATM though- putting it down to hormones. I am trying to plan our wedding, get ready for te baby, adjust to a new promotion and hopefully finish my masters! It's a bit crazy and it's the baby stuff that really gets me- a million different types of bottle and nappy etc etc! Plus one of my closest friends is two weeks behind me, carrying twins. She just found ahe has o have an operation to separate the placenta and could lose one or both. It's so sad, but also brings back my fears from early pregnancy that something is going to go wrong!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Wow! Scan was amazing. Seeing the four chambers of the heart so clearly and every bit of the spine. I do have an anterior placenta, as suspected, but it's high as is baby. Practically on my hip. And apparently it took 2 seconds to say BOY. Hubby is delighted.


----------



## Laura91

Congratulations Mrs Bump! 

I'm just excited at the fact I can say "our scan is next Friday" :dance: x


----------



## staceyj83

Yay boy


----------



## mumandco

Mrs_Bump said:


> Wow! Scan was amazing. Seeing the four chambers of the heart so clearly and every bit of the spine. I do have an anterior placenta, as suspected, but it's high as is baby. Practically on my hip. And apparently it took 2 seconds to say BOY. Hubby is delighted.

Congratulations x x


----------



## wookie130

My scan is Thursday!!! I'm a nervous wreck (I just want a healthy baby), and I'm so excited at the same time!!!


----------



## too_scared

Woooo! Another boy to add to our group! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

at the moment looks like it's going to a mainly boy list haha.


----------



## littlesteph

i woke this morning thinking it was wednesday, i was a little gutted it wasn't but then i remember that it's actaully my 2nd year wedding annvisarey today


----------



## mumandco

littlesteph said:


> i woke this morning thinking it was wednesday, i was a little gutted it wasn't but then i remember that it's actaully my 2nd year wedding annvisarey today

Happy wedding anniversary x


----------



## littlesteph

Thank you x


----------



## too_scared

Happy Anniversary :)


----------



## littlesteph

Thank you


----------



## staceyj83

Happy anniversary


----------



## xxVickyxx

I have a private gender scan on 11th November, (hoping for a pink bump as I have an almost 5 month old gorgeous boy but will be happy with either, I have a feeling it's another boy) and then my 20 week scan on 10th December. Am soooo excited too find out, 12 days too go  xx


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

I am 20 weeks preggers today woohoo!!

Neiva has her 9months check in 30mins 

and only 3 days till my scan on Friday!!! =) xx


----------



## littlesteph

staceyj83 said:


> Happy anniversary

thank you


----------



## littlesteph

:happydance: it's all getting so exciting


----------



## PurpleHaze

Hi, I'm having my 20 week scan on November 7th, and we're going to find out the gender. But I'm already convinced in my head that it's a she - do you think it's possible to know instinctively what sex your baby is?


----------



## littlesteph

i think it's possible to know what your having before you have your scan. although myself i have no idea what my little could be.


----------



## staceyj83

I knew with both of girls this one im not sure but I do keep calling baby him not that im meaning to


----------



## littlesteph

i keep calling mine him also but i think that's because everyones been telling me from the start i'm having a boy


----------



## staceyj83

I think its because we hope baby is a boy


----------



## littlesteph

my hubby really wants a boy, i don't mind either way, that probley why i can't tell what baby is.


----------



## NatalieW

I know it's a girl. Not huge amount of difference to last pregnancy. Although I do want a boy. My daughter thinks its a boy.


----------



## staceyj83

With all girls in the house im with hubby on wanting a boy


----------



## Bjs2005

I don't really have a strong feeling either way... Maybe I don't have that motherly instinct just yet. I have had dreams where it's been a girl and others where it's been a boy, so it's a toss up! I kind of want it to be a girl, so am slightly leaning that way but would be happy with either!


----------



## CherylC3

God there's lots of blues on the front page, congrats ladies... I can't wait for mines 4 wks today :) it's dragging in. Xx


----------



## mumandco

I never ever guess right,oh Does though. I'm 85% certain that this baby is another boy though,if the sonographer says girl i think il fall off the bed in shock lol


----------



## staceyj83

I'll be shocked if I hear boy lol


----------



## cckarting

Congrats mrs bump!!!! so happy for you and your healthy little man. Happy Anniversary Little, hope you and dh enjoy your special day! 14 days until scan day!!!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww so jealous of all you ladies who have found out the sex of your babies lol. Ive got 3 weeks tomorrow excat :) but its draggging... :(

Think i'd fall of the bed thing in the middle of the scan if its a boy lol. But ill try and not to :D xx


----------



## RosieB1977

1 week until my gender ultrasound!! Woot!! It's getting really close for lots of you ladies too!!! YAY!!!! I'm getting so excited.. for me, AND all of you!! Can't wait to find out all your babies genders!!!


----------



## cckarting

so excited to see all the colors coming in soon!!!! They should start flowing in tomorrow, and not stop!


----------



## littlesteph

yep eekkks so can't wait, i'm getting so excited for everyone


----------



## cckarting

i am too!!! There are so many scans on the 1st and 2nd


----------



## staceyj83

Eeekkk less then 72 hours for me


----------



## Cherrybump

Super jealous lol. But this week for me is going fast and ill be 18 weeks soon :) eeeeek!

3 weeks excatly today xxxx


----------



## mumandco

My scan is TOMORROW!!!!!! I can't wait it's at 10am so no long wait :)


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

Hope baby wiggles and lets you take a peek will be waiting for your update tomorrow mumandco x


----------



## imaswimmer2

mumandco said:


> My scan is TOMORROW!!!!!! I can't wait it's at 10am so no long wait :)

Me too! Mine's at 9:30, but it'll teake place after yours due to time zones. This baby is always active in the morning, so I'm sure I'll be able to get a decent shot :) I'm thinking girl!


----------



## too_scared

It's getting really exciting in here now!! 

10 days for me! :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Steph82

8 days here!!!!! :happydance:

It so exciting to check the front page and see it slowly fill up with pink and blue (or only blue so far :haha:)


----------



## littlesteph

5 for me :D


----------



## staceyj83

Friday is almost here woohoo


----------



## cckarting

so close for you girls!!!


----------



## staceyj83

Time can go by a little faster lol feels like today is going so slow


----------



## cckarting

i with you on that one time can go by really fast right now! 1 week 6 days :)


----------



## NatalieW

Mine is ages away. Not even counting. GTT on Monday.


----------



## LuvallmyH

2 more days for me!


----------



## Cherrybump

Super jealous of you ladies lol i want mines pulled forward.

This is wednesday so now that today is nearly over im saying 2 weeks and 6 days lol. 

'Come on time move your little booty for us' xxx


----------



## ourfate

So I am team,.... Blue!!! So far all blue bumps!


----------



## littlesteph

congrats on becoming team blue.

so far it looks likes going to be a lot of boys


----------



## littlesteph

As it's noe 12:21am in the uk, it's now November. bring on the scans :D


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats on blue woohoo ladies keep sending the blue vibes


----------



## Agiboma

suppose to be nov. 12th but i already know we are on team :pink:


----------



## AmeliasMum

29 Nov At almost 22 wks...Ugh


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

Yay 27 and half hours till my scan, and my hubby has got the morning off tomorrow to come with me =D and plus again I told my grandad lol and he is being wonderful and happy and joking about it yay!!!!!!


----------



## MummyPony

Happy November!!!

And wooo another blue baby yipppeee


----------



## Amour

20 days to go! Let the countdown begin....


----------



## mumandco

2 hours 15 mins until my scan :) :) have barely slept a wink too excited and also nervous. I'm hoping everything is ok with baby


----------



## Anababe

Woo scan tomorrow it's finally come around.. I'm so excited!! :D


----------



## NatalieW

There does seem to be a lot of blue bumps appearing!


----------



## erinmaree89

My scan dates i have had to swap and change so much! Originally it was supposed to be tomorrow, now its on the 8th!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Its our month yeaaaaah. 20 days to go whoop whoop.

congrats on the baby blue. 

Its nearly the end of the week to im so excited to hit 18 weeks ahhh lol


----------



## imaswimmer2

I didn't sleep at all last night. Then when I did finally sleep, the baby woke me right bak up doin somersaults... 4 hrs to go


----------



## staceyj83

Scan tomorrow woohoo


----------



## littlesteph

my sister in-law found out what she's having this morning, from the start people were saying she's going to have a girl. even going on the skull theroy baby looked like it was going to be a girl. turns out she's having a boy.


----------



## Wanna Bump

Monday cannot come soon enough!


----------



## mumandco

It's a BOY!!!!


----------



## Laura91

Congratulations mumandco! x


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## mumandco

Thank you :) x


----------



## littlesteph

congrats.

this really is turning into a mainly blue list hehe


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

blue vibes for tomorrow =) lol but tbh I have a feeling its going to be a girl lol xx
Congratulations mumandco


----------



## imaswimmer2

Wow so many blues almost my turn!!!!! I'm still banking on pink, so let's see how in tune my mommy intuition is


----------



## littlesteph

i kinda want to be pink to prove all my family wrong, 95% of mine and oh faimly are thinking boy, roll on monday


----------



## staceyj83

All my family.says girl dh family hopes boy as there in only 1 grandson I still think we have girl 3 on the way lol


----------



## imaswimmer2

imaswimmer2 said:


> Wow so many blues almost my turn!!!!! I'm still banking on pink, so let's see how in tune my mommy intuition is

Guess my skills need honing... It's a boy!

https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y423/imaswimmer2/D76B04DC-187E-44BB-BD71-07ACDD7A224D-18948-00000F4EF0F874EC_zpsbc591bf1.jpg


----------



## mumandco

Congratulations x


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats to all who know so far!! Our scan is on the 26th of this month :( I canny wait no more!! xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

imaswimmer2 said:


> imaswimmer2 said:
> 
> 
> Wow so many blues almost my turn!!!!! I'm still banking on pink, so let's see how in tune my mommy intuition is
> 
> Guess my skills need honing... It's a boy!
> 
> https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y423/imaswimmer2/D76B04DC-187E-44BB-BD71-07ACDD7A224D-18948-00000F4EF0F874EC_zpsbc591bf1.jpgClick to expand...

congrats hun , there is a few ladies who are having the genderscans today... hope they post soon :happydance:


----------



## Laura91

Congratulations imaswimmer2 x


----------



## LuvallmyH

How exciting ladies! Congrats


----------



## jewelstar

My scan is tomorrow at 8:45!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Congratulations!!! 

I am wondering if the amount if boys happen to co-inside with the lunar gender Chinese chart.


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## cckarting

oh my goodness were full of blue!!!! i'm still pulling for team pink for myself :) 12 days!!!


----------



## Steph82

I'm hoping for team pink as well lol


----------



## Larawr

My scan is tomorrow at 8:30am ... so excite :wohoo:

Congrats to those who have already had their scans today!


----------



## Cherrybump

congrats to you all who know the baby sex lol. 20 days to go now yay!!


----------



## Scarletvixen

Its going to drag in until the 14th now! Got a scan at the hospital on wed so going to try and get them to guess but they wouldnt try and guess on monday xx


----------



## Anababe

16 hours! OMG I'm so excited I prob won't sleep tonight lol! Congrats to those who have already had scans and good luck to anyone else whose is tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

Congratulations imaswimmer2 =D no mistaking that potty shot lol xx

Just under 13 hours and 45 mins till my scan =)


----------



## DessyMarie

PurpleHaze said:


> Hi, I'm having my 20 week scan on November 7th, and we're going to find out the gender. But I'm already convinced in my head that it's a she - do you think it's possible to know instinctively what sex your baby is?

I knew with my daughter she was a she, without a doubt way before the scan. This one I have a feeling its a boy, but im not positive.... although majority of my family seems to think I can only make girls for some odd reason :p


----------



## DessyMarie

I was supposed to have my scan today, unfortunately it got moved to Monday now :( at 2:30. I have a feeling it MIGHT be a boy, but everyone else pretty much thinks girl, and now with all the boys coming in here, I'm thinking it probably will be a girl! :p Can't wait! Congrats on ladies who have found out the gender!


----------



## staceyj83

23 hours tooo gooo eeeekkkk


----------



## MummyPony

We both knew before our scan we were having a boy, we don't know why we just knew


----------



## imaswimmer2

MatthewAlyssa said:


> Congratulations imaswimmer2 =D no mistaking that potty shot lol xx
> 
> Just under 13 hours and 45 mins till my scan =)

:) definitely no doubt! I spotted it before the doc said anything. My grandma wanted a girl so she kept asking are they suuuuuuuure, and I was like yeah 100% sure haha

Good luck tomorrow! As exciting as finding the gender is, the real happiness came from hearing the doc say everything looked and measured perfectly. Hope the same for u and everyone else here!


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

That deff is the best and most important thing =) we had a shaker at our last 20 week scan so im so so so so hoping we have a better one this time around 

Happy and healthy scan dust to everyone and eeeeekkkkkk to tomorrow =) xx


----------



## staceyj83

This lo has scared me to many times so I hope he/she looks great tomorrow


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I have to admit all this blue is scaring me a bit! LOL. The baby group I attend in my city, all three girls who have found out their baby's gender have been boys too! Ekkkkkkkk. With my last two I had boys when everyone around me had girls. Crossing my fingers for some opposite action! 

Congratulations to everyone who has found out so far! 14 days for us!


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm part of an april baby thread and so far all are girls bar one boy x


----------



## littlesteph

NatalieW said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I am wondering if the amount if boys happen to co-inside with the lunar gender Chinese chart.

if it dose it would explain the mixture of gender predictions i've had, i've done 3 chinese ones 2 came back girl 1 one back boy.


----------



## littlesteph

congrats to all the ladies who found out what they are having so fair.


----------



## wookie130

I had mine today, and we're having a little girl!!!


----------



## littlesteph

We have our 2nd girl on the list :D


----------



## cckarting

yea for some more pink!!! congrats to everyone who found out today, can't see what colors we get tomorrow!


----------



## kirstabelle

littlesteph said:


> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I am wondering if the amount if boys happen to co-inside with the lunar gender Chinese chart.
> 
> if it dose it would explain the mixture of gender predictions i've had, i've done 3 chinese ones 2 came back girl 1 one back boy.Click to expand...

I did two and got one vote for a boy and one for a girl. I do think those charts are a little bit lame though, like the bump one for example suggests that all women who were 21 and conceived in Feb through Dec are having girls... 11 months and no boys... unlikely! https://content.thebump.com/sitelets/chinese-gender-chart/# But they're fun to do all the same!

I still think my kid's a boy and I only have one more week til my scan... this time next week I will know! Soooooo exciting!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

3 hours and 15mins!! Lol


----------



## Anababe

4 1/2 hours to go!! Good luck MatthewAlyssa yours is just before mine :D


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats on the baby pink :).

Ive got 19 days yay finally hit the teens lol x


----------



## EternalWait

This time next week we will be coming out of our scan knowing whether we are having a lil girl or boy :) getting excited now :):)


----------



## angeljules_23

The last time I got to see Eva Sophia Donald before I hold her in my arms in Feb!
Was amazing to see her wriggle and move so much ... Still can't feel her though :( xx
 



Attached Files:







23wk-2days.jpg
File size: 90.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Laura91

Congratulations to everyone that has found out so far!

One week exactly for me! x


----------



## SarahPip

Were having a girl. So so happy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

were having a ............... Boy!!!!!

Oakley James Griffin will be here in march!!! =D so happy and my little boy will be too =) xxxx


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats on baby boy

10 hours till my scan


----------



## Alison9991

Wow I can't believe the number of boys!! And congrats to all who have found out so far!! So exciting! 5 more days for me!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Congrats ladies, glad to see :pink: coming up a little


----------



## MummyPony

So exciting!!! Congratulations everyone


----------



## littlesteph

it's nice to see some pink in the list :) still this list will mainly blue though hehe


----------



## Anababe

It's a BOY!! Another little man to join my crazy lot :happydance:


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## MummyPony

Yay another little man!!!


----------



## jewelstar

It's a boy!!!!!!!


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats look at all the baby boys


----------



## Amy_T

Wow, looks like I'm one of the odd ones out with my pink bump!


----------



## Bjs2005

Congrats to all those who have found out!!! :thumbup:

So fun story: This week on the radio in the evenings they have been giving away ballet tickets and a free ultrasound... (never heard of a radio station giving away an ultrasound, but whatever) so I have been calling every night to try to win so I could get in early to find out what my LO is. Well, last night I WON! :happydance: I called this morning and scheduled my gender scan for later this afternoon. I am so excited to find out!!! Then let the shopping begin! :haha:


----------



## staceyj83

Yay that is awesome


----------



## imaswimmer2

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Anababe

Wow look at all the boys!! Congrats to all


----------



## Snoopee

Just got back from my scan. We're having a girl! I didn't mind either way but we are very happy! :happydance:


----------



## LuvallmyH

It's a girl! Would have been happy either way, but it evens us out a little. We will have 3 girls & 4 boys this spring!


----------



## cckarting

So happy to see all these babies colors!!!! nice to see some girls added to the bunch :)


----------



## MummyPony

Yay for All the babies!!!


----------



## staceyj83

Yay congrats ladies scan in 2 hours I cant wait to see my baby again havent seem him/her in 9 weeks


----------



## Larawr

I had my scan today and found out we're having a little baby boy  like so many others in this thread already but I really am so happy and excited! :wohoo:

:blue: :blue: :blue:


----------



## littlesteph

Bjs2005 said:


> Congrats to all those who have found out!!! :thumbup:
> 
> So fun story: This week on the radio in the evenings they have been giving away ballet tickets and a free ultrasound... (never heard of a radio station giving away an ultrasound, but whatever) so I have been calling every night to try to win so I could get in early to find out what my LO is. Well, last night I WON! :happydance: I called this morning and scheduled my gender scan for later this afternoon. I am so excited to find out!!! Then let the shopping begin! :haha:

that's such a cool win, congrats


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## littlesteph

i love seeing all these colours coming up


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww looks like alot of you ladies have found out what your having and congrats to you all. So dying for my scan to come along now. And for my to have a little colour stalk next to my name eeeek!! lol xx


----------



## littlesteph

3 more sleeps and a pretty busy weekend.


----------



## too_scared

Wow! It is really getting exciting in here :) Good to see some more pink to add to all the blue we have in here! 

Congratulations to all the ladies who found out today!


----------



## cckarting

congrats on your little man lara!


----------



## TacoTime

had my ultrasound this morning - it's a boy!!!


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## cckarting

congrats taco!


----------



## littlesteph

congrats


----------



## Vidal0123

Congrats!!!:happydance:



TacoTime said:


> had my ultrasound this morning - it's a boy!!!


----------



## staceyj83

We have a baby that looks great and due date got moved up to the 22 we are ......team blue wooohoo


----------



## cckarting

congrats stacey!


----------



## Vidal0123

Congratss!!!!



staceyj83 said:


> we have a baby that looks great and due date got moved up to the 22 we are ......team blue wooohoo


----------



## staceyj83

we are still in shock lol


----------



## littlesteph

So far we have 13 blues. 7 pinks and 1 yellow


----------



## Bjs2005

Well, results are in....Team blue!!! :)

(sorry about the pic being upside down...I can't figure out how to change it on here)
 



Attached Files:







boy.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 10









thumbsucker.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## littlesteph

Wow that defently a boy. congrats


----------



## littlesteph

make that now 14 boys :)


----------



## staceyj83

Thanks  

Congrats


----------



## Breezeway

Mines is on nov 12, hoping for a girl


----------



## nyllioness

Congrats to everyone that's found out so far! I can't wait for my turn! 5 days and counting - yay! Really hoping to join team blue! I have a feeling they'll be moving up my due date too....


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats to the new colours!!


I had a dream last night mine was a boy, so obviously it's going to be a girl!! Anyone else having gender dreams??


----------



## Snoopee

I had dreams about both but more about girls and that's what we're having. Also for anyone interested, pretty much all the gender quizzes I dismissed as stupid said we were having a girl!


----------



## staceyj83

I have the dreams but it 50/50 cause one night it was boy next night girl but all the home gender test were right they all said boy


----------



## NatalieW

Stacey what home tests have you done??


----------



## Cherrybump

congrats to you ladies who've found out. 

for the first time ever since we got our kitten she has never sat or slept on my lap today she has.i wanted to cry but happy because she had been hiding in a corner under the side table lol :) xxx

18 days to go now


----------



## staceyj83

NatalieW said:


> Stacey what home tests have you done??

baking soda drano and red cabbage and the ring test just for fun but they were all right


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hi can you add me onto here please my gender scan is 25th November :) x


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you for putting me up on the front page steph :) xx 

What are the drano, baking soda tests? :/ x


----------



## NatalieW

Put baking soda or bicarbonate of soda (uk) version into a cup. Wee on it! If it fizzes like soda then a boy. If nothing it's a girl.


----------



## too_scared

MissMummyMoo said:


> Hi can you add me onto here please my gender scan is 25th November :) x

Yay MMM!!! :happydance: So exciting!


----------



## too_scared

The drano test is very dangerous. It gives off toxic fumes. Please research it before doing it.


----------



## RosieB1977

WOW!! Out of 19 ladies that have given results, 15 were boys!!! That is a huge win for the boys!!
Hubby and I are hopingfor a boy, but will be veryhappy with a girl too. Just as long as bubs is healthy!!
If anyone wants to venture a guess on my gender guess thread, that would be appreciated!!!


----------



## cckarting

10 days to go here, tomorrow i'll be in single digits!!!


----------



## staceyj83

For the drano have someone not pregnant do it my mom did it outside while I watched from inside


----------



## mandaxx

Count me in for the 14th. I will find out then. Two little girls already so maybe a little boy this time? Who knows xx


----------



## MummyPony

Wow so many blue bumps!!!!!


----------



## MummyPony

Although our bump has been counted twice (I'm hopefulpony's wife and she's the one with the bump!)


----------



## cckarting

i know there are so much blue!!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Im hoping my baby is blue to :). cant wait to get to single digits xx


----------



## littlesteph

loving all the colours coming up, i know i've said that before but it's so amazing. Also loving the fact we still have ladies joining the list.


----------



## littlesteph

As it's gone midnight in the UK, it's means 3 things.
1, it's sunday
2, i am now 20 weeks which means i am half way through my pregnancy and
3, i find out what baby is ekkkks :D :happydance:


----------



## dollface85

Having my private 3d gender scan tomorrow at 15+4!


----------



## Vidal0123

Good Luck!!!



dollface85 said:


> Having my private 3d gender scan tomorrow at 15+4!


----------



## Alison9991

3 more days for me!!!!! so exciting!!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Sooooooo much BLUE! Makes me so freakin' nervous!


----------



## CrystalMarie

Girl!!!!!


----------



## cckarting

Me too I love! Gl doll face and little can't wait to hear!


----------



## DessyMarie

I find out on Monday...!!!! I wish I could say I'm hoping for a boy, but the truth is I'm really just going to appreciate a healthy baby!!!! Either way, excited to know as I can start shopping. On another good note, I'm really starting to feel baby move a lot now, so that makes me feel better already!


----------



## Cherrybump

Whoo hoo im 18 weeks today :) and i bought my first pair of maternity trousers lol. Im cheesing about them to as new look have a sale on :) luckily i had cash :)

good luck guys. Dollface im so excited to find out what your having. I still say boy xxx


----------



## Breezeway

Just a little over a week left for us! Can't wait. Super happy for all of u and ur Lil bundles of blue or pink! I'm hoping for a girl, my other half is hoping for a boy.... The house is spilt down the middle... Our Lil Blu has been moving Round n randomly kicking up a storm, tho mostly just in the evenings... Good luck to all


----------



## erinmaree89

Omg omg my scan is in 3 and a half hours!!!!!!! Should I wait for the health status of bin before pressing on about gender???? Omg I'm so nervous ladies I'll be happy so long as bubba is healthy!


----------



## MummyPony

Good luck! We have or scan tomorrow though already know its a boy I'm so nervous about whether he's ok


----------



## littlesteph

So excited i finally it into a pair of maternity jeans, ende up getting them from New Look in the end despite the fact they don't really do the type of style i'd usally wear. i had a look on there website before i went in and saw a pair of skinny jeans that were maternity, i do love my skinny jeans.


----------



## too_scared

I am hoping to get a pair of maternity skinny jeans next weekend when we go out of town for our scan :happydance: I used to live in my skinny pants, either cords or jeans with my boots. The maternity pants I have right now are not skinnies so I am having to rework my wardrobe. I hope I can find a pair. :) 

6 days for me!!!


----------



## dollface85

It's a boy!!

sucking his thumb!
https://i48.tinypic.com/28wctfs.jpg


----------



## MummyPony

Another blue bump! Congrats


----------



## Cherrybump

Whoop congrats doll xxxx


----------



## littlesteph

my hubby thinks we're having a boy so dose most of both our families. theres 3 people in his family pregnant if you include me 2 of which are having boys, kinda hoping for a girl so i can be the odd one out hehe. i'll be happy either way though.


----------



## too_scared

What a cute picture! Congrats on team blue!


----------



## Piggie669

November 13th I am having my scan.. counting down the days. lol :D


----------



## cckarting

congrats doll! he's precious! thats my scan date to piggie!


----------



## erinmaree89

I had my scan a few hours ago...I can finally say it's a blue bump!


----------



## cckarting

congrats erin!


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## Sass827

Please add me to nov. 21! Congrats on all the scans so far ladies! SO many blue bumps! 
Looking back, can you say there were signs that it would be blue?


----------



## DessyMarie

Less than 24 hours for me!!! :D eeekkkk! Wish me luck on healthy baby! I will post asap with the gender... although seeing all these blue bumps makes me think it could possibly be a boy! Or maybe because there's so many blue bumps, I'll end of getting a girl seeing as how my family teases me about being the babygirl maker... well the baby's dad being a girl maker!


----------



## MummyPony

Woweee another blue bump!!!!! Congrats :)


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow lots of boy bumps! Congrats to all x


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats Erin :)

Sass827 your scan is the same day is mines :) xxxx


----------



## NatalieW

Cherrybump said:


> Sass827 your scan is the same day is mines :) xxxx

My scan is the same date too :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Eeek! lol So excited. I'm dying to see how baby is doing and how big he/she has got.. i've put on more weight just in a day :S but ive eaten about the same or less :s gain about 4-5lbs which is where. but i had lost half a inch around my waist the day before as i had been to the loo so much :S. x


----------



## Sally_D

Congratulations to all of you!! :-D

I was and still am waiting eagerly for my scan next week but DH said he wanted us to stay on team yellow!! Intially I thought I'd be able to convince him but just figured that he is really serious about being on team yellow and this 'suspense' means a lot to him.there is no way that I can know and not tell him accidentally or otherwise. If I know, I will def end up telling him..hmmm lets see whose able to convince whom by next week. Lol!


----------



## littlesteph

It's a boy! :D


----------



## Sass827

Congrats steph!


----------



## cckarting

congrats littlesteph!!! we sure are raking in the boys around here. kinda starting to panick a little lol!


----------



## littlesteph

the boys defently are raking up


----------



## Nibeley

Congratulations to everyone who has had their scans and know.
I am desperate to know but scan not until next Tuesday !


----------



## Nibeley

Piggie669 said:


> November 13th I am having my scan.. counting down the days. lol :D




cckarting said:


> congrats doll! he's precious! thats my scan date to piggie!

That's my date too! :)


----------



## MummyPony

Baby boy is healthy!! So relieved everything measured fine :)

Was too busy with face in the placenta to get a good photo though


----------



## I Love Lucy

Nibeley said:


> Piggie669 said:
> 
> 
> November 13th I am having my scan.. counting down the days. lol :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cckarting said:
> 
> 
> congrats doll! he's precious! thats my scan date to piggie!Click to expand...
> 
> That's my date too! :)Click to expand...

The 13th is also my scan date. I have been impatiently counting down for this day.


----------



## cckarting

nibley & i love lucy that's great! how are you passing the time??? i'm going crazy!!! great news mummy glad to hear your little man is doing great!


----------



## c-lou

hi all had my scan today its a boy seems to be all boys for the 5th.


----------



## MummyPony

Wow another boy!!! Seriously boys are taking over the world :)


----------



## xxVickyxx

Seems funny, when I was pregnant with my little boy everyone seemed too be having girls. This time everyone is having boys, hoping am the opposite again lol although I would be very happy with another little man. 6 days til I find out!!! Congrats too all who have already found out xx


----------



## DessyMarie

I have an hour and a half to go until I find out! I'm really freaking out, I couldn't even sleep properly!!!!!! :D:D:D Could this be a boy too?! It seems it's almost alllll boys in here!


----------



## cupcaker

Just popped by to see the outcome of littlesteph...congrats on the blue bump x


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

xxVickyxx said:


> Seems funny, when I was pregnant with my little boy everyone seemed too be having girls. This time everyone is having boys, hoping am the opposite again lol

Same here! Crossing my fingers for an opposite! 

Congratulations to all who have found out!


----------



## littlesteph

MummyPony said:


> Baby boy is healthy!! So relieved everything measured fine :)
> 
> Was too busy with face in the placenta to get a good photo though

mine was the same looked like he was getting his face squahed.


----------



## MummyPony

littlesteph said:


> MummyPony said:
> 
> 
> Baby boy is healthy!! So relieved everything measured fine :)
> 
> Was too busy with face in the placenta to get a good photo though
> 
> mine was the same looked like he was getting his face squahed.Click to expand...

After doing all the health checks our technician spent ages trying to get him to pose but he was being naughty and wouldn't so she didn't give us any picture which is sort of disappointing but oh we'll the main thing is he is healthy :)


----------



## littlesteph

MummyPony said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyPony said:
> 
> 
> Baby boy is healthy!! So relieved everything measured fine :)
> 
> Was too busy with face in the placenta to get a good photo though
> 
> mine was the same looked like he was getting his face squahed.Click to expand...
> 
> After doing all the health checks our technician spent ages trying to get him to pose but he was being naughty and wouldn't so she didn't give us any picture which is sort of disappointing but oh we'll the main thing is he is healthy :)Click to expand...

strangly mine was the same. wiggle round alot at the start and then when she wanted to messure his spine he wouldn't get in the right place to get it. got it in the end though. 
i had to pay for my scan pics before i went so they had no choice but to give me them. 
thats a bit of a mean reason not to give you a picture.


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations on the boys!! I can't beleive how many boys are in here! 

5 more days for me!


----------



## littlesteph

it's getting crazy with all the boys. think i might have to carry this tread on in the 3 tri when we get there, just so we can all see how everyones getting on.


----------



## too_scared

That is a wonderful idea :)


----------



## littlesteph

Cool i'll do that then.


----------



## Sass827

I'm desperate to join the team blue club!


----------



## DessyMarie

Had my scan today team :pink: !!!!! :D Baby wouldn't open her legs, the lady was about to tell us to come back, when she opened her legs and it appeared to be a girl, although she said she couldn't say that for sure! Stubborn baby! I figure I will go for my 3D scan around 23 weeks and have it confirmed! For now, keeping all receipts! :) Very Happy to have 2 girls!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Dessy


----------



## cckarting

So much blue! Holy cow girls are running behind in April!


----------



## Wanna Bump

Well I found out yesterday that we are team pink! They were not 100% sure as babies legs were crossed, but that's what we're going with!
Baby is a healthy girl!


----------



## too_scared

Congrats on a second little girlie Dessy! :D

Congrats on team pink too Wanna Bump!! 

Nice to see some girlies in here :)

4 more days... :happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats on the pink bumps


----------



## Sass827

Congrats!


----------



## Nibeley

cckarting said:


> nibley & i love lucy that's great! how are you passing the time??? i'm going crazy!!! great news mummy glad to hear your little man is doing great!

I am going crazy too! 6 1/2 days ish and I cant think about anything else


----------



## cckarting

can't wait were down to 1 week, thats only 147 hrs until scan time!


----------



## Sass827

I hear ya nib. I still have 2 weeks and I am freaking. Just trying to stay as busy as possible.


----------



## cckarting

18 boys, 10 girls, they still have a lot of lot of catching up to do!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies can I join please? I'm due April 2nd and found out end of October that i'm also team BLUE!!! Gosh boys are really dominating at the moment.....i wonder is the march lot are dominated by girls?!


----------



## Bjs2005

Congrats to all those who have found out!!! So exciting!!! :happydance: So many blues! But we still have a lot of November for the pinks to catch up!

Also, littlesteph- since I got an earlier scan on Nov. 3, could you take my name off of Nov. 15? Thanks!


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow i had 5 pages to catch up on :| lol

I wasnt online yesterday as we had something going on and it ending up being a sad night for me and FOB (we had to put our cat down as she was living with a bad illness that we only just found out about yesterday and she only just turned one this month. we had her since feb:( ).

Anyways i wanna say congrats to every who has found out there sex's this week and im hoping to fall into the boys side to (fingers crossed) 

xxx


----------



## too_scared

I am really sorry to hear about your cat :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

nimbec said:


> Hi Ladies can I join please? I'm due April 2nd and found out end of October that i'm also team BLUE!!! Gosh boys are really dominating at the moment.....i wonder is the march lot are dominated by girls?!

i think it's tale end of march begining of april that seem to be boys at the moment
i'm due march 24th and having a boy.


----------



## littlesteph

Bjs2005 said:


> Congrats to all those who have found out!!! So exciting!!! :happydance: So many blues! But we still have a lot of November for the pinks to catch up!
> 
> Also, littlesteph- since I got an earlier scan on Nov. 3, could you take my name off of Nov. 15? Thanks!

yea sure i can :)


----------



## littlesteph

Cherrybump said:


> Wow i had 5 pages to catch up on :| lol
> 
> I wasnt online yesterday as we had something going on and it ending up being a sad night for me and FOB (we had to put our cat down as she was living with a bad illness that we only just found out about yesterday and she only just turned one this month. we had her since feb:( ).
> 
> Anyways i wanna say congrats to every who has found out there sex's this week and im hoping to fall into the boys side to (fingers crossed)
> 
> xxx

sorry to hear about your cat :(


----------



## Alison9991

My scan tmr woohoooo finally!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Cherry bump so sorry to hear about your cat they become such an integral part of the familly ((hugs)) 

Alison good luck for today!! Keep us posted! 

Congrats on the boy little Steph! And of course congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## Jenny_J

Im going for my gender scan on the 19th of Nov :)

I cannot wait. It's the first time iv had one of these, I didn't know about them when I was pregnant with my other children.

With the other two, they couldn't tell the sex at the 20 wk scans, so im hoping that these gender scans will be able to tell.


----------



## Laura91

2 days to go :bunny:


----------



## ChezTunes

I have private gender scan on the 17th Nov.

We originally had a scan at 20weeks and although the cord was in the way, the lady thought "there's more than cord there" but she wouldn't be sure and I didn't want to take that as good enough an opinion. Anyway, baby was in too much of an awkward position to get full heart and upper limb measurements so we went back yesterday and baby STILL didn't want to co-operate and show his bits! :dohh:

So we decided to go for a private one... It means so much for us to know so we can bond with baby by knowing who I'm carrying, as we have names picked. We did with DD too. :cloud9:


----------



## Jenny_J

ChezTunes said:


> I have private gender scan on the 17th Nov.
> 
> We originally had a scan at 20weeks and although the cord was in the way, the lady thought "there's more than cord there" but she wouldn't be sure and I didn't want to take that as good enough an opinion. Anyway, baby was in too much of an awkward position to get full heart and upper limb measurements so we went back yesterday and baby STILL didn't want to co-operate and show his bits! :dohh:
> 
> So we decided to go for a private one... It means so much for us to know so we can bond with baby by knowing who I'm carrying, as we have names picked. We did with DD too. :cloud9:

How do the gender scans we are having differ from the scans we have at the hospital? 

If baby wont show is his/her bits at the hospital scans, how can the gender scan pick it up?


----------



## ChezTunes

It's just matter of baby (hopefully) being in a different position, I think. I've heard of a few people who have gone there on the day and if the baby isn't co-operating, they've gone for a little stroll, or sat down and read or had a drink/a bite to eat and then try again when there's a slot free. I had one friend that went for a private gender scan and because baby wasn't "flashing" she had an offer to go back another day free of charge because they couldn't find out.


----------



## staceyj83

Try having someone oj an hour before you go that always gets them moving lots dd#1 was like that


----------



## ChezTunes

I will try that, thanks! :flow: 

I've tried cola, chocolate, cold water... Full bladdder, then they asked me to empty it but DD was the same she only gave the game away at her 22w scan aswell! :dohh:


----------



## MummyPony

You get a 22wk scan? Here we don't have anything after 20weeks


----------



## littlesteph

we don't either, unless they can't get everything they needed at the 20 week scan


----------



## ebelle

Pls add me to the list. I get my scan done tomorrow, Nov 8th :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Totally agree with Chez a gender scan is paid for privately so generally if you can't find out on the day they'll get you to move about or go back another day as your paying to find out the gender. However hospital scans are to check everything's ok with baby, if you can find out the sex they will but if its being uncooperative then you can't and they don't usually reschedule you for another one x


----------



## ChezTunes

MummyPony said:


> You get a 22wk scan? Here we don't have anything after 20weeks

It's only if they don't get all the measurements they need at the 20w one. With DD we needed to go back for her spine and kidney measurements, and with this LO is was heart and upper limbs. :flow:


----------



## Sass827

Cherry- I'm so sorry about your kitty. I lost mine last September, and I still miss him all the time.


----------



## staceyj83

Welcome 

I get to see my lil man again tomorrow is my gender scan my office did things the wrong way had my growth scan before my gender scan lmao guess im lucky my doctors will do 2 more scan at 29 weeks and a 2nd growth scan at 36 weeks to make sure baby is growing good


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies. :)

Im down to 14 days now i think 2 weeks today x


----------



## nyllioness

Just got back from my 20 week scan - everything looks great and .......it's a booooooyyy!! We are thrilled! Growth scan Dec 21st! :happydance::happydance::happydance::


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats nyllioness!!

A lot of boys still :)

Mine is in 2wks. Just new re-diagnosed with diabetes again. Had it in first pregnancy. This is going to be my last!


----------



## ukgirl23

cherrybump I'm right behind you! mine is just over 2 weeks, I keep looking at the calendar to see the gap in days getting shorter, it's going quite quickly which is good. I can not wait to find out what we are having, knowing my luck, baby will have legs crossed lol.. Do you have any intuition about what you are having yet? was anyone's intuition right? I am feeling like I'm having a boy x


----------



## cckarting

uk girl your not far behind me. but luckily i get my gender scan in 6 days :)


----------



## ukgirl23

ooh cckarting! thats exciting!!! xx


----------



## cckarting

i'm getting really excited for the scan! i just wish it was closer lol. not even a week left i can make it!


----------



## RosieB1977

I forgot to add here after my scan.
Bubs is a rebel and refused to show the goods.. so, as of right now, I am team yellow! 
Other than that, bubs is healthy and a relaxed little one. When the lady said "we will not be finding out the gender today" bubs did a fist pump!! Too cute!


----------



## Alison9991

Got back from the scan!!! IT'S A BOY!!!!! I cannot believe how many boys!!! SO excited!! :)


----------



## cckarting

congrats alison!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Alison x


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats ladies


----------



## littlesteph

wow the blues are really added up


----------



## Sass827

Congrats ny and Alison! 
Two weeks for us both cherry! I cannot wait for the time to pass so I can join team blue!


----------



## nyllioness

Thanks everyone! I can't believe the day finally came! We're so excited - we have 3 daughters and finally got our son! This will be our last so it couldn't be more perfect! OH is on cloud 9 - finally not alone with all the girls in the house. lol Cant wait to see what you all are having!


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats Alison:)


----------



## EternalWait

Can't wait for my scan- 9.00 tomorrow :) I am hoping for a boy, although as long is it's healthy we will be happy anyway :) had my first baby dream last night and in the dream baby was a girl! So now wondering if lo is already fed up of being referred to as he! :D haven't been too excited up to now, but now can't wait!


----------



## MummyPony

Wow 21 boy and 10 girls!!! So exciting!


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah it has gone pretty quickly even this week i thought would drag from everything that been going on. Had little bad news yesterday (thoughts are with becky) think her name on here was beckboo. It's been such a sad week for been but im glad its nearly over. 

BRING ON THE GENDER SCAN :)

Congrats to everyone else who knows xx

Oh and i have high hopes mines is a boy to :) could be the month for boys i think xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Im kinda leaning towards wanting baby to be a girl. I love all the cute girly things you can dress little girls in. But id be happy for a healthy baby either way.


----------



## littlesteph

I'm quite glad it's a boy as i've seen so many nice boy clothes


----------



## Steph82

Oh bo Cherry, what happened with Becky? I havnt read anything. Hope all is well!!

My scan today is at 3pm! :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

I'm the same Jenny_J x


----------



## ebelle

I'm happy to announce that baby was well and healthy during the scan today and I am on team :pink:


----------



## xxVickyxx

3 more days for me!!! I am sooooo excited, I just want Sunday too be here like NOW!!! Xx


----------



## Laura91

Congratulations ebelle!

One more sleep for me - if I get any that is :haha: x


----------



## kirstabelle

Just home from scan, baby is healthy and we are team:pink:

I really thought baby was a boy. Guess at least one of my chinese gender predictions was right :winkwink:


----------



## staceyj83

congrats on teamp pink yay more girls


----------



## c-lou

just out of curiosity has anyone so far got there scan and seen baby's gender straight away, nurse put the thing?? cant think of the name on my bump and i saw legs and male parts straight away she moved on quickly from that section and asked me did i want to know gender but i had already seen it clear as day, just wondering how common this is.


----------



## MummyPony

Our boy flipped over within about 30seconds and gave us all a good look, no denying he's a boy!


----------



## mumandco

We saw baby was a boy before we even told the lady we wanted to know the sex,it couldn't have been avoided she was measuring his legs and after seeing 2 willies on scans with ds1&2 there was no denying it


----------



## c-lou

it must be hard to miss with boys if legs are right position, my first was a girl and i never saw anything on scan but this time it was in my face.


----------



## cckarting

Glad to see were adding some pink to our list!!! 5 days exactly to go until my scan!!


----------



## littlesteph

c-lou said:


> just out of curiosity has anyone so far got there scan and seen baby's gender straight away, nurse put the thing?? cant think of the name on my bump and i saw legs and male parts straight away she moved on quickly from that section and asked me did i want to know gender but i had already seen it clear as day, just wondering how common this is.

yep same thing happened to me only i wasn't looking at the screen at the time. as soon as she put it on me she said did i want to know the sex, of course i said yes and she said well it's a boy, he had his legs wide open, theres the nut sack.


----------



## Cherrybump

Im down to 13 days now :) xxx


----------



## Vidal0123

:happydance: Awesome for you!!


cckarting said:


> Glad to see were adding some pink to our list!!! 5 days exactly to go until my scan!!


----------



## staceyj83

That is how my lil man was friday and today he keep mooning us dd#2 was like that to dd#1 wouldnt show for anything I was 26 weeks before finding out she was a girl


----------



## cckarting

thanks vidal i'm so nervous lol!


----------



## ukgirl23

did anyone instinctively know what they were having and get it right? x

Congratulations to all the ladies who got their scans today!! xx 19 days for me cherrybump :( xx


----------



## Amy_T

I knew with my first, sounds weird but I was totally convinced, when I was told she was a girl it was like someone telling me the sky is blue, they just stated the obvious to me! Not had that with the other 2 though!


----------



## MummyPony

Amy_T said:


> I knew with my first, sounds weird but I was totally convinced, when I was told she was a girl it was like someone telling me the sky is blue, they just stated the obvious to me! Not had that with the other 2 though!

^^^ this - when we found out it was a boy we were like ...ok....and we not realised we had known all along


----------



## Ready4BabyOne

I will be having my gender scan on nov. 26th! Here's hoping the little one cooperates and lets us get a clear view!


----------



## shad

Did gender scan yesterday and its a GIRL...yay

I was so convinced it was a boy and had everyone around me convinced too so it was a HUGE suprise


----------



## staceyj83

With my first 2 I just knew this time I was at loss lol

Congrats


----------



## Steph82

We are team BLUE! It's a boy:happydance:


----------



## LuvallmyH

ukgirl23 said:


> did anyone instinctively know what they were having and get it right? x
> 
> Congratulations to all the ladies who got their scans today!! xx 19 days for me cherrybump :( xx

I knew this was a girl, and I also had strong feelings & was right with the 2 before this one.


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations to all the ladies who found out today! Nice to see some more pink too!


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## littlesteph

congrats to everyone whos found out the genders so far, good luck to the ones yet to find out.


----------



## Boumpa

It's a boy! Anyone have any good boy names? We are struggling?


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats nope I always had a hard time with boys names even now we only have a first name


----------



## kirstabelle

Boumpa said:


> It's a boy! Anyone have any good boy names? We are struggling?

I'm on Team Pink now, so you can borrow any of my faves :) They are Soren, Miles and Lucas. 

I found thinking of boy names really hard, good luck and congrats on your beautiful baby boy!

ETA and if you do have any at all, or some that you quite like but maybe aren't perfect, I really like the feature on the baby name wizard website called sibling names. It really helps find names that are similar to ones you already like. And you can put in girls names you like to find boy name suggestions :)


----------



## DessyMarie

kirstabelle said:


> Boumpa said:
> 
> 
> It's a boy! Anyone have any good boy names? We are struggling?
> 
> I'm on Team Pink now, so you can borrow any of my faves :) They are Soren, Miles and Lucas.
> 
> I found thinking of boy names really hard, good luck and congrats on your beautiful baby boy!
> 
> ETA and if you do have any at all, or some that you quite like but maybe aren't perfect, I really like the feature on the baby name wizard website called sibling names. It really helps find names that are similar to ones you already like. And you can put in girls names you like to find boy name suggestions :)Click to expand...



I just realized, it looks like we're both having girls and are due the same day :p, any names picked out?


----------



## EternalWait

We are team......... Yellow :( baby kept it's legs crossed and hid under my belly button... So we are gonna book a private scan for as soon as possible... A lil upset- I really wanted to know!


----------



## ChezTunes

EternalWait said:


> We are team......... Yellow :( baby kept it's legs crossed and hid under my belly button... So we are gonna book a private scan for as soon as possible... A lil upset- I really wanted to know!

I felt like this... :hugs: Our private scan is booked for the 17th!


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats ladies. All the gender are rolling in.

Ukgirl seems so far away still doesnt it. 

Down to 12days now :). nearly single digits :).. 

Looking forward to finding out SM's baby sex tomorrow :) xx


----------



## ukgirl23

it does cherrybump!! It's only 18 days away now but it feels like an eternity, I'm trying to find things to fill up my days so they go quicker. I know the night before my scan I wont be able to sleep lol, it's like early xmas for us! 

Thank you for everyones replies, re-intuition, I feel like this baby is a boy, however, I felt like my daughter was a boy and even though she can be a bit of a tom boy at times, she is most defo a girl! lol. x


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats on team pink our girls name we had picked out was athena jean-grace we have a thing when it comes to a names we have an angelica anastasia and an alice lol heck the 2 names for a boy that dh is stuck on are adam and abel but that is for his middle name


----------



## Sass827

12 days til our day cherry! It does seem like forever! 
Bou- is this your first baby, or do you have other baby names in your house?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Mine's on the 26th. :)

2 weeks tomorrow! Eeeee.


----------



## cupcaker

It's a BOY for me today, and I couldn't be happier :happydance::happydance::blue:


----------



## ukgirl23

CupcakeBaby said:


> Mine's on the 26th. :)
> 
> 2 weeks tomorrow! Eeeee.

MINE TOO!!! :D 

congrats on team blue cupcake!!! xx :happydance:


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats cupcake


----------



## EternalWait

I have booked a private scan for tomorrow :) I WILL know the gender, whether this lo likes it or not! Then there is a massive baby store closing down Sunday so everything is on sale, and tomorrow afternoon I am buying my new 'baby friendly' sized car! Suddenly it all seems so... Crazy!


----------



## Ready4BabyOne

Oops! Looks like I am listed twice (the 26th and 29th). The 26th is correct. Thanks!!


----------



## littlesteph

Ready4BabyOne said:


> Oops! Looks like I am listed twice (the 26th and 29th). The 26th is correct. Thanks!!

ok i'll change that now :)


----------



## Cherrybump

:) the 26th is my little brother birthday lol x


----------



## nyllioness

Congrats everyone!


----------



## EternalWait

Yay! Scan in 2 and half hours! And hopefully this time we will cone away knowing the actual sex!! Looking forward to this one :)


----------



## ukgirl23

Good luck!! Xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Good to SM today she has her scan sooon xxx


----------



## too_scared

Less than 3 hours now... eek!!! :happydance::dance:


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck too_scared :) xx


----------



## too_scared

Thanks!! I really hope baby cooperates and we get a good picture of their face. We only have a picture from my 8 week scan so far. DH really wants something to show off! :haha: Our little 8 week jellybean just won't work. We need a new one :) 

Also, I really hope we get a potty shot! I really want to know!


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Good to SM today she has her scan sooon xxx

Thanks Cherry :hugs: we are having a Boy :happydance: will now be wishing away the next 11 days till your scan :hugs:


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## nimbec

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Smanderson

staceyj83 said:


> Congrats




nimbec said:


> Congratulations!!!

Thanks ladies, we're so happy to know and to have seen him again :cloud9:


----------



## EternalWait

Private scan was well worth the money- baby still hid as much as possible but the lady was amazing and finally able to tell us we are team pink!


----------



## Smanderson

EternalWait said:


> Private scan was well worth the money- baby still hid as much as possible but the lady was amazing and finally able to tell us we are team pink!

Congrats on team pink :hugs: amazing how relaxed the private scans are compared to NHS :thumbup:


----------



## MummyPony

Our technician at NHS scan was lovely but she did tell us off for having had a private scan at 17weeks. She said they don't look as much at the anatomy...I was a little like well uh yeah it was just a gender scan!


----------



## nimbec

Congrats eternalwait!! Yey!!


----------



## Smanderson

MummyPony said:


> Our technician at NHS scan was lovely but she did tell us off for having had a private scan at 17weeks. She said they don't look as much at the anatomy...I was a little like well uh yeah it was just a gender scan!

We had a lovely tech for our 12 week scan too but they are pushed for time and i felt anxious cos out pudding was in an awkward position but today i felt like time wasnt an issue and just felt relaxed.

To be fair, i was petrified at 12 week scan in case there was nothing in there and this time we heard the hb at midwife a couple of days ago so all round less stress :thumbup:

Defo wont be telling them about the private scan now though LOL :thumbup:


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats another blue and pink!!!


----------



## xxVickyxx

12 hours til my gender scan!!!!! Aaarrgghh am sooo excited and nervous all at the same time!! Don't think I will be able too sleep tonight!! Hoping baby co-operates!!! Xx


----------



## missmiylove

found out on the 7th im having a baby girl !
what i wanted!


----------



## too_scared

Add another blue to the list for us! :happydance::dance::wohoo::yipee:

Congratulations to the ladies who found out today!


----------



## littlesteph

congrats to everyone who found out the genders today.

team pink still have some catching up to do


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats ladies


----------



## Smanderson

Congratulations Too scared on team blue and Missmiylove on team pink :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats ladies :D x


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww check you all out finding your genders lol. I'm 19 weeks today which means i have 10 days to go yipeee :) xxx


----------



## ChezTunes

Eek, 6 more sleeps for us! Hoping to confirm that "_maybe_" into an certain :blue:

Congrats to all that have found out and GL to anyone finding out soon! :flow:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

2 weeks today until we have our scan :happydance: x


----------



## Vidal0123

Congrats on all the recent Gender scans!!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

3 days till ours! Although it's not likely to find out the gender until the following week unless I'm lucky. =(


----------



## xxVickyxx

Well we are team :blue: :cloud9: I was hoping for a girl but I am over the moon with my baby boy, my 2 boys will be sooo close!!! And we finally agreed on a name, he will be Joshua!! Roll on April xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Vicky :flower: x


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations on team blue Vicky! :)


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## cckarting

up to 28 boys & 15 girls! wow hoping to add more pink tues :)


----------



## MummyPony

Wow that's still a lot of blue!!!


----------



## littlesteph

hehe pinks defently have some catching up to do :D


----------



## Sparklegirl

just 3 more days... cant wait!!!!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

It'll finally be my scan day tomorrow. Feels like I've been waiting forever. I keep getting a girl vibe for my bump so we'll see, hopefully.


----------



## cckarting

i'm right along with you i love lucy! tomorrow at 1, feeling pink!


----------



## Cherrybump

Wooo i down to 9 days now :).

And im now 19weeks and 1day :). Nearly half way through and its stinking int alot more. As i feel loads more flutters and pops :). 

CC so excited to find out what your having good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## littlesteph

:haha: had to read that twice then saw i was seeing things when i read stinking hehe. 
i know what you meant though. :)
it is really starting to sink in now, every time i feel kicks and movement it makes me smile.
it really sunk in yesturday as we brough a travel sytem pram from babies r us.



Cherrybump said:


> Wooo i down to 9 days now :).
> 
> And im now 19weeks and 1day :). Nearly half way through and its stinking int alot more. As i feel loads more flutters and pops :).
> 
> CC so excited to find out what your having good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Conundrum

Did not know for sure if they would go ahead with our gender scan, but we found out today that we are expecting a little girl.:happydance:


----------



## cckarting

congrats conundrum!


----------



## Conundrum

cckarting said:


> congrats conundrum!

Thank you so much, lol, I cannot stop grinning. Too happy at the moment.


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## Smanderson

congratulations conundrum :hugs: time to hit the shops :thumbup:


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations on your little girl :)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Congratulations to all the recent finder-outers! 

I'm so excited for your ultrasound CC! But you know that already. :haha:

2 Days for me, Wednesday at 8am! Soo early and I can't even have a tea on my way. :coffee: Booooo. I plan to roll outta bed and go lol.


----------



## Conundrum

Thank you all for the well wishes!! As for shopping that might have to wait until the grand-mothers are done:haha:. It is the first girl out of four grand-boys, and I have been warned to start expecting gifts this coming week. With a large male dominated family, this might be fun:dohh:, lol.

ILoveYouZandT: Good luck on your scan:happydance:


----------



## Smanderson

Conundrum said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes!! As for shopping that might have to wait until the grand-mothers are done:haha:. It is the first girl out of four grand-boys, and I have been warned to start expecting gifts this coming week. With a large male dominated family, this might be fun:dohh:, lol.
> 
> ILoveYouZandT: Good luck on your scan:happydance:

Aw thats so sweet and super handy :flower: good idea to hold off on the shopping :thumbup:

We have similar in that this is the first boy on my side since my dad but SIL has 2 boys so lots of hand me downs too :happydance::happydance: cant wait to see all the cute clothes :haha: dont think i can hold off the shopping much longer :haha: :wohoo:


----------



## Conundrum

Smanderson said:


> Conundrum said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes!! As for shopping that might have to wait until the grand-mothers are done:haha:. It is the first girl out of four grand-boys, and I have been warned to start expecting gifts this coming week. With a large male dominated family, this might be fun:dohh:, lol.
> 
> ILoveYouZandT: Good luck on your scan:happydance:
> 
> Aw thats so sweet and super handy :flower: good idea to hold off on the shopping :thumbup:
> 
> We have similar in that this is the first boy on my side since my dad but SIL has 2 boys so lots of hand me downs too :happydance::happydance: cant wait to see all the cute clothes :haha: dont think i can hold off the shopping much longer :haha: :wohoo:Click to expand...


Congratulations on your boy:hugs:, and I know! Holding off will be hard, but hopefully once the storage in our house becomes nonexistent it may be beneficial. Might have to sneak out with the credit card sometime next week for an outfit or two- it might help with shopping craze.:haha:

It is amazing that we have the same EDD! Cannot wait until the 23rd:happydance:


----------



## cckarting

thanks i love! i'll be sure to update as soon as were done with our scan!


----------



## Vidal0123

I have a sono tomorrow morning, EXCITED to see my boy!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck cckarting and everyone else havign there scans today and congrats to everyone who had theirs yesterday!! we are in the 2 weeks countdown to ours now! 13 days to go! :D xx


----------



## Laura91

Sorry I haven't updated! We found out on Friday we're team pink :pink: x


----------



## ukgirl23

Congratulations Laura!!! xxx


----------



## lolabear

My Countdown begins! 48 hours and counting till our gender scan!!! woop am so excited I can't sit still or concentrate. so convinced it's a boy! otherwise be a shock if it's girl! but of course happy with a little prince or princess! :happydance:


----------



## Leamarasmall

Wow a lot of boys, only 6 days till I find out, still have a huge feeling its a girl :) will defo update Monday afternoon x


----------



## staceyj83

Congrat


----------



## Sally_D

Congrats to all of you for your pinks n blues 

My appointment got pre-poned and I had my US today..However, still dont know the gender....Discovered a few days ago that it really means a lot to my DH to stay on team yellow..although the suspence is killing, i hv decided to respect this wish of his. So team yellow we are..only find out next April!


----------



## I Love Lucy

My scan is today at 5 PM. I feel like I have to wait forever. I'm feeling pretty strongly about it being a girl. I'm going to feel a bit silly if it's a boy since I'm not having boy vibes at all.


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks hun :hugs: we having storage issues too as our spare room (future babys room) is full of old and new tiles and bits for the bathroom :dohh: we really need to clear it out so we can get started :happydance:

We are going to pick out a coming home from hospital outfit for the pudding this weekend :cloud9: so excited to get started :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg thanks steph. ive just re-read what i posted was meant to say sinking in i think haha. just having an off week with having the cold. 

CC any news on the gender yet? xxx


----------



## Piggie669

HAD My scan this morning. Cant believe my intuition was correct.. I am so excited.
 



Attached Files:







262127_4911179097767_897797158_n.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 21









558898_4911178257746_789824188_n.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 17









406798_4911178937763_136436119_n.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## justmesap

I had my scan yesterday morning...we're having a girl!:happydance: Just as we've suspected, so we're very excited.
I have to go back for a second scan though, the sonographer said she wasn't able to see the structure of her heart because she was lying on her stomach, but everything else was fine. She seemed very active throughout the whole scan, which apparently made it a bit difficult and took longer than usual.

Hopefully I'll have the follow up scan soon and everything else will be fine :)


----------



## Vidal0123

I had an 18 week sono today. Baby is measuring 19 weeks and weighs 9 oz. He looks helthy and has some form of cleft lip. But I am ok with that because my DH has it. I love this baby boy so much, More and more each day! We will have another scan in 4 weeks.


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations to the ladies who found out today! :happydance:


----------



## Ready4BabyOne

Lots of boys so far! It would be fun to keep a running tally of each and boys and girls and due dates and see if there's any trend :)


----------



## cckarting

well i'm not adding to the lack of color, were team blue!


----------



## staceyj83

congrats ladies


----------



## littlesteph

Cherrybump said:


> Omg thanks steph. ive just re-read what i posted was meant to say sinking in i think haha. just having an off week with having the cold.
> 
> CC any news on the gender yet? xxx

I'll let you off then lol.
to be honset i can't saying my spelling is really bad, i'm forever writing the wrong word :) 
hope you feel better soon


----------



## littlesteph

Piggie669 said:


> HAD My scan this morning. Cant believe my intuition was correct.. I am so excited.

what was your intuition, i'm no good at telling from scans


----------



## littlesteph

So far we have 
29 blues. 18 pinks and 3 yellows


----------



## Steph82

Dan'O was team blue as well (she announced it in another thread) :thumbup:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Mine is tomorrow at 8am. Ugghhhhh. I'm so nervous and anxious. I was trying my best not to think about it, but it's getting more and more difficult to forget. 

I'm worried I'm going to see a penis and then know it's a boy without the tech telling me haha.


----------



## MrsM423

Add me to the list please I have a early gender scan at 15 weeks and 1 day on Nov 18th!!!!! So hoping we can find out, super excited!:happydance:


----------



## cckarting

looks like my scan date should have been yesterday lol! we had quite the rush of pink haha!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I am team :blue:


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## Conundrum

:happydance:Congratulations to all who found out today, and good luck for those who find out tomorrow.:happydance:


----------



## Sass827

Congrats everyone!


----------



## cckarting

Congrats Lucy!


----------



## ukgirl23

Congrats lucy and cckarting xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Congrats lucy and cckarting xxx


----------



## Breezeway

Well ladies, had our scan this past Monday. My whole family wanted a girl, since my house is full of 3 teenage boys n a 12 yr old daughter. I prayed for a girl, tho instincts said boy! Guess instincts overrode prayers! It's a BOY! I started crying immediately, so sad it wasn't a girl, now after a whole day went by, tons of tears n angry moments later. I'm Happy! Tho we also have to go back, since the tech couldn't get a good pic of the heart. Hoping that's not code for something being wrong.... Wishing n praying for the best, hope Mr Man Upstairs grants me that wish! Congrats ladies


----------



## ChezTunes

Breezeway said:


> Well ladies, had our scan this past Monday. My whole family wanted a girl, since my house is full of 3 teenage boys n a 12 yr old daughter. I prayed for a girl, tho instincts said boy! Guess instincts overrode prayers! It's a BOY! I started crying immediately, so sad it wasn't a girl, now after a whole day went by, tons of tears n angry moments later. I'm Happy! Tho we also have to go back, since the tech couldn't get a good pic of the heart. Hoping that's not code for something being wrong.... Wishing n praying for the best, hope Mr Man Upstairs grants me that wish! Congrats ladies

Don't worry, we had to go back for the heart measurements. Honestly, if there was something wrong, they'd 100% tell you! :flower: Sorry about your disappointment at first... A lot of people feel that way and kudos to you for admitting it. :hugs:

Congrats to eveyone who has found out so far... 3 more sleeps for our private scan. :happydance: Let's turn that "_maybe_" into a "*definitely*" :blue:


----------



## nimbec

Congratulation everyone! I've got 20wk scan next week and will be asking for confirmation just to be sure however I'll be amazed if they change mind after what I saw on the scan he he ;)


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats CCkarting and everyone else who have just found out.

Week today for my scan YAY!!!


----------



## staceyj83

Comgrats all


----------



## Sass827

<3 breeze. I'm so scared that they will say girl, and I will really cry so hard. Think the us techs are used to it? I don't want them to think I'm a jerk. I hate being judged.


----------



## cckarting

it'll be ok sass! i'm sure their use to it, happy or sad! I was so proud of myself i made it to the car before crying!


----------



## Sass827

You are so much stronger than me cc. I'm a total woosie. I could totally picture myself having a full blown anxiety attack on the table and throwing up in the exam room. How do I brace myself for this?!
So I'll share a bit of my cause- DH looks at e the other say and goes, "oh my god, your bbs are so big! (I've one from a b to a d already!)" and I reply, "yes, in 6th grade". His face falls and he says, "this better be a boy."


----------



## cckarting

haha. I had it a bit easier, my dh didn't care what we had. He wanted a girl but said it didn't matter if we had another boy, he was just happy we could have another baby! So knowing he wasn't disappointed helped, and i took my boys with me and didn't want to upset them either crying in the office to think i didn't want him. I am feeling better today still, i'm sure i might cry again sometime, but i am happy i feel this baby was ment to be even if it is a boy! we tried for almost a year and a half with nothing, and then my dh won his first race and we conceived that night after celebrating! So I feel like this baby was ment to be a part of our family. Plus my dh isn't against having 1 more in the future sometime, it's me that's not sure lol.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Breezeway said:


> Well ladies, had our scan this past Monday. My whole family wanted a girl, since my house is full of 3 teenage boys n a 12 yr old daughter. I prayed for a girl, tho instincts said boy! Guess instincts overrode prayers! It's a BOY! I started crying immediately, so sad it wasn't a girl, now after a whole day went by, tons of tears n angry moments later. I'm Happy! Tho we also have to go back, since the tech couldn't get a good pic of the heart. Hoping that's not code for something being wrong.... Wishing n praying for the best, hope Mr Man Upstairs grants me that wish! Congrats ladies

I cried about being team :blue: at first too. It was just so unexpected since I wasn't getting boy vibes at all. I had just been planning more for a girl I guess since that's what I thought I was having. I'm glad to hear you're feeling better about having a boy though. I'm much more excited about it today. I CANNOT wait to do the nursery. 

Hope everything goes well when you go back in for your appointment.


----------



## DessyMarie

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Mine is tomorrow at 8am. Ugghhhhh. I'm so nervous and anxious. I was trying my best not to think about it, but it's getting more and more difficult to forget.
> 
> I'm worried I'm going to see a penis and then know it's a boy without the tech telling me haha.

Did you finally get your girl?! Or is it another beautiful boy? :)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Like I figured, the tech wouldn't confirm it but did let us know while she was measuring the legs that we were basically looking at the gender lol. It was very obvious to me there was no penis, but until it's confirmed I can't let myself get excited.. Ok, I want to go shopping. This is probably worse than plainly not knowing! Now I just have to speculate and wonder for about a week hahaha!

CC, you're sooo much stronger than me. I did throw up this morning. When she asked if we were wanting to know the gender my heart started racing so fast I thought it was going to explode!! I was shaking and just simply freaking out. But I saw there and looked at the "potty shot" and calmed down.

We'll see though, not 100% at all. I've told friends and family I'm about 90% sure. On here I've said about 75% sure. But I think I'm going to dwindle it down to about 50% for less disappointment. Haha.


----------



## JessicaM123

just found out im having a BOY! :blue::blue:


----------



## cckarting

really hope you get your princess i love! dh said he had a dream about our little man last night. He said he was late for the delivery and looking for our room and saw our beautiful baby with blond spiky hair and he was gorgeous, and gave him butterflies when he saw him. I'm ready for april to be here already to see what the babes looks like!


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats on all the new coloured bumps!! A week to mine :) 

Did anyone dream the correct gender?

I cried in first pregnancy because it was a girl!!


----------



## cckarting

i had dreams this one was a girl, so my dreams were wrong!


----------



## ukgirl23

I hear that the old wives tale was that if you dream of a girl you are having a boy and visa versa, I've heard so many conflicting gender theories though so I'm confused lol xx


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats 50% of my dreams were right the 50 he was a she


----------



## imaswimmer2

I only dreamed of having a girl but he's a little boy


----------



## I Love Lucy

I had dreams of having both a boy and a girl. I dreamed more about having a girl though. My baby is a little boy though, not a girl. I actually think dreams might be based a lot on our own desires or things people say. I dreamed about having twin on two different occasions just because DH said something about twins. Definitely only one in there.


----------



## Sparklegirl

i have my gender scan 2morrow :happydance: any last guesses???

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1300859-update-so-excited-gender-scan-2morrow-last-guesses-plse-plse.html


----------



## littlesteph

wow away for pretty much a day and had 4 pages to catch up on.
congrats to everyone whos found out baby's gender.


----------



## littlesteph

Ok tally for today
:blue: 34 :pink: 18 and :yellow: 3


----------



## littlesteph

Sparklegirl said:


> i have my gender scan 2morrow :happydance: any last guesses???
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1300859-update-so-excited-gender-scan-2morrow-last-guesses-plse-plse.html

I think it could be a girl


----------



## ukgirl23

I think girl too xx


----------



## kirstabelle

littlesteph said:


> Ok tally for today
> :blue: 34 :pink: 18 and :yellow: 3

Wow! Boys are almost double the number of girls!


----------



## littlesteph

yea, i think boys are defently going to be winning this one :D


----------



## Piggie669

ukgirl23 said:


> I'm part of an april baby thread and so far all are girls bar one boy x

I am due in April as well with a Boy ..... :D


----------



## Piggie669

littlesteph said:


> Piggie669 said:
> 
> 
> HAD My scan this morning. Cant believe my intuition was correct.. I am so excited.
> 
> what was your intuition, i'm no good at telling from scansClick to expand...

Throughout all of this I said I was having a boy.. and sure enough I am team blue :D


----------



## littlesteph

Piggie669 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piggie669 said:
> 
> 
> HAD My scan this morning. Cant believe my intuition was correct.. I am so excited.
> 
> what was your intuition, i'm no good at telling from scansClick to expand...
> 
> Throughout all of this I said I was having a boy.. and sure enough I am team blue :DClick to expand...

:D intuition did pay off you then. 
i'll update you on the list now :)


----------



## DessyMarie

With my first pregnancy I had dreams it was a girl... I also wanted a girl and she was a girl

This time I had dreams it was a boy... I wanted a boy but we think it's another girl. (she only opened her legs as the tech was telling us we couldn't find out, and I don't think I seen a penis anywhere, and she said the same but said she couldn't ay for sure) ... So I do think some women have instinct but I think some women also have dreams on a bit of personal desire.


----------



## Amy_T

I have my 20 week scan today, obviously we had the private scan a few weeks ago but can't wait to see if my little miss is still a healthy little miss!!


----------



## MummyPony

Good luck Amy!


----------



## Cherrybump

im down to 5 days to go now :) eeek! getting so slow now. 

Since i fell pregnant i always wanted a boy and have a strong feel it may be so we'll find out wednesday hopefully if baby show us the goods.

Also when i lie down my bump is getting harder each time :) but when i stand up all you see is my wobbly bits :( can't wait for the to define up lol x


----------



## Sparklegirl

2 more hours to go :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Sass827

I'm with you cherry! The days are going by so slowly! 
Good luck Amy and sparkle!


----------



## littlesteph

Sparklegirl said:


> 2 more hours to go :happydance: :cloud9:

How did your scan go?


----------



## Sparklegirl

Im very happy to anounce that we are team.....

























:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink: :cloud9:


----------



## littlesteph

woop woop another girl on the list :D congrats


----------



## Smanderson

Congrats on team pink Sparklegirl :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats hun.

Today went pretty fast im so glad its friday tomorrow :) xx


----------



## ChezTunes

Congratulations (again) on Team :pink:

2 more sleeps for me! :happydance:


----------



## Scarletvixen

Both last wks scan and this wks scan baby refused to show us gender!
Got another MCA scan on thursday next wk failing that im going to have to book a gender scan! xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Congrats on team pink sparkle!!! xx 

Cherry.. not long til we get ours!! 11 days for me <3 Canny wait! xx


----------



## Cherrybump

whoop bring it on :) xx


----------



## Amy_T

Everything was perfect  she was being a bit uncooperative and didn't want to open her legs though, sonographer guessed girl but said on his opinion alone he wouldn't go shopping for pink!!


----------



## Jenny_J

I have my scan on monday, I really hope they get a clear shot and baby gives us a flash.


----------



## Cherrybump

It's coming in a little faster now wish im happy about until Tuesday get here then ill be a baby of nerves. Even though i know baby is growing. I love feeling my belly now whiling lying down (super hard) and if i sit up right i can feel those flutter every so often :) and a few pops lol. 

BRING ON WEDNESDAY!!!


----------



## littlesteph

I love feeling baby move it's such a great feeling even when it dose catch me off gaurd


----------



## too_scared

I think the best thing in the world is to lay in bed at night before I go to sleep and feel the kiddo moving away in there. <3


----------



## Sass827

Our Doppler arrived last night and DH is loving finding the baby. Now we know it's ok, I'm already all nerves to find out if it's a boy. Oh man do I hope so! Bring on Wednesday!


----------



## ChezTunes

Woo, it's almost here! :happydance:

1 more sleep. We should know 100% if we are indeed :blue: tomorrow, appointment is @ 11:20AM!! (UK)


----------



## lpjkp

Can I join? We've got a private gender scan at 17+0 next Saturday 24th November...no idea whether we'll be team blue or team pink!!!x Only 8 days to go!


----------



## Sass827

GL Jenny and chez! Lucky ducks! Hope it goes wonderfully!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hiiii Lpjkp!! xxx Welcome :) xx

10 day's to goooooooo!! woo!


----------



## littlesteph

Hello to all the new ladies thats have joined. I think it's only the one today so hello lpjkp. 

good luck to everyone whos finding out the genders in the next few days.
i'm going to do another tally on sunday, but the girls still have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## sugaree13

I have to go back next week for my OB's 20 week scan (due to post-hurricane issues appointments are being moved around and they are still short staffed and we got bumped back a week due to scheduling conflicts :cry:)

We went to a private scan because after 6 weeks with no scans/of anticipation I could not wait any more (and i was uber hormonal and distraught over the 7 more days of waiting :lol:)

Baby is DEFINITELY a boy. :blue: He felt the need to flash us when she was checking. lol Spread his legs and rolled so all we saw was feet and boy parts. (the ultrasound tech even called him a show off. hehe)

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/532096_612673976434_1806528707_n.jpg


----------



## Sass827

Oh congrats sugar!


----------



## staceyj83

congrats


----------



## Smanderson

Sugaree congrats on team blue :hugs: love that he flashed you all :haha: cheeky :flower:


----------



## Dosey

Found out today at our 20 week scan that we are having a BOY! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## staceyj83

congrats woohoo boys are kicking butt


----------



## Smanderson

Congrats Dose incredible this is the month of boy scans :haha:


----------



## MummyPony

Woah so many more boys!!! Congrats everyone


----------



## Vidal0123

36 boys so far and 19 girls.


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations to the ladies who found out today! :happydance:


----------



## MrsM423

Ahh 2 more days!!!!! I'm so stinkin excited!! Wow that's a ton of boys! I hope I can add to the boys ;)


----------



## Cherrybump

Boys are so ruling haha fingers crossed ill be adding to them.

Who has there scan on wednesday and what time is it at lol


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Its confirmed, we're having a girl!!! Im in shock but outrageously happy!


----------



## littlesteph

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Its confirmed, we're having a girl!!! Im in shock but outrageously happy!

Awww congrats


----------



## littlesteph

Can't believe we've made it to page 100 wow.


----------



## staceyj83

congrats on the girl woohoo a 100 pages and the month isnt done yet


----------



## nyllioness

Congrats to everyone! Also to you ILoveYouTandZ on getting your princess! And THANK YOU to littlesteph for keeping up with all of our bumps!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Thank you ladies! And congratulations to all have found out to date!


----------



## ChezTunes

Today's the day! :happydance: I'll be updating later... :flow:

GL to anyone else who has one upcoming!! :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

ILoveYouZandT - Congrats hun bet your well made up xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies if any of you are on the April babies 2013 thread could you please post there baby gender if you know if. Ive just had to compare both list and there was alot missing lol. My eyes are so fuzzing now :(. There's still loads without genders beside there names. Just incase ive missed again. xxxxx


----------



## DessyMarie

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Its confirmed, we're having a girl!!! Im in shock but outrageously happy!

Im SO happy for you! I was secretly rooting for you. You've been so patient and so caring about it. You wanted your girl but didn't make it a priority, and I admire that :) Your two boys are going to love to have a little sister to look out for! And gosh is she going to be beautiful!

And as for everyone else, I hope you all get your dream gender :)


----------



## Amour

God willing I found out on Tuesday.

I am so unbelievably excited.. Didn't think the day would actually come & I'm nearly there.. Whoooop!


----------



## Sass827

Omg znt! I am soooooooo over the moon for you! Are you just flipping out? Massive hugs! 
So excited to hear back for chez. Update us ASAP please! 
Cherry- I'm Wednesday too. 11:30 am east coast time. What time are you? 
Like you and mrs.m, I'm dying to be added to team blue. Fx for us all!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

DessyMarie said:


> ILoveYouZandT said:
> 
> 
> Its confirmed, we're having a girl!!! Im in shock but outrageously happy!
> 
> Im SO happy for you! I was secretly rooting for you. You've been so patient and so caring about it. You wanted your girl but didn't make it a priority, and I admire that :) Your two boys are going to love to have a little sister to look out for! And gosh is she going to be beautiful!
> 
> And as for everyone else, I hope you all get your dream gender :)Click to expand...

Aww thank you! That means a lot! :hugs: My midwife called to tell us and my husband was driving, and I started bawling my eyes out (lol!!!) I was so happy for someone to finally confirm what I saw. My husband got so confused and he's like "are you happy...?!?!" Hahahaha. I just nodded my head. And my older little guy kept asking why I was crying and my husband said "Mommy's happy!" and he's still like "But why are you crying?!' lol, it was so cute! Then my husband told my son he was getting his baby sister and his face lit up like crazy, and him and daddy high fived. :cloud9: Sooo cute lol. 



Sass827 said:


> Omg znt! I am soooooooo over the moon for you! Are you just flipping out? Massive hugs!
> So excited to hear back for chez. Update us ASAP please!
> Cherry- I'm Wednesday too. 11:30 am east coast time. What time are you?
> Like you and mrs.m, I'm dying to be added to team blue. Fx for us all!

I feel.. Blissful? No other way to describe it. I feel calm, and just darn good! I've felt she was a girl all along but couldn't let myself believe it after what happened with my second. My husband took our van today so I can't go shopping but I'm dying to go buy some pink things! Okay, more pink things as I already have some stuff lol!


----------



## Sass827

DO some online shopping! zulily.com has some great things for girls!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

That's funny, I came into this thread and before I scrolled down I had just clicked on the banner for zulily lol!!


----------



## lolabear

Update ladies!!! Still team yellow! Baby had legs tightly clamped shut sonographer got me to wiggle about and stubborn little thing would not uncurl but good thing is she got all measurements and healthly bean. She did say that if pushed she'd say 65 per cent girl! Do you think I'm ok to buy pink lol x


----------



## Amour

I'm soo worried I will not get a chance to peak the gender. I'm going to go to my appointment armed with orange juice and sweets to get baby moving if s/he decides to be difficult. I will probably cry if s/he is uncoperative. I hope the sonographer is patient and will try and help get baby moving for us to see. I wanted a private gender scan at 16 weeks but Mom & DH were totally against it and I had to wait the agonising 20 weeks to get a chance of finding out. But if baby is uncoperative I am getting my private scan with ot without Mom & DH's knowledge or 'permission' darn it lol


----------



## ChezTunes

Add another :blue: to that list, please! *IT'S A BOY*... and he wasn't so shy this time! :haha:


----------



## Smanderson

ChezTunes said:


> Add another :blue: to that list, please! *IT'S A BOY*... and he wasn't so shy this time! :haha:

Congrats Chez :hugs: must be something in the water all these blues :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

lolabear said:


> Update ladies!!! Still team yellow! Baby had legs tightly clamped shut sonographer got me to wiggle about and stubborn little thing would not uncurl but good thing is she got all measurements and healthly bean. She did say that if pushed she'd say 65 per cent girl! Do you think I'm ok to buy pink lol x

i wouldn't go out a buy pink just yet, is there a way you could get a private scan done see if baby shows you then


----------



## littlesteph

Amour said:


> I'm soo worried I will not get a chance to peak the gender. I'm going to go to my appointment armed with orange juice and sweets to get baby moving if s/he decides to be difficult. I will probably cry if s/he is uncoperative. I hope the sonographer is patient and will try and help get baby moving for us to see. I wanted a private gender scan at 16 weeks but Mom & DH were totally against it and I had to wait the agonising 20 weeks to get a chance of finding out. But if baby is uncoperative I am getting my private scan with ot without Mom & DH's knowledge or 'permission' darn it lol

i took sqash and and chocolate with me, he was so active after that really was not shy, when she didn't want him to move he did and when she wanted him to move he wouldn't


----------



## Sass827

Congrats chez! Any word from mrs. M?
Amour- I'm totally with you. Planning on bringing a can of soda just in case.


----------



## staceyj83

congrats on team blue


----------



## MrsHippo

How exciting, everyone finding out what they are having :D I have my scan TOMORROW!!!! at 9:30 eeekkk I am so excited...and nervous....I can't see myself being able to sleep tonight!!! I really hope our little one opens up so we can find out, I will be so dissapointed if I walk away not knowing :(


----------



## Cherrybump

Good luck for tomorrow Mrs Hippo.

Sass827 Mines is 1.30pm :) uk time lol So excited that is nearly finally here.


----------



## MrsM423

My appointment is at 2:15!! Oh my goodness I am so stinkin excited!!! What should I eat before the appointment? A orange, chocolate? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MummyPony

What's our new totals?


----------



## ChezTunes

MrsM423 said:


> My appointment is at 2:15!! Oh my goodness I am so stinkin excited!!! What should I eat before the appointment? A orange, chocolate? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

They told me to eat chocolate and drink a fizzy drink 20mins before my appointment but baby still didn't jiggle... :dohh: We still got the "money shot" though! :thumbup:

Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## MrsM423

It's a boy!!!!! Yay!!! We are so excited we are on team blue!!!:blue: The picture is pretty clear even at 15 weeks 1 day lol
 



Attached Files:







N_3.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## staceyj83

congrats


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats!!


----------



## ChezTunes

Ooooh, another :blue: CONGRATS!!


----------



## Smanderson

Congrats MrsM wow another boy :happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

Hi ladies it's sunday so like i said heres the tally so far.
team :blue: 39
team :pink: 20
team :yellow: 4


----------



## Sass827

Congrats mrsm! Good luck hippo. Oh cherry! I'm so nervous/ excited. I think there is 5 hours between us, right?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Oh my Sass it so close!! Ekkkk.


----------



## PigeonsSecret

We are having our gender scan on the 27th but we are going with team yellow.


----------



## whit.

I'll find out tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats MrsM x


----------



## Leamarasmall

Eeeeekkkk we find out today :D my appointments at 2.40 :) will update later everyone xx


----------



## nimbec

Good luck hun!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

congrats on baby blue. 
good luck for all scans today.


super excited and nervous hope baby shows the goods. you might be right sass lol i wish it were wednesday now xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats to all the ladies who have found out!

Can't believe we have double the amount of boys!

5 days for me - I am SOOO nervous/excited.

Got a feeling I'll be another blue! :)


----------



## Cherrybump

me to my finger crossed for a boy


----------



## MrsHippo

So I found out this morning and I'm team :pink: ahhh!!!! So happy :) can't stop smiling xx


----------



## ukgirl23

congratulations Mrshippo!! 

Cherrybump our turn is coming up fast now!! Mine is a week today! Eeeeek

congrats to all who found out and good luck to all having scans today xxxx


----------



## ChezTunes

Congrats to all who found out :pink: & :blue: 

Good luck to all the upcoming scans too! :flower:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Steph - I'm listed on 26th but my scan's on the 24th hun. :)

Sorry if I put the wrong to to start with. x


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations to all the ladies who have found out recently! :happydance:


----------



## staceyj83

MrsHippo said:


> So I found out this morning and I'm team :pink: ahhh!!!! So happy :) can't stop smiling xx

congrats


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats Mrs Hippo


----------



## Sass827

GL to whit and lea today! 
Congrats hippo! 
Cherry- don't know how I'm going to make it to Wednesday. Feels so far away still. If I get team pink, I'm going to be so bummed. Going to need some major hugs.


----------



## whit.

Thanks! Getting anxious.

Girls are amazing, by the way. :winkwink:


----------



## Leamarasmall

Scan went really well found out were team :pink: :D soooo happy xx


----------



## ukgirl23

congratulations Leamarasmall!! Little girls are gorgeous and no one should be ''bummed'' to be team pink, be grateful for your bundle regardless :) xx


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

ukgirl23 said:


> congratulations Leamarasmall!! Little girls are gorgeous and no one should be ''bummed'' to be team pink, *be grateful for your bundle regardless* :) xx

I'm sorry, but for someone who is going through gender disappointment, that comment is literally a slap in the face. I see you already have a son and daughter and are pregnant again, not all of us are so lucky to get one of each right off the bat. 

I have two boys, and cried nearly every day of this pregnancy until I found out I was finally going to have the daughter I wanted so darn badly. It's an absolute given that we're thankful for our baby's regardless of their gender, but sometimes it's hard to control the feeling of desire you have for one gender over the other. 

I'm sorry to be snappy, but I know a lot of people who haven't gone through it really have no idea how it feels. She is grateful for her baby, but she would really like a boy. She's not wrong to feel that way.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

/End rant.


----------



## ukgirl23

It's not my fault that I had a girl and a boy, it's 50/50 all I am saying is that a baby is a blessing no matter what the gender is. If you want a baby it shouldn't matter if it's a boy or a girl. I'm sorry if my post offended anyone but I was offended when I read that post and felt the need to say something. 
Also I never said her feelings were wrong, of course she has every right to be disappointed. I tried for all of my kids, If I had 2 girls and found out I was pregnant with a 3rd girl I would still be happy because a baby is a baby. I'm not going to feel bad for having one of each gender!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Come on ladies this is not the thread for debates like this ... please try and keep it nice for everyone in here :flower: x


----------



## Sass827

No body needs to judge. This isn't the place for that. Girls are great! I'd just rather not have one just yet. Down the line, sure. My scans in 2 days, so I have just 2 days more to wish. Please don't jump all over me for that. 
Thanks for describing it so eloquently ZnT. 
And if I am team pink, of course I will still be over the moon about having a baby, I'll just need lots of hugs. For some of you who know me well, I have a complicated back 
story, and I will need lots of hugs. If you hate me for it, so be it, just please keep it to yourself. Thanks. :flower:


----------



## ukgirl23

ok , well I went away and thought about it, and I shouldn't have jumped to being offended, I understand that all or many women wish one gender over another. I definitely was not judging you, but I also felt judged for having a child of each gender and being pregnant again. I know that after you find out what you are having and have had time to accept it you would be thrilled either way. I guess reading that you would be ''bummed'' to have a girl hit me because surely if you want a baby it doesn't matter what gender your baby is. Even if it wasn't the gender you prefer. Also I don't hate you at all :)


----------



## MummyPony

Congratulations on everyone's bumps!!!


----------



## Sass827

Thanks. I don't judge. I'm happy you're happy. I wish everyone could always have what they want. The word bummed was meant as a soft way to say scared out of my brains, terrified, overwhelmed, and needing many more hours with my therapist to figure out how to get even more of my life in order with a girl in it. 
The short story is that my MIL is in a cult and as been waiting or a female heir for about 50 years. She tried to put some female baby hex on me the first time I met her. she as boundary issues and as managed to make my SIL feel like she needs to leave the house so MIL can spend time with her baby and I'm terrified at what she will do to me, ESP if I have a girl. I've been working hard on setting boundaries and i Think I have made some progress recently, but I think a girl will push her back over the edge. And I just don't want to be made to feel like a wet nurse like SIL. :(


----------



## ukgirl23

aww sass your situation sounds horrible!! I took the word ''bummed'' in the wrong way so I'm sorry for that. My ex husband's mother was a bit weird too, she used to pretend my daughter was her baby and used to call herself mummy to her, she would come over and ignore me and just pick her up put her in the stroller and take her out.. it was hard, She called my DD fat and stopped letting me breastfeed so eventually I got a really bad blocked milk duct which caused an infection and I lost my breast milk. So I couldn't feed her anymore. I learned that people like them only have as much power as you allow them to have and she has no right to your baby, I had therapy too and our marriage broke down because of it so I hope you can get what you need to get through it xx


----------



## Sass827

Thanks. We do lots of therapy, for DH and myself to learn how to deal with his mom. I have learned that I have to be the force of change. DH isn't emotionally developed enough to handle it (bc he was raised by her) so I have grabbed the bull by the horns. I had 2 good talks with her last week, so I'm feeling a little better - finally. I just know after LO comes, there will be many incidents. I'll just have to hold firm and hope DH doesn't cave.
Your former mil sounds much like mine. She tries to say she is the mother of my nephew and take on the mothering responsibilities. It's so sick. I'm sorry you had to deal with it too. I know this will be a struggle no matter what. I just ave such a fear of team pink because I know how much she's been DYING for a girl for so long. In my dreams, LO 1 is a boy and I get all of my baby boundaries in place with him, then if lo2 or 3 is a girl, the boundary work will be much less. Know what I mean?


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh I get what you mean now I know a bit about it. I had a friend who had 3 girls and kept having babies in the hope for a boy and she was actually angry when she found out she was having another girl so it hits me the wrong way if you see what I mean.. Can't you cut your MIL out? x


----------



## Sass827

I have cut her off from me as much as I can (text, email, Facebook, not answering her calls) but she calls DH multiple times a week and I won't ever try to get in between the two of them. She's very co-dependent. 
So, I see her about 6 times a year for a few days at a time. It's very overwhelming. It's like a 3 day sleep over that feels like 10. Everyone is expected to conform, in thought and mannerisms. It's so weird. Im getting closer to a place where I can laugh at them and not let it affect me. I'm just not all the way there yet. 
But if she had her way, it would be 2 weeks per month, so for that I am pretty lucky. Sigh.


----------



## Cherrybump

i just skip the rant lol. Hormones ladies lol. Ohh I know ukgirl wednesday is nearly here in reach.

Congrats Mrshippo :) xx

Think ive missed out something to. I think it was to sass but i dont remember what now lol


----------



## Jenny_J

I had my scan today, and im team pink, im over the moon ad so is hubby :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Jenny x


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats Jenny!!


----------



## MrsM423

Jenny_J said:


> I had my scan today, and im team pink, im over the moon ad so is hubby :)

Congrats on your baby girl!!!:pink:


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Jenny!


----------



## littlesteph

CupcakeBaby said:


> Steph - I'm listed on 26th but my scan's on the 24th hun. :)
> 
> Sorry if I put the wrong to to start with. x

oopps sorry might have been my fault i'll change that now for you. x


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations to the ladies who found out today! :dance:


----------



## staceyj83

congrats on team pink


----------



## whit.

Found out today we're team :pink:

:happydance:


----------



## Smanderson

whit. said:


> Found out today we're team :pink:
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats on team pink :flower:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Woo!

Nice to see some pinks!!! We need to get those numbers evened out. :)

4 days for me.......eeeeeep.


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats nice to see more pink


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww Pinks are coming after the blues lol


----------



## Cherrybump

2 of my friends of facebook have just told me they think im having a girl lol. well we'll see tomorrow. Going to keep this thread open from my phone i think and post it right away :) eek x


----------



## littlesteph

lookig forward to finding out.

i think this may end up being a close one.


----------



## Amour

Scan today... Eeeeek!!

Just had sirloin steak and chips for lunch, hoping I don't put baby to sleep for this afternoon :-(

Super excited tho, sure I can wake LO up with some sweets and orange juice


----------



## Steph82

Good Luck Amour!

I tried the Orange juice for my scan and baby couldn't be bothered to wake up :haha:

But... we still got all our readings so no worries :winkwink:


----------



## ukgirl23

Cherry is your scan tomorrow? Omg it I thought it was friday for some reason!! Cannot wait to hear what youre having!! Goodluck xx

congrats to all the ladies who found out today and yesterday xxxx


----------



## whit.

Amour said:


> Scan today... Eeeeek!!
> 
> Just had sirloin steak and chips for lunch, hoping I don't put baby to sleep for this afternoon :-(
> 
> Super excited tho, sure I can wake LO up with some sweets and orange juice


Good luck! It took forever for us to get her to uncross her legs and I had to flip from side to side to back to side to side :haha: My ultrasound tech said next time to drink/eat something 30 minutes or so before the ultrasound because that's how long it takes to get to baby!


----------



## NatalieW

More pinks coming through. 

I've got my scan tomorrow. I think girl, hubby thinks boy and my daughter thinks boy too.


----------



## littlesteph

can't wait to hear what everyones having, it's so exciting.


----------



## Cherrybump

Has anyone found out there scans for today yet? xx


----------



## littlesteph

not that i've seen of hoping they have :)


----------



## Cherrybump

I hope so to
Wooo mines is tomorrow :) So excited :) Can't wait to find out either ukgirl lol x


----------



## Amour

Cherrybump said:


> Has anyone found out there scans for today yet? xx

Lady baby for me!


----------



## staceyj83

congrats


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats amour x


----------



## Sass827

Congrats amour! 19 more hours til mine. Ahhhh!


----------



## littlesteph

can't believe we are already over half way through the month.


----------



## ukgirl23

Todays the day cherrybump!!! 4 days to go til mine!! Xx goidluck to all getting scans today xx


----------



## Cherrybump

it defaintly is...whoooo. i think ive got 4hours to go lol. congrats amour


----------



## NatalieW

I am team blue!


----------



## Trix

My scan is on the 27th November and we're staying Team Yellow :)


----------



## Steph82

Congrats Natalie!!!! Looks like hubby and daughter were right :hugs:


----------



## Steph82

Cherrybump said:


> it defaintly is...whoooo. i think ive got 4hours to go lol. congrats amour

Can't wait to hear the results :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Natalie! And thanks for setting the tone for a hopefully very blue day! GL cherry! <3


----------



## Cherrybump

ok just out... i had to ask if they could see the sex of baby since i had a feeling she wasnt gonna. so she had a look and said she thinks its a girl since we could see no willy... so we're gonna say girl until proven another wise.. im on with that but i am lil gutted aint a boy...with all the girls tthi week i had a feeling i wss to lol..


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Cherry x


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats on team blue and team pink


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats CHerry!


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats cherry. Xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks ladies. do any of you know if you gey another scan or is that it until baby is norn


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Generally no you don't get another scan, not in the UK anyway x


----------



## Amy_T

Congratulations to everyone who has found out - girls are catching up slowly! 

cherry - nope, unless there are any problems or you pay for a private scan, that's it until you meet bubs!


----------



## NatalieW

No more scans. I've got two more booked because of diabetes to check the growth of the baby.


----------



## too_scared

In Canada the *only* scan you get is the 20 week one. :wacko: Some doctors will do another one later on to check growth. My doctor is sending me for one between 28 and 32 weeks. 

I had to get a private scan to find out the gender because they won't tell in our area.


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats cherry xx 

you only get 1 scan unless there are issues unfortunately in the UK it says on my scan letter that if they cant determine the sex they wont rebook the scan :( You can pay for an extra scan though if you want but in my area thats £150 :/ xx


----------



## Sass827

Cherry i caught the pink bug too. Totally in shock.


----------



## littlesteph

congrats to the ladies you found out today

cherry - you don't less baby is not growing the way your midwife likes, or if baby seems to be small.


----------



## Smanderson

Congrats Sass :flower: looks like pinks are catching up :thumbup:


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations to all the ladies who have found out recently!


----------



## staceyj83

congrats sass


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats sass


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats sass. I do think this week is going to be the girls week lol. 

Thanks ladies. i thought that was the case lol Ryan's mum thinks there is another one lol.
Got midwife next week looking forward to seeing her again.


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats sass :) xx


----------



## deray

Just found out I'm having a girl so excited and happy Congrats to all the other moms


----------



## Smanderson

Congrats Deray :flower: this really is girl week :haha:


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## littlesteph

girls still have some catching up to do, but the way this week is going i think they can do it


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats deray :)


----------



## lpjkp

Found out today I'm team blue!xxx


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## littlesteph

lpjkp said:


> Found out today I'm team blue!xxx

congrats, 
think i put you on the wrong day, as had you down for the 24th.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats lpj x


----------



## ukgirl23

congratulations!! xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Whoo congrats to the last 2 ladies. 

After having my scan yesterday, im a little shock at just how big this baby grows each time lol. Now i get to see the midwife next week. always like seeing her lol xxx


----------



## Rayah123

I had mine on the 16th and its team blue :):)


----------



## NatalieW

COngrats Rayah!


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## ukgirl23

Congrats Rayah!! 

My scan is slowly approaching.. its on monday eeeeeekk!! Xx


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats


----------



## CupcakeBaby

40 hours to go........eeeek.


----------



## Cherrybump

Not to long for the rest of the november scans whoo. Cant wait to here what your having ukgirl xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

eeeekk cherrybump it sounds weird but I've been excited for so long about the gendder but now the time the time is getting closer I'm terrified of there being something wrong. Now I'm getting more scared than excited lol!!


----------



## NatalieW

Ukgirl. I was very nervous walking into the scan room. No idea why?!


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you Natalie it's good to know I'm not the only one lol... I don't know why either, I wasn't half as nervous as I am now at the 12 week scan and that was the biggest one I guess lol xx


----------



## Cherrybump

I was nevous incase there the baby i seen on the screen at my 12 week scan wasnt there lol but she was and bigger than before lol 

It will be ok hun. Just keep picture that little beauty on the screen it will be here before we know it lol xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatalieW

Yes I had the same feelings Cherry.


----------



## littlesteph

i was quite scared when i walked in i kept thinking nothing was going to show up and baby wasn't really there depsite the fact i felt move before i went in, i was just so scared it was all a dream.


----------



## too_scared

I have found all of my medical scans to be very scary. My gender scan was pretty exciting because I had just had my anatomy scan a few weeks before so I was just going in to see baby and find out gender. :)


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh, this scan is our anatomy/gender scan so if anything is wrong this is the one where we find out.. Once the checks have been done I will feel so much better :)


----------



## too_scared

It took over 3 weeks for me to get results from my anatomy scan :wacko: I was assuming since the tech didn't put a rush on it or anything and the dr didn't call that all was ok. Luckily I had my next check up before my gender scan so I got the good results :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Do you get results?? lol i never knew that. Because normally when i went for a scan they'd tell us to go and wait back in the waiting room but this time there never never i was left bit confused. Ive got the midwife on the tuesday so i cant wait to see what she has in store lol i know ive gain weight. Ive nearly put a stone back on lol and i always measure my belly so ive not gain nothing in a few weeks now. 

Im now curious about the results lol. 

Ukgirl your day closer... which day is it you have you scan again? xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh no Inthouht they just done the scan and told you then and there if anything was wrong :( I dont want to have to wait for our results. mine is monday cherrybump! Eeeeeekk!!


----------



## MummyPony

They told us at our 20 week scan everything was fine, we didn't have to wait for any results


----------



## ispeakinsongs

just one week to go till our scan now, so excited!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

19.5 hours........eeeeeeep.

I'm really anxious.

Of course I'm over the moon about finding out the gender, but I'm still so worried something will be wrong. :(


----------



## NatalieW

CupcakeBaby said:


> but I'm still so worried something will be wrong. :(

Welcome to the world of parenting!!!

Its natural to be worried but try not to be x


----------



## Amy_T

You don't wait for results in the uk, they tell you there and then if they see anything that's not right, often calling in colleagues for second opinions.... I've been there unfortunately. X


----------



## Cherrybump

Ohh i see lol mines was fine.

Ohh not to long now ukgirl :) xx


----------



## littlesteph

i'm pretty worried about my midwife appointment next friday. i've only put on 2lbs 1 of which i keep losing. so i guess really i've only put on a pound, i know by now it's meant to be a bit then that at least.


----------



## too_scared

I didn't get results because the tech did it, there was no radiologist or doctor present. The tech takes the pictures and sends them to the radiologist and then the radiologist sends the report to my doctor. They don't tell us anything at all. The tech told me to expect the report back to my doctor in 10 business days but it took a few more days than that. I called my doctor and was told "everything looks ok" and then the following week I had my check up and he gave me a bit more detail, like heart looks good, growth is on track, that sort of thing. It is really sucky that it is done that way here. I spent a lot of time having to tell myself that since the tech didn't put a rush on anything that everything must be ok. It was still stressful for us for a while after our anatomy scan. :(


----------



## too_scared

littlesteph said:


> i'm pretty worried about my midwife appointment next friday. i've only put on 2lbs 1 of which i keep losing. so i guess really i've only put on a pound, i know by now it's meant to be a bit then that at least.

My doctor told me not to worry about the amount of weight I am gaining. (unless it is crazy and I am ballooning up!) He said as long as your fundal height is measuring well and baby is growing like he should then everything is fine. 

Your bump seems to be growing nicely so I don't think you have anything to worry about :)


----------



## littlesteph

thats good to hear. i'm a first timmer so worry about things like that, i'm sure he's fine as he dose like to wiggle, he's more active as i go to sleep though.


----------



## too_scared

I'm a first timer too and I worry about EVERYTHING! Haha! Having had 2 miscarriages before this little boy I am nearly constantly worried. I am doing better since having my anatomy scan and especially now that I can feel my little guy all the time. 

My kiddo is very active when I am going to sleep too <3 I also notice that he is quite active when I get up to pee at night. I have been told we won't like that at all when our LO's get bigger! :haha: They say that our LO's will start keeping us up with all that movement.


----------



## littlesteph

i can see why your worried then.
i've only had one miscarriage but because it was so early doctors here don't count it as a pregnancy. 

yea i've heard the bigger they get the mpre they will keep us up. my little one already likes to sit on my bladder and then kicks me if my bladder gets to full.


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry for your loss. Any miscarriage is hard. :( My first one was a mmc that stopped growing at 8 weeks but I didn't find out until 10 weeks. My second one was chemical, I mc'd at 5 weeks. Both were very sad. 

My kiddo also gets my bladder too. It is a weird feeling! I think my guy is punching me because I know he is already head down :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Cupcake :flower: can't wait to find out what your having ... mine's on Sunday at 10am GMT :happydance: x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. :)

Our scan was incredible. 

All my dreams came true and we are having a beautiful little girl. :)

Bought her loads of pink already!!!


----------



## staceyj83

Congrats on the girl


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats cupcake, Girls are lovely :) x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awww congrats on the girly cupcake I am so so pleased for you :cloud9: x


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations Cupcake! A little girlie :) Awesome!


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats hun x


----------



## Sparklegirl

Congrats cupcake!!


----------



## ukgirl23

congratulations Cupcake!! xxx


----------



## Vidal0123

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So excited. Only one more sleep :) scan at 10am tomorrow :) x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Eeeee! Have fun MMM!!!!

Hope you manage some sleep tonight. I had millions of dreams last night before mine so now I'm knackered!


----------



## Sparklegirl

MissMummyMoo said:


> So excited. Only one more sleep :) scan at 10am tomorrow :) x

Goodluck tomorrow missmummymoo :flower:


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats Hun on team pink. Xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

A lovely bouncing baby boy for us again :cloud9: he is absolutely gorgeous :D x


----------



## too_scared

Yay!! Congratulations MMM!! :D So happy for you!


----------



## staceyj83

congrats


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yay!! Congrats MMM!!! Xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Congratulations.... its my turn today but Im have a stomach ache and feeling off :( hope I make it xx


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats on team blue. Xx


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats MissMummyMoo

Hope you feel better UKgirl.


----------



## littlesteph

Hi ladies. Sorry i havan't been online this weekend i havan't been well, just a cold but it dose just drain you. still not 100% but thought i'd come on and update the list.


----------



## NatalieW

hope you feel better soon littlesteph


----------



## littlesteph

Thank you NatalieW. sucks being ill and can't take anything for it.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats mmm! 
I felt bad ay of my scan too UK. Half nerves, half bronchitis. 
Hope you feel better too steph. Doctors have me antibiotics, sudafed, and I was surprised they gave me anything.


----------



## ispeakinsongs

we have our scan Friday, I am so excited :)


----------



## ukgirl23

hi all... we are team BLUE yay! xx


----------



## staceyj83

congrats


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats UK that's great news :D x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yay!! Congrats UKGirl.


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats UKgirl


----------



## Cherrybump

Im with you steph. Finally feeling a little better today. ive had the cold for 2 weeks this past weeks ive had throat ache and ear ache. Managed to get down to one ear of pain :( but i think i might be lucky to have none now but i still have stuffy/runny nose and cough:(. Hope you feel better soon to steph. I can even shout next customer loud enough for them to hear me yet :(

Whooo Ukgirl congrats on the little baby blue. Think thats us girls over lol ive got the midwife tomorrow :) and i got my self early shift at work so i can go to my app heehee


----------



## littlesteph

Sass827 said:


> Congrats mmm!
> I felt bad ay of my scan too UK. Half nerves, half bronchitis.
> Hope you feel better too steph. Doctors have me antibiotics, sudafed, and I was surprised they gave me anything.

thank you, 
hope you feel better too, must be bad here they give nothing unless you are bad or have some dort of infection


----------



## littlesteph

Cherrybump said:


> Im with you steph. Finally feeling a little better today. ive had the cold for 2 weeks this past weeks ive had throat ache and ear ache. Managed to get down to one ear of pain :( but i think i might be lucky to have none now but i still have stuffy/runny nose and cough:(. Hope you feel better soon to steph. I can even shout next customer loud enough for them to hear me yet :(
> 
> Whooo Ukgirl congrats on the little baby blue. Think thats us girls over lol ive got the midwife tomorrow :) and i got my self early shift at work so i can go to my app heehee

glad your feeling better too,
i wasn't half as bad as you just a really bloated nose that made it difficult to breath, my hubby took one look at me last night and told me that he was going to ring my work and tell i'm not going in as he knew if he let it for me to do then i would have just gone in to work rather then staying home and resting. at least now i don't have to worry about sneezing all over the customers :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I'm team :blue:


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats Cheryl x


----------



## Vidal0123

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## staceyj83

congrats


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats xx


----------



## justinmymind

We are hopefully finding out this friday!!! We are praying for a baby girl, but won't be upset if its a baby boy!!!

Congratulations to all of you that already know...


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Cheryl

Good luck Jimm x


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations Cheryl!


----------



## littlesteph

congrats :)


----------



## littlesteph

LO is moving around quite a but today, hubby got to feel him kick more then just then once as well. everytime he feels him kick he can't help but have a massive grin.

anyone one else find their LO moves round more one day and then not a lot the next?


----------



## ukgirl23

Yes my little man kicks lots one day then a day or two after hardly anything xxx


----------



## littlesteph

glad i'm not the only one, from what i heard before getting pregnant it was the same everyday. 
i think it depends on i've eatting, if i've eatten something that pretty sugary or he really likes then he goes to town on my belly :D


----------



## staceyj83

Oh my little man is lazy as heck i think its more how the baby is going to be my dd#1 was very lazy and she was an easy going baby dd#2 was all over the place day in day out and guess how she is now all over the place and in to everything


----------



## ukgirl23

Yeh my baby kicks more when I eat sugary stuff lol or drink cold water.. later on.. I forget which week it starts from.. you should feel movement everyday but at this stage its normal to get lots of kicks one day and not so much the next xxx


----------



## NatalieW

Mine is active mostly at 9pm and 5am. I can't have sugary food because of the diabetes. But he does go mental if a cat is purring on my stomach, he does rolly polys - i can;t work if he likes the cat or wants it off??


----------



## littlesteph

How is everybody doing?


----------



## MummyPony

24weeks tomorrow !!! :)


----------



## Cherrybump

My little girl is so active. if i sit up right i can feel her every so often. last night i had my hand on my belly and felt a kick or punch from the outside :) cant wait for that to happen lot more often :) xxx


----------



## staceyj83

Sleepy how are you


----------



## littlesteph

i'm getting quite tired too. dosen't matter how tired i am i always find it hard to sleep before 12am.


----------



## Amy_T

My little lady is incredibly active too, about 9pm every night she goes mad and has a little party, can see my bump moving about, its crazy.


----------



## littlesteph

the past 2 days mines been having a little party. havan't seen my belly move about yet but have seen baby kick me once, that was pretty cool, hubby was holding my belly at the the time so he got to see it as well


----------



## littlesteph

looks like boys won this one


----------



## Smanderson

Whats the numbers LittleSteph? I think the girls made a comeback in the last couple of weeks :thumbup: x


----------



## staceyj83

woohoo yay boys lol


----------



## Angel Mum

No luch at my scan she tried all over my tum n couldn't find out coz the baby has it legs in front & by its bum ! Lol :)


----------



## littlesteph

The final numbes for November gender scans, a few days late but here there are

:blue: 46
:pink: 30
:yellow: 6.

Team blue are the won this one by 16 think it may have been alot closer had we filled the whole list.


----------



## littlesteph

24 weeks today which mean 2 weeks until the 3rd tri.
i think the 3rd tri starts at 26 weeks here.


----------



## too_scared

Happy V day! 

I thought 3rd tri started at 28 weeks? I am not positive though. I am 27 weeks today :)


----------



## Smanderson

littlesteph said:


> The final numbes for November gender scans, a few days late but here there are
> 
> :blue: 46
> :pink: 30
> :yellow: 6.
> 
> Team blue are the won this one by 16 think it may have been alot closer had we filled the whole list.

Thanks Littlesteph :) woot to the boys :happydance: at one point i was wondering is we was all going to be team blue :haha:


----------



## MummyPony

Woohoo go team blue!!!


----------



## EternalWait

I can't believe third tri is so close! It's scary! I had it agreed at work that my maternity cover will take over straight after the feb half term, so I cam get all the admin done and hand over my classes cleanly (I teach English and have 2 exam classes who will be sitting while I'm away)... Suddenly that doesn't feel very long at all- once I get back from Xmas that's only 7 weeks! We still haven't bought anything because h2b's mother has convinced him it's bad luck!


----------



## littlesteph

too_scared said:


> Happy V day!
> 
> I thought 3rd tri started at 28 weeks? I am not positive though. I am 27 weeks today :)

It's different everywhere, i heard it's 26 weeeks here could be wrong though.


----------



## littlesteph

EternalWait said:


> I can't believe third tri is so close! It's scary! I had it agreed at work that my maternity cover will take over straight after the feb half term, so I cam get all the admin done and hand over my classes cleanly (I teach English and have 2 exam classes who will be sitting while I'm away)... Suddenly that doesn't feel very long at all- once I get back from Xmas that's only 7 weeks! We still haven't bought anything because h2b's mother has convinced him it's bad luck!

wow that's going to going fast.
i have to talk about when i'm going on mine today. the plan is because i work on tills i'm hoping to go on msternity on march 1st. i'll be about 36 37 weeks.


----------



## bumpy3

Girl for me :pink: xx
Family now complete 2 boys and a wee girl due 10th april xx


----------



## littlesteph

Make that 31 girls on the list :D


----------



## Cherrybump

Oooh my 3rd tri start on the 8th of jan :S i was on some website few weeks ago and i think il like 27/28 weeks then :s i work out im 26 weeks at xmas lol haha im sad.

Also i handed my MAT 1 form and my form for when i leave... my last working week is the 18th of feb as the following week i think its the friday march 2nd we start parenting classes. Ryan really wanted to do it and now that the m/w had mention it again when we seen her i really wanna do it to lol. and ill return to work then following year 24th fed 2014 lol im taking the full year off :). 

Cant believe just how fast it is going i mean is jan next month and my 25th birthday is the 26th of jan :) god knows how ill been then lol. but feb isnt to far of either :) xmas shopper right now are mad. I work on tills to Steph i get to sit down but my back goes sore if i sit to long since im twisting all the time lifting huge bags :( 

We'll get there in the end wont we :) xxx


----------



## littlesteph

Cherrybump said:


> Oooh my 3rd tri start on the 8th of jan :S i was on some website few weeks ago and i think il like 27/28 weeks then :s i work out im 26 weeks at xmas lol haha im sad.
> 
> Also i handed my MAT 1 form and my form for when i leave... my last working week is the 18th of feb as the following week i think its the friday march 2nd we start parenting classes. Ryan really wanted to do it and now that the m/w had mention it again when we seen her i really wanna do it to lol. and ill return to work then following year 24th fed 2014 lol im taking the full year off :).
> 
> Cant believe just how fast it is going i mean is jan next month and my 25th birthday is the 26th of jan :) god knows how ill been then lol. but feb isnt to far of either :) xmas shopper right now are mad. I work on tills to Steph i get to sit down but my back goes sore if i sit to long since im twisting all the time lifting huge bags :(
> 
> We'll get there in the end wont we :) xxx

that's going to go so fast, i read it's the end of 26 weeks begining of 27. 
which i don't have long to go till then as i'm 24 weeks :D.
i handed in my MAT B1 last week just waiting for the risk asstement to find out when they think its best for me to leave, i am hoping for march 1st but it means i'll be almost 37 weeks. 

i have to keep switching between standing and sitting. we have our big bags under our tills so i have to keep bending to get to them, which really dosen't help the back, where it's so busy at the moment bags can get quite heavy, i'm just glad i work for Wilkos rather then Tesco or Asda or even somewhere like B&Q, their bags must get quite heavy. 
yep, just have to cope with all the twisting, lifting and bending as much as we can :) xx


----------



## MummyPony

We haven't been given a mat b form yet and wife is nearly 25weeks


----------



## Cherrybump

littlesteph said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> Oooh my 3rd tri start on the 8th of jan :S i was on some website few weeks ago and i think il like 27/28 weeks then :s i work out im 26 weeks at xmas lol haha im sad.
> 
> Also i handed my MAT 1 form and my form for when i leave... my last working week is the 18th of feb as the following week i think its the friday march 2nd we start parenting classes. Ryan really wanted to do it and now that the m/w had mention it again when we seen her i really wanna do it to lol. and ill return to work then following year 24th fed 2014 lol im taking the full year off :).
> 
> Cant believe just how fast it is going i mean is jan next month and my 25th birthday is the 26th of jan :) god knows how ill been then lol. but feb isnt to far of either :) xmas shopper right now are mad. I work on tills to Steph i get to sit down but my back goes sore if i sit to long since im twisting all the time lifting huge bags :(
> 
> We'll get there in the end wont we :) xxx
> 
> that's going to go so fast, i read it's the end of 26 weeks begining of 27.
> which i don't have long to go till then as i'm 24 weeks :D.
> i handed in my MAT B1 last week just waiting for the risk asstement to find out when they think its best for me to leave, i am hoping for march 1st but it means i'll be almost 37 weeks.
> 
> i have to keep switching between standing and sitting. we have our big bags under our tills so i have to keep bending to get to them, which really dosen't help the back, where it's so busy at the moment bags can get quite heavy, i'm just glad i work for Wilkos rather then Tesco or Asda or even somewhere like B&Q, their bags must get quite heavy.
> yep, just have to cope with all the twisting, lifting and bending as much as we can :) xxClick to expand...



Ohh so is ours lol but my trick that someone helped me to do is grab a bin and place some big bags on top of it lol saves you bending over all the time. ive moved all the bags around so that its easier for me to reach them i also use the bin to packed all my bag to lol xx


----------



## littlesteph

MummyPony said:


> We haven't been given a mat b form yet and wife is nearly 25weeks

I had to ask for mine.


----------



## littlesteph

Cherrybump said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> Oooh my 3rd tri start on the 8th of jan :S i was on some website few weeks ago and i think il like 27/28 weeks then :s i work out im 26 weeks at xmas lol haha im sad.
> 
> Also i handed my MAT 1 form and my form for when i leave... my last working week is the 18th of feb as the following week i think its the friday march 2nd we start parenting classes. Ryan really wanted to do it and now that the m/w had mention it again when we seen her i really wanna do it to lol. and ill return to work then following year 24th fed 2014 lol im taking the full year off :).
> 
> Cant believe just how fast it is going i mean is jan next month and my 25th birthday is the 26th of jan :) god knows how ill been then lol. but feb isnt to far of either :) xmas shopper right now are mad. I work on tills to Steph i get to sit down but my back goes sore if i sit to long since im twisting all the time lifting huge bags :(
> 
> We'll get there in the end wont we :) xxx
> 
> that's going to go so fast, i read it's the end of 26 weeks begining of 27.
> which i don't have long to go till then as i'm 24 weeks :D.
> i handed in my MAT B1 last week just waiting for the risk asstement to find out when they think its best for me to leave, i am hoping for march 1st but it means i'll be almost 37 weeks.
> 
> i have to keep switching between standing and sitting. we have our big bags under our tills so i have to keep bending to get to them, which really dosen't help the back, where it's so busy at the moment bags can get quite heavy, i'm just glad i work for Wilkos rather then Tesco or Asda or even somewhere like B&Q, their bags must get quite heavy.
> yep, just have to cope with all the twisting, lifting and bending as much as we can :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh so is ours lol but my trick that someone helped me to do is grab a bin and place some big bags on top of it lol saves you bending over all the time. ive moved all the bags around so that its easier for me to reach them i also use the bin to packed all my bag to lol xxClick to expand...

thats a really good idea, shame my till is so small. can just about move about with the chair being there. xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww thats no good. just think in a few weeks you wont be there :)


----------



## littlesteph

yea thats true hoping it gose fast.


----------

